# 3dpo anyone else? or testing around the 25th? pls share ur symptoms got my BFP! pg 8



## littlecharli

Hi all,
I would love a TWW buddy... so far at 3dpo I have bad constipation and cramps! lol.... :wacko:
sooo hoping this is my month!!! All the best to you all also x


----------



## mrsrof

Hiya I'm 3 dpo today, got constipation, had cramps on fri but none really since. Wole up with a sore throat this morning and having to blow my nose a lot. That's about it for now! Oh and I was a bit dizzy this morning! Af due on 24th, no idea how I'll last till then!!!


----------



## littlecharli

OOhh hello!!... 
I know I feel the same! I dont think I can wait that long! Ive also had creamy cm... sorry! Are you going to hold out till due date or maybe have a poas earlier?


----------



## mrsrof

I think it will depend on whether or not I feel pregnant this time! The last time I was convinced I was PG so tested at 8dpo which was bfn of course, but got bfp at 10dpo! 

I want to wait until at least 11 dpo anyway, but if I don't feel PG I might just wait and see if af shows up!


----------



## Fliss

I'm 4 DPO today (it may change to 3 tomorrow) so I'd like to join - so far the only symptoms I've got is mild cramping and a slight 'pulling' feeling... no idea if I'm imagining it or not...


----------



## ChloeStar

Hi im 3dpo ive had a realy vivid dream last night, feel and have been sick :( belly feels realy tight and achey x


----------



## babyforus

I would like to join also. I think I am 3dpo also. My only symptom right now is cramping. Not ovulation cramps had those a few days ago. Really low above the pelvic bone. but not as centralized as ov cramps


----------



## louhop12

HI there,

I'm new on here and am 2DPO, my period is due tuesday 23rd. I have been having aches and pains on one side of my lower tummy all day.

I am on month number 2 of trying since stopping the pill 3 months ago. My periods have been all over the place and i have been testing using ovulation sticks.  Hopefully......it might just be this month.

:dust:


----------



## Babykiser

4dpo for me today.....symptoms ummm none that i can point out, 2dpo and 3dpo i was very thirsty in the evening, not sure what that was all about. other than that just alot of creamy lotion like cm. :dust: to everyone


----------



## mrsrof

ok 4dpo today, and yesterday I was walking around the shops with DH and I had to go and sit down, I had such an ache in my lower back on one side!! I have no idea if it's baby related (fingers crossed eh???!) or if I just slept funny!!!!

Oh and have woken up with a sore throat for second day in a row. Again, could be entirely unrelated!!!


----------



## Joy427

Hello all, I am 8dpo today and was told to test on Wednesday 24th August - 16 days after embryo transfer, can I test 14 days after ET? I havent had any spotting to-date and am getting slightly worried now.


----------



## mrsrof

I wouldn't worry about not having spotting, last time i got a :bfp: I didn't have any sort of implantation bleeding or anything. 

Not sure about testing dates, I'd say try and hold out till 16 days after, just to avoid unnecessary disappointment!


----------



## Joy427

Thank you mrsrof, going crazy here. It is all I can think about, not sleeping much either but so very tired!


----------



## littlecharli

hello ladies!! Glad u have joined me... 

this TWW is killing me!! My symptoms so far are bad constipation and cramping and nausea (I think thats related to the const.) and lots of creamy cm. Im such a symptom spotter freak... wish I just could not think about it! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hugsys

Hi ladies! I am now doubting when I ovulated but continuing with counting today was DPO1 so I will also check on 25th even though that will only be DPO11... what can I say I enjoy peeing on sticks :haha:


----------



## littlecharli

Hugsys said:


> Hi ladies! I am now doubting when I ovulated but continuing with counting today was DPO1 so I will also check on 25th even though that will only be DPO11... what can I say I enjoy peeing on sticks :haha:

hehe I love peeing on sticks too!! :wacko:


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi
Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> Hi
> Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
> this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc


Wish u all the best hun! :flower:


----------



## Hugsys

tryin4baby said:


> Hi
> Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
> this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc

We MUST become TTC buddies! We are both DPO1 and in our first TTC month... it was meant to be :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
> this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc
> 
> 
> Wish u all the best hun! :flower:Click to expand...

Sending you tons of babydust hun :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Hugsys said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
> this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc
> 
> We MUST become TTC buddies! We are both DPO1 and in our first TTC month... it was meant to be :haha:Click to expand...

Excellent, lets hope its our month, would be amazing if we got :bfp: out first time ttc :happydance:


----------



## Hugsys

Good luck! xxx

When are you testing? I will resist till 22nd (7 days from now) but I dont think I will be able to longer than that.

Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## tryin4baby

i shall be testing from the same day as you, i have bought 28 ic's off ebay so im all ready to go. No symtoms today, how about you? x


----------



## Hugsys

Yesterday I had alot of pain in my tummy and I was extremely gassy but today nothing hardly any gas. I hope we get it the first time round FX'ed!


----------



## mrsrof

Hugsys said:


> Hi ladies! I am now doubting when I ovulated but continuing with counting today was DPO1 so I will also check on 25th even though that will only be DPO11... what can I say I enjoy peeing on sticks :haha:

Haha last time I tested on 8DPO like an eejit! of course it was a bfn at that stage!!


----------



## tryin4baby

If we both get it right then we shall have to become bump buddies too. last month when i found myself waiting unexpectedly i had every symptom going, either that or it was just wishful thinking. Im thinking now from noticing so many symptoms last month, i shall be abale to compare this month, BUT i always have sore bbs and stomach cramping a week before my period though so im a bit worried about not noticing the difference there.


----------



## Hugsys

I officially give up on charting and opk. I mean, I dont know even know where in my cycle I possibly am right now! Clearblue says negative opk cheapie says positive opk. My body felt like it had O'd on Saturday but FF begs to differ!

From now on its me and my vitamins and :sex: every other day for the entire month thats it. So I will finish off this month by :sex: every other day and see where it gets me.

I dont think I can handle charting and analysing... its not for me.


----------



## Hugsys

tryin4baby said:


> If we both get it right then we shall have to become bump buddies too. last month when i found myself waiting unexpectedly i had every symptom going, either that or it was just wishful thinking. Im thinking now from noticing so many symptoms last month, i shall be abale to compare this month, BUT i always have sore bbs and stomach cramping a week before my period though so im a bit worried about not noticing the difference there.


I have no sore boobs and what I had yesterday was difficult to describe but wasnt stomach cramps more like I had pulled a muscle in my stomach kind of stretchy pain!

Some people dont even have even one symptom till they do HPT!


----------



## mrsrof

I'm right there with you hugsys! I just can't be doing with all of that charting malarky!!of course if it takes a long time to get another :bfp: then I might change my tune, but for now it's :sex: every day or every second day, and I do keep an eye on my dates, just for a bit extra!


----------



## tryin4baby

I started charting on ff saturday when i got my positive opk, also had a positive opk yesterday and a temp dip. I have not taken my opk today or temp as i do it the same time each dat at 4pm, but im counting today as 1dpo as i think my opk will be negative today as i had my first positive over 48hrs ago. Im not sure what im doing honestly but thought i would try and learn this month ready if i need to do it all over again next month. me and oh have bd every night since 7th august when my last af ended. I hope you have managed to catch the egg hun x


----------



## tryin4baby

Ive had a pain in my right side now...surely its too soon to have symptoms?


----------



## mrsrof

I don't know, I had wicked cramps really low down on 1dpo...


----------



## Babykiser

ugh!!! im with u hugsys and the charting!!! ff just changed my O date, so instead of being 5 dpo now ff says im only 3!! :( i have no idea what is going on!! this tww is driving me insame already! :sigh:


----------



## emma1985

tryin4baby said:


> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im 1dpo today :) im a poas addict so will be testing from sunday onwards. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs this month :)
> this is out first month ttc. We had a unexpected 2ww last month, and we were upset when AF arrived which made us realise how much we wanted a baby, so now we are ttc
> 
> We MUST become TTC buddies! We are both DPO1 and in our first TTC month... it was meant to be :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, lets hope its our month, would be amazing if we got :bfp: out first time ttc :happydance:Click to expand...

Its my 1st month too, can I join?


----------



## Hugsys

Emm :hugs:


----------



## Hugsys

We had :sex: everyday since last week and I O'd Sat or Sun but I just dont feel pregnant :cry:


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi emma..good luck for this month. Yesterday i had watery cm, today its back to ewcm, so no idea whats going on, think this 2ww will drive me mad.


----------



## coshea

Hiya!

Can I join too? I am 3 dpo according to FF. I had a d&c July 25th at 11.4 weeks and decided not to stop trying. 

So far I did have some sharp poking in the evening yesterday and a little today. I did get a BFP at 9dpo with m/c and will probably start to poas on the 21st and the 22nd I am gone for a week camping. If I don't get a BFP at 9dpo I will try to get one camping. So I will either let you all know the 22nd or a week later if the witch shows up. 

Praying for BFP's for everyone. SHould be intersting to see all our symptoms and hopefully some BFP's!!

Best part is a do have alist of my last 2 ww from last pregnancy.....I can obsess over that too. So far though I don't 'feel' pregnant. 

Oh my name is Colleen BTW and I am from Canada. Nice to meet you all!:thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

coshea said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Can I join too? I am 3 dpo according to FF. I had a d&c July 25th at 11.4 weeks and decided not to stop trying.
> 
> So far I did have some sharp poking in the evening yesterday and a little today. I did get a BFP at 9dpo with m/c and will probably start to poas on the 21st and the 22nd I am gone for a week camping. If I don't get a BFP at 9dpo I will try to get one camping. So I will either let you all know the 22nd or a week later if the witch shows up.
> 
> Praying for BFP's for everyone. SHould be intersting to see all our symptoms and hopefully some BFP's!!
> 
> Best part is a do have alist of my last 2 ww from last pregnancy.....I can obsess over that too. So far though I don't 'feel' pregnant.
> 
> Oh my name is Colleen BTW and I am from Canada. Nice to meet you all!:thumbup:

:hi:


----------



## Hugsys

Ok symptom update! 

About to eat my yummy pizza and started getting very harsh shooting pains in my ovary had to clench hubsters arm... not sure what that means...


----------



## mrsrof

Symptom update from me too! Sitting on couch and got proper painful twinges in my right side, really low down. Gone again now


----------



## Bernadette87

I've never "detected" ovulation before, but I think I may have this month! I get very excited!:thumbup:

I had some spotting and slight pelvic pain on the 13th! Also had a rise on my BBT, from 36.1 to 36.4.
The twinging pain is still continuing and I have such an appetite, just can't stop eating! 

So hopefully I'm 2DPO. What do you guys think?? :shrug:

Baby Dust everyone xxxxx :flower:


----------



## Babykiser

Bernadette87 said:


> I've never "detected" ovulation before, but I think I may have this month! I get very excited!:thumbup:
> 
> I had some spotting and slight pelvic pain on the 13th! Also had a rise on my BBT, from 36.1 to 36.4.
> The twinging pain is still continuing and I have such an appetite, just can't stop eating!
> 
> So hopefully I'm 2DPO. What do you guys think?? :shrug:
> 
> Baby Dust everyone xxxxx :flower:

sounds like your on the right track!!!! i am only a day ahead of you and i only can spot out small cramping here and there, oh and today i have been very tired! good luck to u :) :dust:


----------



## Hugsys

Ladies: FF Finally detected ovulation for me which correlates with the cheapie OPK's I have! As you can see I get a big dip but not a massive high afterwards! I am counting today as DPO2 rather than DPO3 though.

Update: No symptoms since this morning...
 



Attached Files:







save.JPG
File size: 42 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tryin4baby

I only started temping 3 days ago when i had my first positive opk on saturday, but ive got a temp drop like yours, not taken my temp today as i started doing it at 4pm so im just taking it the same each day although i know it should be done in the morning. Took another opk last night to make sure, and there was hardly any 2nd line, so i know i deff ovulate, been getting stinging pains mainly on the right side, no idea if its too early for symptoms, but i do have a lot of cm.
hows everyone else doing today, anyone else feel like these next few days are going to drag by


----------



## ChloeStar

*Hiya how is everyone feeling? 

Well yesterday was crappy for me i was sick 3 times and couldnt eat my dinner even thow i was hungry  im now 5dpo and still crammpy and grumpy with and i have a snotty nose lol what do you girls think?*


----------



## tryin4baby

sounds promising, hope you feel better soon, although if it means you get a :bfp: hopefully the symptoms will stick around :)


----------



## littlecharli

coshea said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Can I join too? I am 3 dpo according to FF. I had a d&c July 25th at 11.4 weeks and decided not to stop trying.
> 
> So far I did have some sharp poking in the evening yesterday and a little today. I did get a BFP at 9dpo with m/c and will probably start to poas on the 21st and the 22nd I am gone for a week camping. If I don't get a BFP at 9dpo I will try to get one camping. So I will either let you all know the 22nd or a week later if the witch shows up.
> 
> Praying for BFP's for everyone. SHould be intersting to see all our symptoms and hopefully some BFP's!!
> 
> Best part is a do have alist of my last 2 ww from last pregnancy.....I can obsess over that too. So far though I don't 'feel' pregnant.
> 
> Oh my name is Colleen BTW and I am from Canada. Nice to meet you all!:thumbup:

Hi! glad you could join us! happy all of you joined me!
Today Im just still constipated. and feeling fluey.... no other real preg symptoms.. i think Im 5dpo now.. or 6? lol so I know I cant be preggos yet


----------



## coshea

Babykiser - :hi:

Bernedette - I know spotting happens to some women during ovulation. The rise in temps are the best sign of all! GL!

Hugsy - Looks good. I think it could go either way if you are 2 or 3 dpo. 

Tryin - I think for the most accurate BBT you have to do it at first wake, before moving, drinking at the same time daily. Too many factors would affect your BBT at 4 pm. BUT your OPK's, cm, and O pains sure sound like you O'd. Good luck!

Chloe - It all sounds promising for sure. 

Littlecharli - Thanks for the welcome. All good signs also.... I know with my previous pregnancy I got a migraine at 4 dpo, a bloody nose at 9 dpo, and increase cm since 3dpo. Any symptom is a good symptom.

Today, pretty normal. Frequent BM's. This was also a sign for me. I have had right side cramps and twinges. Other then that nothing. My gut says I am not but what does my gut know?


----------



## tryin4baby

Well this afternoon ive hard really sharp pains in my abdomen, made me breathe in pretty quick....cant be a symptom yet as obviously its too soon with only being 2dpo, im just thinking its the progesterone...hope everyone is feeling ok...one day closter to testing :dance:


----------



## Babykiser

well im 4dpo today and i had a few light cramps after eating, also experienced mild nausea today. :) normally i would be angry, but its all worth it for my lil bean!


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette87 said:


> I've never "detected" ovulation before, but I think I may have this month! I get very excited!:thumbup:
> 
> I had some spotting and slight pelvic pain on the 13th! Also had a rise on my BBT, from 36.1 to 36.4.
> The twinging pain is still continuing and I have such an appetite, just can't stop eating!
> 
> So hopefully I'm 2DPO. What do you guys think?? :shrug:
> 
> Baby Dust everyone xxxxx :flower:

Hi Bernadette! Can I ask your spotting was it red? I had this on the day I was suppose to Ovulate.. I got a sharp pain for about 10 mins.. went to the bathroom and found some red spotting... I wonder if that was an egg being released?


----------



## Hugsys

0 symptoms today and starting to realise I may be out for this month...


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I'm due to test on 25/8, 8 DPO and have had little twinges yesterday on my left side but no IB bleeding as of yet.


----------



## littlecharli

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I'm due to test on 25/8, 8 DPO and have had little twinges yesterday on my left side but no IB bleeding as of yet.

Hi LauraLoo Im due to test on the same day! FX Af dosnt arrive for you... are you going to POAS before then?

* My update at 6 DPO.. 

Lower (real low) abdominal pain... feels like its tightening.... (having this now)

and slight nausea still.... ah the joys of 'is this really happening or am I imagining it!' :wacko:


----------



## tryin4baby

I know how you feel :hug: i keep trying to think of how i felt last month before we decided to ttc, and for the life of me i cant remember. When i had the lotion type cm last night i thought, so many people have got this in the 2ww, but then i think maybe its just normal, im driving myself mad, i really feel for anyone who has been doing this for months xx


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> I know how you feel :hug: i keep trying to think of how i felt last month before we decided to ttc, and for the life of me i cant remember. When i had the lotion type cm last night i thought, so many people have got this in the 2ww, but then i think maybe its just normal, im driving myself mad, i really feel for anyone who has been doing this for months xx

**HUGS** to you too xx 

Im still having that lotiony white yellow tinged cm.. TMI soz.. 

I promised myself I wouldnt symptom spot! Cant help it... I feel ok otherwise though and this is only my 3rd month trying and I feel like giving in already! Terrible I know..


----------



## coshea

Laura - I only had implantation bleeding with my first. It's not a must so don't worry if you don't get any.

Littlecharli- Sounds good to me! But of course I have convinced myself I was preggers before so I don't listen to me ;)

Trying - Technically you are supposed to dry up after O but that is not for everyone so ya... that umm didn't help. I do know my last pregnancy I did have an increase in cm after O. 

I am also having some increase in cm. Maybe not as much as I did when I was preggo last. I did have a plling sensation getting up yesterday. I also have looser then usual stools...sry tmi. That was a symptom for me last time.


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies!! How are we doing??

Im 7dpo now and am having some cramps galore!! lol... and lots of creamy yellowy cm... also I couldnt wait and POAS! Lol... 

I swore I saw something even though its too early.. so Im just going nuts!
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 159


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining Im 8 or 9dpo today! 

Littlecharlie - I also had the urge to poas this morning :blush: obviously got a BFN but not too disappointed as i know its too early. Maybe if the internet tests weren't so cheap i wouldn't be tempted so easily.

I keep saying i won't symptom spot but its as addictive as poas!

Symptoms since 4dpo
Sore throat (like swallowing razor blades but not tonsilitis no white covering sorry tmi!)
Stuffy/runny nose
Cramping/pinching pulling feeling sometimes like ive exercised just 1 muscle in my lower stomach
Extremely irritable and impatient
Tired
Creamy/Yellow discharge and soreness like thrush but not quite enough to use anything (again sorry TMI) :blush:


----------



## sarasparra

Hello Ladies,

I'm 7DPO today and would like to join in please.

I've had crampy feelings and tightenings in my lower stomach and a little touch of back ache. Have also had creamy CM. Not sure whether these things are just AF coming so am anxious everytime I go for a wee to see anything on the toilet paper :shrug:

Am trying so hard to resist POAS so I make myself get up in the morning and wee and have kept the HPTs out of the bathroom. I know that I need to use FMU so once I have emptied my bladder that's my temptation gone for the day!!

Good Luck to us all, looking forward to some BFPs next week :thumbup:
x


----------



## emma1985

I am 7dpo,

I have a strange feeling, you know the feeling you get in your checst, stomach when you are angry or upset? I have felt like that constantly for a few days. Its abit like indegestion too.

Back absolutly kills and I am off my food completly.

x


----------



## coshea

Welcome Gregs and Sara!

6 dpo I think.... 

Bad back (not unusual but it has increased)
Lots of cm today
Yesterday a lot of odd cramps, pokes, aches and fullness. 
I was also really bloated yesterday


----------



## littlecharli

Hello ladies!!
How are we all going??? 
Im 8dpo and still getting really low cramps but thats about it!! 

oh and loads of creamy white / yellowy cm still..

What are you symptoms?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all

well 9dpo today having cramps most of the day am actually convinced that af may come early this month :-(
quite dry cm which is unusual at this time of month
lower back ache
nausea
i have a really good sense of smell anyway but things just seem to be bothering me a lot
sore throat has disappeared almost but still got stuffy nose


----------



## no drama mama

I'm 9DPO and I've been very nauseous (threw up in the shower last night while brushing my teeth), exhausted, have had a headache for a week, blue veins in my abdomen that I don't normally get and today the sides of my bb's are sore. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Babykiser

7dpo for me.....no symptoms at the moment. they usually get me at night. i have had an increased appetite for the last couple days though.


----------



## littlecharli

thanks for sharing ladies... has anyone else tested yet?? 
Heres my tests at 9dpo...
 



Attached Files:







photo[2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 154


----------



## tryin4baby

I did a test today at 5dpo, bfn of course:haha: what can i say im a poas addict, doesnt help that i have 30 ic's.
Today ive had cramping and stinging on the lower right, my stomach wont stop growling even after food. My cm seems to have dried up a bit, had another headache today and what im getting a lot of is bleeding gums, anyone know if this is a sign?

hows everyone else feeling? 

cant see anyline littlecharli but im not very good with lines, but its still early days :dust:


----------



## Babykiser

littlecharli said:


> thanks for sharing ladies... has anyone else tested yet??
> Heres my tests at 9dpo...

hmmm i think i see a little bit of something!!! keep testing, looking good!:happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

no drama mama said:


> I'm 9DPO and I've been very nauseous (threw up in the shower last night while brushing my teeth), exhausted, have had a headache for a week, blue veins in my abdomen that I don't normally get and today the sides of my bb's are sore. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!

thats a great sign!!! Have u tested yet?


----------



## littlecharli

Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!! 

My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping! 

at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea 

and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!! 

Now Im watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
 



Attached Files:







photo[2].jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 172


----------



## Gregsprincess

Looks like a BFP to me congratulations 

My symptoms have gone pretty much and last night had quite strong af type cramps so think she will be arriving early


----------



## xcited4mybump

littlecharli said:


> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now I watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX

just been following this thread and wanted to congratulate you:baby::happydance: wishing you a h&h 9 months!


----------



## littlecharli

xcited4mybump said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now I watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> just been following this thread and wanted to congratulate you:baby::happydance: wishing you a h&h 9 months!Click to expand...

thank you so so much :flower:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now I watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX

:happydance::happydance: im so happy for you, our first :bfp: now lets hope we all follow you :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> Bernadette87 said:
> 
> 
> I've never "detected" ovulation before, but I think I may have this month! I get very excited!:thumbup:
> 
> I had some spotting and slight pelvic pain on the 13th! Also had a rise on my BBT, from 36.1 to 36.4.
> The twinging pain is still continuing and I have such an appetite, just can't stop eating!
> 
> So hopefully I'm 2DPO. What do you guys think?? :shrug:
> 
> Baby Dust everyone xxxxx :flower:
> 
> Hi Bernadette! Can I ask your spotting was it red? I had this on the day I was suppose to Ovulate.. I got a sharp pain for about 10 mins.. went to the bathroom and found some red spotting... I wonder if that was an egg being released?Click to expand...

Yeah the spotting was red, it lasted about 2 days. I have my fingers crossed it was OV! It's been 7 days since it happened, I can't wait to test, I've been getting cramps today which feel like AF might come!

How are you doing??? Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette87 said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernadette87 said:
> 
> 
> I've never "detected" ovulation before, but I think I may have this month! I get very excited!:thumbup:
> 
> I had some spotting and slight pelvic pain on the 13th! Also had a rise on my BBT, from 36.1 to 36.4.
> The twinging pain is still continuing and I have such an appetite, just can't stop eating!
> 
> So hopefully I'm 2DPO. What do you guys think?? :shrug:
> 
> Baby Dust everyone xxxxx :flower:
> 
> Hi Bernadette! Can I ask your spotting was it red? I had this on the day I was suppose to Ovulate.. I got a sharp pain for about 10 mins.. went to the bathroom and found some red spotting... I wonder if that was an egg being released?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the spotting was red, it lasted about 2 days. I have my fingers crossed it was OV! It's been 7 days since it happened, I can't wait to test, I've been getting cramps today which feel like AF might come!
> 
> How are you doing??? Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!Click to expand...

Thats a great sign!! When are you going to test???? 
Im doing ok.. tired and still very crampy so Im a little scared... I think its ok? lol...


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now I watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> :happydance::happydance: im so happy for you, our first :bfp: now lets hope we all follow you :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too hun thanks sooo much for the support!! still shocked!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## yumosh

congrats on BFP! 

I'm about 9-10dpo..BFN..i've had ALL the symptoms in these 2 years of trying so I dont get excited about anything..except I've been feeling anxious and odd twinges this month..but I'm on clomid (hubby and I have unexplained fertility which is frustrating) to help things along so maybe its side effects..

anything before AF is too early to test..sad but true that chemicals happen before AF and up to a week AFTER AF...doc told me not to waste money to testers that are early..

but he's a man not ttc!!! i will and have peed on everything ha ha ha 

good luck ladies..


----------



## Bernadette87

I've got some 10 mIU/ml tests hidden away so I might try tomorrow morning!!!!!! 

I'm beginning to feel very nauseous, when I was last pregnant (oooo about 5 years ago now!) I suffered with very bad sickness, I couldn't eat or drink a thing, everytime I moved the world spun!
Got loads of Creamy CM as well.

I have begun to chart my temps again. I stopped for a while as I got depressed about not conceiving. I had a rise from when I suspected I OVed and a dip yesterday. So I am hopeful ATM 

I'm trying to hold out because I'm only about 7 DPO!!!!

I think cramping is normal at early Pregnancy as your body is changing so quickly, but any worries see your Doctor :hugs:

xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now I watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> :happydance::happydance: im so happy for you, our first :bfp: now lets hope we all follow you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too hun thanks sooo much for the support!! still shocked!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??Click to expand...


I would be in shock too, especially as its our first month ttc. Ive still got the bleeding gums,and the cramps am hoping its a good sign :) Were your cramps all over or just on the one side? mine seem to be on the right


----------



## Bernadette87

I've just given in to my craving to have a ciggie and a coffee, (I know it's naughty but I do that every so often):muaha:


the smell made me so nauseous!!!!!!!!!!!!! So now I think I'm going mad and I want to test NOW. :brat:


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats littlecharli hope you have a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## coshea

Yeah littlecharli!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooo saw a line on the IC you posted. Then that FRER is so a BFP!!!:happydance:

I test tommorrow....Although I am going to go buy my tests today (Dollarstore tests) as I am 9 dpo tommorrow. Then I am away for a week so either AF comes over that time or better yet I don't see her for 9 months!

I don't really feel anything. I have had right side pokes/cramps and then switching to left. Nothing else that tells me. Although I had blood in my nose yesterday which could have been from anything but I always notice blood in my nose when I am on AF. Who knows!!:shrug:


----------



## Bernadette87

coshea said:


> Yeah littlecharli!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooo saw a line on the IC you posted. Then that FRER is so a BFP!!!:happydance:
> 
> I test tommorrow....Although I am going to go buy my tests today (Dollarstore tests) as I am 9 dpo tommorrow. Then I am away for a week so either AF comes over that time or better yet I don't see her for 9 months!
> 
> I don't really feel anything. I have had right side pokes/cramps and then switching to left. Nothing else that tells me. Although I had blood in my nose yesterday which could have been from anything but I always notice blood in my nose when I am on AF. Who knows!!:shrug:

Good Luck for tomorrow, hope you can announce your BFP!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats littlecharli!!! So happy for u!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

well aswell as all my symptoms which now includes really sore bbs, i took another hpt and it was bfn, but took a opk aswell and the test line came up much darker then the control line???? i deff had positive opk on 14th/15th and then on the 16th there was no test line at all, so just wondering if the opk is picking up pregnancy before the hpt


----------



## coshea

Thanks Bernedette!

Trying - Hmm well OPK's do pick up pregnancys and the sensitive of one to other are comparable. I have seen charts on FF that show a + OPK before a HPT. Hmmmm. I wonder. I hope it is your BFP! Poas tommorrow a.m.!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you Coshea, i will be poas everyday from now as i have a lot of them off ebay, will let you know how i get on.
Good luck with your test tomorrow too :dust:


----------



## littlecharli

tryin - Hi darl, my cramps are real low and in the middle... I have them almost all day and sometimes it gets worse. Cant wait to see some of your tests!! Post em up please!! 

Coshea - cant wait for you to test!!!! 

Bernadette - Those signs sound great!! are you going to test?? I started at 7dpo.. hehe

I had a little bleeding yest, just a little so Im a bit worried as with my son I had alot and he was a threatened miscarriage. 
My Af isnt due till the 25th even though I have tested and its pos... do you think I should go to dr's? Was going to wait till end of week... 

How is everyone else!? sooo cant wait to see these tests.. lol Im a testaholic!

Baby Dust to all xxx


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> tryin - Hi darl, my cramps are real low and in the middle... I have them almost all day and sometimes it gets worse. Cant wait to see some of your tests!! Post em up please!!
> 
> Coshea - cant wait for you to test!!!!
> 
> Bernadette - Those signs sound great!! are you going to test?? I started at 7dpo.. hehe
> 
> I had a little bleeding yest, just a little so Im a bit worried as with my son I had alot and he was a threatened miscarriage.
> My Af isnt due till the 25th even though I have tested and its pos... do you think I should go to dr's? Was going to wait till end of week...
> 
> How is everyone else!? sooo cant wait to see these tests.. lol Im a testaholic!
> 
> Baby Dust to all xxx


Good Morning! (well it is 10:30am in England!) I have decided not to test this morning, well my partner has banned me :blush:
If I go from when I was spotting I am only 8 DPO, I hate the TWW it feel like such a long time!
Still feeling nauseous, and now I've heavy feeling on my bladder, I'm just hoping that my body is not playing tricks on me. My darling partner said to me this morning "you look really bad today" - Cheers for that!!!!!

Only just begun to chart my BBT again (from the day of spotting) so I don't know how reliable the chart is, also I work night shifts so it may be very inaccurate. But it has been dropping, the last few days......

littlecharli - its a hard one, you defo had a BFP but the doctor will probably want you to wait until AF if due. I'd probably be straight down the Doc's as soon as I got my BFP demanding he saw me :haha:

Coshea - have you tested today??????


----------



## sjdrocit

not sure how many DPO I am, as I dont know when I OV, but if it is the average 14days, then I am 11-12DPO right now.

I am due af around the 24th, my cycle is averaging 27days the last few months but was 31 last month. Hense the reason I am not sure when I OV this month.

I have been dizzy, tired more so this week, cramping bad so went to drs on Tuesday, was constipated too. No extra CM now but few days back had sticky yellowy CM.
Had pulling and stabbing pains last weekend until wed when I went to loo it pulled even more. On 11th I had pinky CM (7days after Bedded) only managed once this month as we have been busy as hubbys step dad has cancer and been in hosp.

Feeling a little more tired last 2 days, but dont feel pregnant (never been PG before)
Today have been a little gassy and still constipated, but very dry cm wise, but once already today felt I wet myself/come on and there was nothing there.

I am feeling a little itchy too, think its because I keep going to loo to check and I am peeing for england at times lol

Sam x

PS- Tuesday was 6-7DPO (Supposedly) and BFN at drs when he was testing me for my pains.

Been having BFN's for 5yrs now, and dont wanna do one until I am late well and truely I dont wanna see another one lol


----------



## Bernadette87

Just a little update.....
I've been feeling very nauseous, my head is spinning! Got mild cramping making my bladder feel heavy (sort of the same as when AF comes but not painful) 
So my partner said I better test, I still think it is too early and I'm probably coming down with something. But I took only anyway!!!!!

Soooooo, looking at the test now, I see a line but I think it might be an evap., or I just have line eye :blush:

Inconclusive!!! :shrug:

I've been spending the last 30 minutes trying to take a picture so I can post, but with no luck can't see the line on the computer, must be an evap :cry:


----------



## coshea

Tryin - Good luck and happy peeing :)

Littlecharli - Well I think it is quite normal to bleed a little before and during and sometimes after AF. I don't think you can do anything till AF. What you could do is have your dr. draw your blood and then do so again in a couple days to check if your HCG is doubling. Just for reassurance you know?

Bernedette - I caved a tested at 8 dpo (yesterday) knowing that it would be - regardless but it is like a primal urge! Ok just read your other post.....HMMMMMM.... Oh man I wish you could get a picture. Does your partner see it? What kind of test was it? Oh I hope this is your BFP!!!

Sam - Those are a lot of great symptoms. I can say in my 3 pregnancy's I have had all of those at one time or another. I don't want to get your hopes up but it sounds good. I also admire your resolve to wait till you are late......

OK so I tested.....and BFN... I know it is still early. I did however get a + w/ my last pregnancy at this time and that ended in a mmc at 11.4 weeks. So ya...... I know it is early. But it happened before at this time. Ah well. 

Yesterday though I felt kinda off at times. Not like dizzy but more....fuzzy? Also some more twinges.


----------



## Bernadette87

My partner has just got back from town, he said he can see something on the test but nether of us are too sure!

I knew it would be too early but like you said it's primal! Going to test again tomorrow, but it wont be until the afternoon as I am on a night shift tonight.
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-21131646-1.png
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 145


----------



## tryin4baby

bernadette could you take the picture close up cos im having trouble seeing it? hope its the start of your bfp :)

ive just done a test and bfn, but my opk is very very positive so i have no idea whats going on? ive just read the below on the internet....im just having so many symptoms...

Using OPK's as HPT's


Now if you are anything like me the 'two week wait' seems like a million years. Those two weeks after ovulation twirling your thumbs. Repeating in your head, "Am I Pregnant?" or "I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant, I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant". For me it is the hardest part of the cycle and takes a ton of patience. 

I have heard many issues regarding OPK's used as HPT's. So the question is&#8230; Do they work? Well let me give you a little background on OPK's and HPT's before I go into opinion on this subject.



OPK's also called Ovulation Predictor Kits&#8230; Ya know those lovely urine strips that predict ovulation. They detect a hormone called LH or Luteinizing Hormone. Your LH surges during ovulation, which then cause the OPK to show a positive result. So what's in the LH that makes the OPK turn positive? Keep on reading&#8230;



HPT's also called Home Pregnancy Tests detect HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) in your urine. The more HCG you have in your body the darker a positive line will show up. Now I'm sure you've heard of getting a beta test done. They take a beta test to determine if you are pregnant. That said, HPT's look for HCG's unique beta chain.



Now lets get into a simple make up of HCG. The 2 unique beta chains are only part of it's make up. HCG is also made up of 2 alpha chains. Okay so you know that beta is a big part in predicting weather or not you are pregnant, so what do the alpha chains do? They are also a predictor of pregnancy. What happens is when you conceive the alpha chains are being made along with the beta chains but the alpha chains are easier to detect in the early part of pregnancy. As the pregnancy progresses the beta chains will become stronger. So why bring up the alpha chains if HPT's detect mostly the beta chains of HCG? Because alpha and beta chains are also present in your LH. That's right, in fact the 2 alpha chains in LH are the exact same 2 alpha chains present in HCG. The OPK's detect those alpha chains.



So in conclusion most individuals will get a positive OPK before a positive HPT. It is easer to detect the alpha chain than it is the beta chain.


----------



## Babykiser

Update on me ladies.....9dpo today and still bfn!! Yesterday I had af like cramps but af is not due for atleast a week and I only get them like a day or so before. I took a frer today with fmu and nothing. Does anyone normally test more than once a day and is fmu the best to use?? Also has anyone ever experienced getting a bfn on frer but a bfp on another test? Just curious :) good luck to everyone!! Lots of baby dust!! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

ive heard frer are the best to use, deff with fmu. im going to get one tomorrow to use on tuesday. Ive just started a thread with my test from tonight in, a few people think they can see something, but i think i have line eye now, its on an ic so not sure if theres a line.


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies!

Bernadette... Hello... I Couldnt see your pic very well... can u enlarge it? FX for you

trying... just saw ur pic and I see something very very faint.. have u taken another test? 
I actually did an OPK before I did my first HCG and it was negative.

Babykiser... its still early darl.. I actually got a pos on the Frer.. and was getting up and down results on the internet cheapies.. still taken them! lol All the best hun!

Coshea... still early days and I have my FX babe! I have made an appt with my dr on Thurs (day AF is due) sooo will see what happens then... Im still really crampy but have just noticed my boobies are getting bigger and I have nausea bad. 

FX to you all xxx how are we doing today?


----------



## Babykiser

well 10dpo and i took a frer and i think i got it!!! the line was faint, but i know what a negative looks like and it def was not!!!

not sure how visible it is on the screen, but i will be taking another test! i hope this is a start of a good :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







pic3.JPG
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 156


----------



## Babykiser

Bernadette87 said:


> My partner has just got back from town, he said he can see something on the test but nether of us are too sure!
> 
> I knew it would be too early but like you said it's primal! Going to test again tomorrow, but it wont be until the afternoon as I am on a night shift tonight.

this looks like a good line to me bernadette!!! gl hun!! :happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser I do see a faint line! when r u testin again???


----------



## Babykiser

i want to test again in the pm, but do u think thats too soon?


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser said:


> i want to test again in the pm, but do u think thats too soon?

DO it!! hehe.... it says u can test anytime of the day!! Good luck hun! :winkwink:


----------



## tryin4baby

i can see a line its very faint but i can see it...hope this is the start of your :bfp:.

if you do test again this afternoon make sure you dont drink anything that could dilute your wee and try to hold your wee for at least 2 hours before you take the test....i shall be stalking :)

littlecharli...i think i will wait and test tomorrow with an frer, a few people can see the line on my test, must be just me who cannot see it haha...


----------



## Babykiser

ok then thats the plan!!!! i hope this is the start of a good thing!! thanks much! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi girls

Im 12dpo today and not sure whether i got a positive, evap or just crap tests.

Yesterday i hadn't been to the toilet or drank much for a few hours so i did a test (11dpo) and within the time i could see a very, very faint line. Soooo i still didn't drink anything, had a shower and got ready for bed. Pee'd again and did a different test same thing.

This morning using FMU (although i did wake up about 3am for toilet and i got up at 6.30am) i did another test and same thing!!! Now i just don't know :nope::dohh:

All weekend since around Thursday ive been having cramps in my lower stomach and sometimes a shooting pain. Since Saturday my nipples feel bruised :blush: and i've felt nausea on and off....i'm more confused since testing than i was before.

Took a different test during my lunch hour (think i didn't have very concentrated pee though :blush:) which was :bfn:!! So now i definitely think i had line eyes with the other tests :rolleyes:


----------



## tryin4baby

have you got pictures of your tests you could upload?
hope it the start of your :bfp:


----------



## Gregsprincess

This is the best picture i could get with my iPhone
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0421[1].jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 81









IMG_0422[1].jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 52


----------



## tryin4baby

not sure if i see anything but i have been looking at so many this morning

have tweeked them for you
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0421[1].jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think i'll just test again tomorrow morning see if anything comes up, failing that will wait until Thursday when af is due....don't think i can stand the confusion its worse than the tww ha ha!!

Thanks for tweaking them, i see something but like you say i know where i can see it on the actual test so will see something whatever i think :-(


----------



## tryin4baby

just cos ive got a lot heres some ics from now
 



Attached Files:







IMAG00380.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 66









IMAG0038.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Gregsprincess

They look like what the test i took on Saturday....now i want to get home to test again lol


----------



## Bernadette87

Hi girls,

littlecharli - I used one of the 10ml tests, sorry I can't take another pic now it is really discolored! I took the pic on my phone. Hope you are feeling well!!!! I'm not too convinced it was a BFP I might have had line eye

Gregsprincess - I saw a line on one of yours tests, I hope it is the beginning of a beautiful BFP!!!

Babykiser - I could not see see a line, but I can understand the frustration of seeing a line but it not showing up on photos!!!

tryin4baby - have you done you frer yet??? 

I've just woken up, had a very tiring night shift. Still have a heavy feeling on my bladder, plenty of creamy CM and still have mild nausea one and off. I have decided not to test today, going to do it in the morning. My temps are on the low side so I'm not feeling very optimistic, although saying that, I'm not out of the game yet only on CD 22 (Approx 9 DPO) - I still have my fingers crossed I'll get my BFP anytime now.

just as a quick note, I've loved looking and squinting through all the tests!!! What a weird way to wake yourself up to!!!! When my eyes have woken up more I shall have have another look, see if I can see more lines!

How is every today?? Any updates I wana see more tests!!!! I hope we can all join the :bfp: club


(sorry if I have missed anyone out, still waking up!!!!) 
xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

going to test in the morning with a frer now, will prob pee on another ic later haha.
i woke up this morning really wanting a cup of coffee so bad, i havent drunk coffee for weeks, none in the house though so have made do with a cup of tea. I just looked at my boobs and omg they have so many dark veins...have posted a topic on here. Hope you get your :bfp: in the morning hun :)


----------



## Bernadette87

I gave into the coffee craving the other day (and last night during work) but have not been over doing it! Good luck with your frer in the morning! I'm going to be testing also so hopefully we can show the world our BFPs

Baby dust xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

i shall keep everything crossed for the both of us...someone just tweeked my tests in the pregnancy test forum and they can deff see a line and i think i see it too...


----------



## mrsrof

littlecharli said:


> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now Im watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX

Ah congrats hon!! I tested yesterday at 10dpo and very very negative! Tested a few hours ago at 11dpo and I *think* there might be a very very very faint line there! I will test again tomorrow with fmu to see if it was an actual line or just evap!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bernadette87 - i can still see a line on the actual tests, i'm finishing work shortly so will go home and show my OH see what he can see. Will probably end up doing another cheapy later and then in the morning again - i am addicted lol!

Mrsrof - you will get line eyes like the rest of us lol, those faint lines are a nitemare!!

tryin4baby - fingers crossed you get BFP in the morning more clear than the rest


----------



## emma1985

mrsrof said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now Im watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> Ah congrats hon!! I tested yesterday at 10dpo and very very negative! Tested a few hours ago at 11dpo and I *think* there might be a very very very faint line there! I will test again tomorrow with fmu to see if it was an actual line or just evap!Click to expand...

I hope we can BFP buddies, I tested this morning BFN, tempted to test again as I didnt do FMU, and had had alot to drink before so very diluted. Going to hold me wee till i get home from work.

Or should I wait till morning?

Emma


----------



## Babykiser

mrsrof said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now Im watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> Ah congrats hon!! I tested yesterday at 10dpo and very very negative! Tested a few hours ago at 11dpo and I *think* there might be a very very very faint line there! I will test again tomorrow with fmu to see if it was an actual line or just evap!Click to expand...

cant wait to see!!! im sure u got it!!!!


----------



## Bernadette87

I've only just begun to chart my temps again, the day after my suspected ovulation. It was looking good, but I'm worried because my temps are pretty low. Anyone got any advice on the matter, or does it variety greatly person to person.

DPO 1: 96.98 (36.1 c)
DPO 2: 97.52 (36.4 c)
DPO 3: 97.88 (36.6 c)
DPO 4: 97.88 (36.6 c)
DPO 5: 97.70 (36.5 c)
DPO 6: 97.34 (36.3 c)
DPO 7: 97.52 (36.4 c)
DPO 8: 97.25 (36.25 c)
DPO 9: 97.52 (36.4 c)

My chart is in my signature so if anyone can have a look would be appreciated, they are all post-Ovulation temps.


----------



## mrsrof

emma1985 said:


> mrsrof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies!! I went out and bought a FRER! What do u think? 9dpo I think I got it!!
> 
> My only real symptoms which I never get is alot of lower cramping!
> 
> at 3dpo onwards I had slight nausea
> 
> and from 3dpo onwards I got the cramping and lots of creamy yellowy cm!!
> 
> Now Im watching this to see who else is testing!! GOOD LUCK LADIES XXX
> 
> Ah congrats hon!! I tested yesterday at 10dpo and very very negative! Tested a few hours ago at 11dpo and I *think* there might be a very very very faint line there! I will test again tomorrow with fmu to see if it was an actual line or just evap!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we can BFP buddies, I tested this morning BFN, tempted to test again as I didnt do FMU, and had had alot to drink before so very diluted. Going to hold me wee till i get home from work.
> 
> Or should I wait till morning?
> 
> EmmaClick to expand...

Emma I'm going to wait till morning to test again, so that I'm giving myself the best chance by waiting for fmu! Fxd for you hon, would be great if we both got a bfp tomorrow!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Well i'm still none the wiser really but actually think that this month is not the one for me.

Did another cheapy test last night and the same faint line came up like the other tests :shrug: showed DF and his actual words were 'that line is too faint to mean that you are pregnant!' so i said but you can see the line and he said yes but only a faint, faint, faint one!! :wacko:

Anyway i used FMU and took another of the same tests another exactly the same, and using same FMU did a different brand test i got from the pharmacy (i have no idea what brand they are but they look like cheap ones you get in the UK yet cost me 17 here!!) this was a BFN!!! :nope::shrug:

Sooo i am now just going to wait until Thursday and see if af shows up, have a very big feeling that she might as i have the typical cramping today :cry:

Hope everyone else is having better luck than i am :winkwink:


----------



## mrsrof

I'm same, did another test this morning with fmu and if it's possible it's nearly fainter than yesterday's line!! Just not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Its really frustrating i think next month i am going to give DF all the tests to lock away and just wait until af is due....:growlmad:


----------



## mrsrof

Gregsprincess said:


> Its really frustrating i think next month i am going to give DF all the tests to lock away and just wait until af is due....:growlmad:

Problem is he would then have to have all my cash and cards so I don't buy any more on the sly!!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies!! How are we all today?

Trying.. I sooooooo see a line! Cant wait for that Frer woman! hehehe

Bernadette.. you still going to wait? Im sorry I cant comment on your temps cause I really dont understand that side of it (ive never done it) but I wish you all the best hun!

GregsPrincess... I def see lines on the first two tests!! All the best and FX hun!

sorry if i have missed anyone but I hope you are all doing well and Im looking forward to more piccies!

As for me Im still very crampy and nauseas and just feel blah. Tiredness has set in more than usual too and boobies are sore and a little bigger
I woke up in alot of pain twice last night so im still worrying about it. Im not due till Thurs and Im still expecting af to arrive lol. 
I made an appt with the doc for Thursday so will see where I am then... 
I want to go out and buy another test! I know stupid... but I just need to know the line is still coming up.

*also I do Zumba 3x a week... u think its still safe too? 

Hugs and FX to you all... cant wait to see the updates!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

mrsrof said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Its really frustrating i think next month i am going to give DF all the tests to lock away and just wait until af is due....:growlmad:
> 
> Problem is he would then have to have all my cash and cards so I don't buy any more on the sly!!Click to expand...

I would be ok with that side of it as i always think that i'd prefer to keep the money than waste it on the tests that they have here in Cyprus as they are too expensive, especially when i know that in UK you can get the FRER and clearblues for a lot less :growlmad:


----------



## mrsrof

Gregsprincess said:


> mrsrof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Its really frustrating i think next month i am going to give DF all the tests to lock away and just wait until af is due....:growlmad:
> 
> Problem is he would then have to have all my cash and cards so I don't buy any more on the sly!!Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ok with that side of it as i always think that i'd prefer to keep the money than waste it on the tests that they have here in Cyprus as they are too expensive, especially when i know that in UK you can get the FRER and clearblues for a lot less :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ah that sucks! Thing is though, they might be cheaper here but it still doesn't stop me from wasting so much money on them!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

That's why i'm glad i don't have the temptation.....i do miss being in the UK though everything is so expensive here i dread when i do get BFP as i'll be wanting to buy so many things!


----------



## tryin4baby

done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache. 
Hows everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Hugsys

tryin4baby said:


> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?

Hun it could still be a BFP yet! Have some faith. What DPO are you right now and when is AF due?


----------



## Gregsprincess

tryin4baby said:


> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?

I feel pretty similar to you today very doubtful that we will get BFP, have donw 2 more IC same thing with the faint line - even OH can see it. Did an early response test from pharmacy BFN!! :cry::shrug::nope:

Have had nausea on and off, cramping like af but more in specific area, sharper pains occasionally, lower back ache and my head feels like its spinning - im sat still but its like i'm on a boat. I suffer a bit with vertigo anyway but this is really bad today - got up to go kitchen and walked diagonally like id had too many vodkas :blush:

Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hugsys

tryin4baby said:


> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?

Hun you are only 9DPO! Thats too early! Check again at like 12DPO x


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?
> 
> I feel pretty similar to you today very doubtful that we will get BFP, have donw 2 more IC same thing with the faint line - even OH can see it. Did an early response test from pharmacy BFN!! :cry::shrug::nope:
> 
> Have had nausea on and off, cramping like af but more in specific area, sharper pains occasionally, lower back ache and my head feels like its spinning - im sat still but its like i'm on a boat. I suffer a bit with vertigo anyway but this is really bad today - got up to go kitchen and walked diagonally like id had too many vodkas :blush:
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

sucks doesnt it, if im not preg with all these symptoms then the body is evil lol, sorry you had a bfn too, you sound same as me because people can see lines on my ic's too. :hugs:
maybe we should think positive and we are not out until the evil :witch: shows


----------



## tryin4baby

Hugsys said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?
> 
> Hun you are only 9DPO! Thats too early! Check again at like 12DPO xClick to expand...

your right it is still early hun, and it was not an early reponse one so still early to pick up on the test i did. will see what the ic says later as people have been saying they can see lines on them.


----------



## Gregsprincess

tryin4baby said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> done my frer, which i realised is NOT a early response one so that was pointless, anyway was bfn, will let my wee build up and do a ic later, but i feel so downhearted now :(
> Ive had so many symptoms over night, low abdomen pain, pulling behind belly button, pain in my back, and lots of cm, felt sick when i woke up had to run to the toilet and i have a headache.
> Hows everyone else feeling today?
> 
> I feel pretty similar to you today very doubtful that we will get BFP, have donw 2 more IC same thing with the faint line - even OH can see it. Did an early response test from pharmacy BFN!! :cry::shrug::nope:
> 
> Have had nausea on and off, cramping like af but more in specific area, sharper pains occasionally, lower back ache and my head feels like its spinning - im sat still but its like i'm on a boat. I suffer a bit with vertigo anyway but this is really bad today - got up to go kitchen and walked diagonally like id had too many vodkas :blush:
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed for youClick to expand...
> 
> sucks doesnt it, if im not preg with all these symptoms then the body is evil lol, sorry you had a bfn too, you sound same as me because people can see lines on my ic's too. :hugs:
> maybe we should think positive and we are not out until the evil :witch: showsClick to expand...

I agree i think the body is an evil thing when you try for something like this :growlmad:

You are still early to test though so you could still get your BFP in a couple of days....i'm already at 13dpo so i don't hold out much hope now :nope:


----------



## tryin4baby

well i shall be keeping everything crossed for you hun...have you got any pics of your tests?


----------



## Gregsprincess

No i didn't bother today as i was driving myself mad with them last night :-(


----------



## littlecharli

tryin and gregsprincess... Im keeping everything crossed for you... I did see lines so Im hoping its the beginning of ur BFP's and everyones on this thread... 
Symptoms are great... look Im hopeless too.. I m a mad symptom spotter!
I went out and got another test cause Im a nutter and it came up all good. Cant wait for this dr's appt!
Cant wait for your pics girls... if you take any tests pls post them xx 

FX for you all :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> No i didn't bother today as i was driving myself mad with them last night :-(

awwww :hugs:

ive just been trying to tweak mine and i swear i see a line but im not sure if its just the indent...am driving myself insane here:wacko:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin and gregsprincess... Im keeping everything crossed for you... I did see lines so Im hoping its the beginning of ur BFP's and everyones on this thread...
> Symptoms are great... look Im hopeless too.. I m a mad symptom spotter!
> I went out and got another test cause Im a nutter and it came up all good. Cant wait for this dr's appt!
> Cant wait for your pics girls... if you take any tests pls post them xx
> 
> FX for you all :)

im so pleased your line is still there its deff a sticky :happydance:

if im not pregnant with all these symptoms then my body is very strange:shrug:

heres my test from this morning, BFN :( didnt help that it was just a first response and not a frer, am holding my wee until later
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0044.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 70


----------



## tryin4baby

i just tweaked this and i dont know if its just me but i can see a line but cant make out if it has colour??????????
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0044ed.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 89


----------



## Babykiser

morning ladies!!!!

gregs and tryin- :flower: for both of u!!! i know this tww can be a pain in the butt, but its still early and ur bfp are not out of reach yet!! not until the witch shows!!! tryin at 9dpo i was still getting bfn and on 10dpo i got a vv faint line, today at 11dpo the line is better. but my point is that not everyone gets early bfp! hang in there girls..u too gregs.

littlecharli- glad to see all is still well with you!! when is your dr appt?

mrs- u are also still in the game!!!! i know its easier said than done, but try to stay positive hun :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

here is a pic of my 11dpo test....a frer and ic both fmu



line getting darker so im counting this as my bfp!!
 



Attached Files:







3.JPG
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 48









2.JPG
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 45









1.JPG
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> here is a pic of my 11dpo test....a frer and ic both fmu
> 
> 
> 
> line getting darker so im counting this as my bfp!!

am so pleased the line is getting darker, that is so your :bfp::happydance:

yes im going to keep on testing, as you say its not over until the witch shows :)


----------



## littlecharli

tryin... Im serious when i say that I see a line in that first response.. then scrolled down to see u tweaked it!! and I see it... faintly!! ALL THE BEST HUN!! 

WOOO HOOO Babykiser..Congrats hun... we r so close in dates! 

My dr appt is on Thurs when AF is due.


----------



## Babykiser

tryin4baby said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my 11dpo test....a frer and ic both fmu
> 
> 
> 
> line getting darker so im counting this as my bfp!!
> 
> am so pleased the line is getting darker, that is so your :bfp::happydance:
> 
> yes im going to keep on testing, as you say its not over until the witch shows :)Click to expand...

thanks!!!! and i just seen ur tweaked pic and i also see something, but cannot tell the color.....but when i got my negative test i did not even see a line at all! i was competely non visible!!! got my fx'd for u hun!!!!!!


----------



## littlecharli

my test I took an hour ago at 13dpo cause Im looney.
 



Attached Files:







confirm.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Babykiser

littlecharli said:


> tryin... Im serious when i say that I see a line in that first response.. then scrolled down to see u tweaked it!! and I see it... faintly!! ALL THE BEST HUN!!
> 
> WOOO HOOO Babykiser..Congrats hun... we r so close in dates!
> 
> My dr appt is on Thurs when AF is due.

:happydance::happydance: thanks!!! im excited, but nervous! hoping this baby sticks!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin... Im serious when i say that I see a line in that first response.. then scrolled down to see u tweaked it!! and I see it... faintly!! ALL THE BEST HUN!!
> 
> WOOO HOOO Babykiser..Congrats hun... we r so close in dates!
> 
> My dr appt is on Thurs when AF is due.

thanks hun, im seriously going mad :wacko:

good luck for thursday please keep us updated.


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my 11dpo test....a frer and ic both fmu
> 
> 
> 
> line getting darker so im counting this as my bfp!!
> 
> am so pleased the line is getting darker, that is so your :bfp::happydance:
> 
> yes im going to keep on testing, as you say its not over until the witch shows :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!!!! and i just seen ur tweaked pic and i also see something, but cannot tell the color.....but when i got my negative test i did not even see a line at all! i was competely non visible!!! got my fx'd for u hun!!!!!!Click to expand...


thank you, hopefully i can move on over to first trimester with you and littlecharli and we can all be bump buddies, if im preg worked out im due 6th may:happydance:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> my test I took an hour ago at 13dpo cause Im looney.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: lovely lines


----------



## Babykiser

that would be so exciting!!!!!!! we are just waiting for ur beautiful line to show up hun!!! fx'd that they will!!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> that would be so exciting!!!!!!! we are just waiting for ur beautiful line to show up hun!!! fx'd that they will!!!!

thanks hun, i shall post my ic later, hopefully something will show:thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

K, will be watching!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

awwww look at your little baby...so sweet, am wondering if the pain i had last night was the embryo burrowing in further, and that the hcg is getting stronger especially as i had sickness this morning~?~ guess we will soon find out, dont think i will be lucky to have conceieved the first time, but who knows...im rambling now, its all the excitment of these BFPs haha


----------



## Babykiser

i just knew i was pregnant this cycle, yea i had doubts but im so in tune with my body because all the obsessing over trying to get pregnant!!! i had pains and other things that i never have, i knew something was different! at 9dpo i had a huge :bfn: but then next day bam!!!! two nice pink lines!!!!! im rooting for u!! come on :bfp:


----------



## tryin4baby

Thank you, i just drives me mad when people can see lines and i cant lol, im not doubting anyone, maybe i need glasses.
I feel different too, my bbs have never felt this sore not even before af, and i never have this much cm. Thank you for all your support hun it means a lot :)


----------



## Babykiser

:) lol i wear glasses and i take them off to look at the lines!!! hehe!!!! and no need to thank me...thats what im here for!!! when i had my mc i stalked this site for a long time and i was too afraid to join, but although i was not a member, reading ladies stories helped me soo much! everyone was full of support and encouragement to one another!! and i like being there for others so it works out!!

p.s. maybe u do need glasses! <- :rofl:


----------



## tryin4baby

maybe i should use my mums glasses :coolio:

i dont know how i would have got through this month without this site and its good to meet people that are in the same position and to get into the happiness when people get their :bfp:


----------



## Babykiser

i know! its such a positive place! even dh has a hard time understanding at times, so this is an excellent place to be!


----------



## Bernadette87

BabyKisser - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!

Trying4baby - I'm in the same boat as you, I tested again the got my BFN :( I hope you get yours soon. when are you going to test again?

littlecharli - Your lines look amazing, probably one of the most beautiful sighs in the world those 2 little lines! I hope I can see two of my own soon :happydance:

I'm a little bit disheartened, I really thought it was my month. But I suspect it is my body playing evil little tricks on me. 
I'm 10DPO

nausea
pelvic twinges
lots and lots of watery, creamy CM (tmi sorry!!)
Tender nipples

But it's not over until AF shows her face!!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Bernadette87 said:


> BabyKisser - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!
> 
> Trying4baby - I'm in the same boat as you, I tested again the got my BFN :( I hope you get yours soon. when are you going to test again?
> 
> littlecharli - Your lines look amazing, probably one of the most beautiful sighs in the world those 2 little lines! I hope I can see two of my own soon :happydance:
> 
> I'm a little bit disheartened, I really thought it was my month. But I suspect it is my body playing evil little tricks on me.
> I'm 10DPO
> 
> nausea
> pelvic twinges
> lots and lots of watery, creamy CM (tmi sorry!!)
> Tender nipples
> 
> But it's not over until AF shows her face!!!!!

you are right its not over until then! and u still have a shot, at 10dpo the line i got was vvv faint barely seen it, your hcg just may not be showing up yet! fx'd for u hun!!


----------



## tryin4baby

ladies, could you have a look at this for me please, im going insane lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/713415-please-dont-r-r-whats-going.html


----------



## tryin4baby

can anyone see this? also had another positive opk, so thats 13th/14th 20th/21st and today that i have positive opks
 



Attached Files:







newnewneweded.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 63


----------



## littlecharli

ITS NOT OVER TILL AF SHOWS GIRLS!! Trying n Bernadette what dates are u due? 

Tryin... sorry hun I really dont understand the OPK's I did use them this month and posted it up thinking when I saw the dark line it meant I was ov.. didnt realise ov was actually coming up, lol. 
I see something on ur test it looks faint and thick and Im sure I can see it.. is that a tweaked pic? Can u post the original? 
FX babe!! 

Bernadette.... babe it aint over till Af shows!! Keep testing if you want too xx 

Babykiser... those are nice lines and I have my fx that bubba sticks for you too. I am so going crazy thinking Im gonna loose mine cause of all the cramping!

Me today 14dpo.. I think? Im a little lost... just feeling crampy and nauseas alot.. need to keep eating something even though I dont want too cause I feel sickly! boobies r bigger too xx hubby aint complaining!! hehehe

Looking forward to your updates. Let me know how ur symptoms r going :)


----------



## Babykiser

littlecharli- yea i have in the back of my mind, but iam trying to stay positive! im sure all the cramping is ur little bean getting all nice and snuggled in tight!! :) and yea iam trying to keep my food intake up and drinking LOADS of water!!! not really nauseous at this point...fx'd!! glad to see all is well hun!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Well i tested again this morning (couldn't resist) and even with IC it was BFN so i think all the cramping is af on her way - should be due tomorrow but wouldn't surprise me if she shows her ugly face today!!

Its so annoying when so many symptoms point to BFP my boobs have never felt sore like they did this month or having cramps for over a week before af. Oh well onto next month.


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> ITS NOT OVER TILL AF SHOWS GIRLS!! Trying n Bernadette what dates are u due?
> 
> Tryin... sorry hun I really dont understand the OPK's I did use them this month and posted it up thinking when I saw the dark line it meant I was ov.. didnt realise ov was actually coming up, lol.
> I see something on ur test it looks faint and thick and Im sure I can see it.. is that a tweaked pic? Can u post the original?
> FX babe!!
> 
> Bernadette.... babe it aint over till Af shows!! Keep testing if you want too xx
> 
> Babykiser... those are nice lines and I have my fx that bubba sticks for you too. I am so going crazy thinking Im gonna loose mine cause of all the cramping!
> 
> Me today 14dpo.. I think? Im a little lost... just feeling crampy and nauseas alot.. need to keep eating something even though I dont want too cause I feel sickly! boobies r bigger too xx hubby aint complaining!! hehehe
> 
> Looking forward to your updates. Let me know how ur symptoms r going :)

I'm due between Yesterday (23rd) the 1st of sep, (based on my longest and shortest over the last 12 months!!!!) My body does crazy things and cannot decide how long my cycles are, even my L-phases! 

I've just got home from my night shift, last one of the week not back till Monday night :happydance: , although I have been bribed to do some short shifts Friday and Sat, but they end at 11pm so not too bad. Had a particularly bad night, worse so far......Feeling very drained, so I have read through the previous posts but can't really remember what was said, sorry :blush: 

Any updates people??? I'm really hoping to see you BFPs today :thumbup: good luck to all who are testing this morning :hugs: I will be testing later today after I've had my sleep, got one 10ml test left so got my FX

littlecharli - I'm glad your hubby is enjoying your pregnancy already!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Gregsprincess

At least you get a nice rest until Monday though -other than the short shifts.

I had BFN today and feel like AF will be here any time today. Not going to get depressed about it will just try again next month. Just think that i do not like mother nature at all cos the symptoms i had this month were nothing like previous months!!

Good luck with your test later today i hope you get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

Gregsprincess said:


> At least you get a nice rest until Monday though -other than the short shifts.
> 
> I had BFN today and feel like AF will be here any time today. Not going to get depressed about it will just try again next month. Just think that i do not like mother nature at all cos the symptoms i had this month were nothing like previous months!!
> 
> Good luck with your test later today i hope you get that BFP :happydance:

I hope she stays away, but if not, like you said there is always next month! Stay positive :thumbup: I normally try to forget about TTC (which can be soooooo hard sometimes!) Hence why I work alot during my TWW, I like to keep focused on other things, but this month my body is giving loads of signs, I'm normally symptom-less until the day she shows up and I get horrible cramps. 
I can understand the frustrations we have been trying for over 2 years now, how long have you been TTC?


----------



## Bernadette87

Babykiser said:


> littlecharli- yea i have in the back of my mind, but iam trying to stay positive! im sure all the cramping is ur little bean getting all nice and snuggled in tight!! :) and yea iam trying to keep my food intake up and drinking LOADS of water!!! not really nauseous at this point...fx'd!! glad to see all is well hun!

Babykiser - Ah just seen your wedding ticker! What a fantastic prezzie for your special day!!!!!! So happy for you both. Wishing you a Happy and Healthly nine months :cloud9:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bernadette87 said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> At least you get a nice rest until Monday though -other than the short shifts.
> 
> I had BFN today and feel like AF will be here any time today. Not going to get depressed about it will just try again next month. Just think that i do not like mother nature at all cos the symptoms i had this month were nothing like previous months!!
> 
> Good luck with your test later today i hope you get that BFP :happydance:
> 
> I hope she stays away, but if not, like you said there is always next month! Stay positive :thumbup: I normally try to forget about TTC (which can be soooooo hard sometimes!) Hence why I work alot during my TWW, I like to keep focused on other things, but this month my body is giving loads of signs, I'm normally symptom-less until the day she shows up and I get horrible cramps.
> I can understand the frustrations we have been trying for over 2 years now, how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...

We have never really used anything to stop pregnancy :blush: but have actually been trying with monitoring and the works since Christmas 2010, i would probably not feel so fed up with it but its actually my DF that gets upset each month when we haven't had a BFP :nope:

I hope its your month this month i'll keep everything crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

Gregsprincess said:


> Bernadette87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> At least you get a nice rest until Monday though -other than the short shifts.
> 
> I had BFN today and feel like AF will be here any time today. Not going to get depressed about it will just try again next month. Just think that i do not like mother nature at all cos the symptoms i had this month were nothing like previous months!!
> 
> Good luck with your test later today i hope you get that BFP :happydance:
> 
> I hope she stays away, but if not, like you said there is always next month! Stay positive :thumbup: I normally try to forget about TTC (which can be soooooo hard sometimes!) Hence why I work alot during my TWW, I like to keep focused on other things, but this month my body is giving loads of signs, I'm normally symptom-less until the day she shows up and I get horrible cramps.
> I can understand the frustrations we have been trying for over 2 years now, how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> We have never really used anything to stop pregnancy :blush: but have actually been trying with monitoring and the works since Christmas 2010, i would probably not feel so fed up with it but its actually my DF that gets upset each month when we haven't had a BFP :nope:
> 
> I hope its your month this month i'll keep everything crossed for you :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww bless him :hugs: 
Thank you very much! Keeping mine crossed for you too :happydance: I better go to bed now before I fall asleep at my computer. Shall be doing my test as soon as I wake up. The Beerfest is in town and I'm going today with my partner, so I need to know if i can drink or not :-k

love to you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette... cant wait for your test! 
Gregsprincess... dont rely on those IC's sometimes they are crapola's! lol... FX for you hun... hope AF stays away!!

Hugs to you all... Im off to the Dr tomorrow so will let you know how I go xx


----------



## tryin4baby

morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 

greggsprincess>>> sorry it was a bfn, but as littlchsarli said sometimes ic's are crap, as im finding out. 

Littlcharli>>>try not to worry too much hun, your little bean will deff be a sticky im sure :)

Bernadette>>>>have a nice sleep and hope you get that :bfp: later

as for me, ive not poas yet trying to hold off going to the loo as much as possible so that if there is any hcg theres a lot there. ive only got ic's here so hopefully something will show up...ive had a crap night...bad shooting pains in my back, my temp shot up, yesterday morning was 36.8 then last night was 37.2. I had a really bad pain in my lower left last night that lasted for 20 mins but its gone now and ive just had the ususal twinges on and off, and last night i couldnt sleep as felt sick on and off...as for cm, never had this much in my life!!!! If i dont get a :bfp: i think i shall have to go to the drs especiallywith all these symptoms and the positive opks

oh and i was thinking last night, im saying im 10dpo but im wondering if im actually 9dpo cos i started counting the day after my positive opk when in fact i might have ovulated 24 hours after if you understand what i mean?


----------



## tryin4baby

Littlcharli, heres my non tweaked pic from last night
 



Attached Files:







newnewnew.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 69


----------



## littlecharli

tryin!!! I soooo see a line! Tell me u see it too!!!!! on the pic it looks thicker at the bottom of the line! And if you think you are only 9dpo I think its the beginning... Keeping my fingers crossed hun!! (umm sorry bout the exclamation points lol Im a bit excessive!)


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin!!! I soooo see a line! Tell me u see it too!!!!! on the pic it looks thicker at the bottom of the line! And if you think you are only 9dpo I think its the beginning... Keeping my fingers crossed hun!! (umm sorry bout the exclamation points lol Im a bit excessive!)

I think im all lined out :haha: One minute i think i see something then i dont, i know i dont see anything irl. I just wish i knew one way or another now especially as last night i had so many twinges and pains. Dont worry about the !!!! i like using them too :)


----------



## littlecharli

can u get a Frer hun?


----------



## tryin4baby

not today :( i shall be using an ic later, am holding my wee in to give me the best chance, hopefully i will see something today fingers crossed.


----------



## littlecharli

FX for you too hun!!! Im off to the land of lala... night.. cant wait to see your test!


----------



## tryin4baby

night hun, have a good sleep, catch up later xx


----------



## tryin4baby

:(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0056.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Bernadette87

Good afternoon, I did my test as soon as I woke. BFN, I had the case of the disappearing line :( Got very excited when I saw two lines appearing then it faded away to white! :cry: I'm going to class me and being out, I hate this TWW soooo much :brat:

Trying - I was trying to see a line, but I haven't been up long and I was beginning to get strange looks from my partner as I squinted at the screen!!! 9 DPO is early and I'm really hoping it is a BFP!!!!! littlecharli says there is, so it could just be my morning eyes

11 DPO

nausea
Milk cramping/twinges
loads of CM

Baby dust and lots of love ladies xxxx


----------



## Babykiser

*trying*- hun u really need to get your hands on a frer! those ic do no justice, they are still barely picking up anything for me!!!

*bernadette*- im sorry u got a bfn, but it is still early for u also!!! did u use a frer? i havent taken one since 11dpo, but the line i has was light, not super dark at all!! i know the tww sucks, but hang in there :)


----------



## tryin4baby

i know :( i really need to get one lol, but there isnt a shop in my local town that sells them. xx


----------



## tryin4baby

Thanks ladies, im getting really downhearted now. 
Bernadette i just read the same thing happeninbg to someone else about 2 lines then it vanished, hopefully theres something there


----------



## tryin4baby

just looked on boots and its buy one get one free on all first response tests, so 4 tests for £10.99 and i cant get there cos out boots is out of town :( quite upset that i bought the ic's thinking i would get a result earlier but im finding out they dont always work so well (assuming i am pregnant) and yet again a very positive opk??????????


----------



## Babykiser

well if u are pg(fx'd) the ic will eventually show.....they are just not as sensitive and then it becomes a waiting game.


----------



## tryin4baby

unless i can get too boots then i think its a waiting game for me hun, i think i just feel so down hearted because of the positive opks im getting too, its like i dont know whats going on, some say the positive opks are a good thing and some are saying it makes no difference, so am all confuddled hahaha, thanks for keeping my spirits up in all this


----------



## Babykiser

:flower:


----------



## tryin4baby

Well ladies, ive just done a test and i swear i see the faintest of lines, cant upload pic as left my camera lead up my mums. But im thinking if ive got a line tonight then it might show a bit mire tomorrow. I have to hold my wee in until i see my mum, shes just as bad as me. I shall post in here in tomorrow. Im a bit excited now that i have seen what i think is a line, its not got much colour but it came up in the timeline and it looks thick. I really hope im not seeing things.
Good luck at doctors littlcharli let us know how it goes. chat tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## WishfulX1

tryin4baby said:

> Well ladies, ive just done a test and i swear i see the faintest of lines, cant upload pic as left my camera lead up my mums. But im thinking if ive got a line tonight then it might show a bit mire tomorrow. I have to hold my wee in until i see my mum, shes just as bad as me. I shall post in here in tomorrow. Im a bit excited now that i have seen what i think is a line, its not got much colour but it came up in the timeline and it looks thick. I really hope im not seeing things.
> Good luck at doctors littlcharli let us know how it goes. chat tomorrow ladies xx


Wow so excited for u!! Can't wait for you to test in the morning! How many dpo are you now? Have u still been feeling nauseous? Days 6po, 8po and right now 2am 9dpo I have woken up with awful
nausea had to be sick! TMI! Never known nausea to hit so early not getting my hopes up! Used the IC and BFN. Good luck for tomorrow!! X


----------



## babyforus

tryin4baby said:


> Well ladies, ive just done a test and i swear i see the faintest of lines, cant upload pic as left my camera lead up my mums. But im thinking if ive got a line tonight then it might show a bit mire tomorrow. I have to hold my wee in until i see my mum, shes just as bad as me. I shall post in here in tomorrow. Im a bit excited now that i have seen what i think is a line, its not got much colour but it came up in the timeline and it looks thick. I really hope im not seeing things.
> Good luck at doctors littlcharli let us know how it goes. chat tomorrow ladies xx

I've had 2 confirmed hcg beta tests today's at 76 triple from Monday and IC has a barely there fade line if you look really hard! Need frer. Good Luck


----------



## littlecharli

tryin... GOOD LUCK!!! Cant wait!! I def see a line on that first one.. 2nd one I dont x 

Bernadette dont give up yet hun :) wait till Af shows... **stay away stay away**

Wishful.... FX for you too hun.. still early days xx

Off to the drs soon, yipee! Im guessing not much is going to happen.. just bloods done n all but I will prob have to wait 2 days for results xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

Littlecharli - hope your drs appointment goes well :happydance:

Tryin - i can't see a line but i've had a migraine since yesterday afternoon and my eyes hurt so looking at the screen too long doesn't help :cry:

Bernadette - sorry you got BFN but maybe it was just too early to test at 11dpo hope you had a good time at the beerfest though :drunk:

AFM BFN this morning so definitely think its done this month, still cramping so af will probably arrive today as normal. Still got all the symptoms though sore bbs, nausea especially if not eaten for a while and yesterday ended up with a migraine - haven't had a migraine for 3 years when i was on combined BC pill and had to be swapped to the mini pill :cry: its still lingering today just dosing up on paracetamol as i'm at work - really need to just sleep it off but i don't get paid to be off sick they take my holidays off me :growlmad:


----------



## littlecharli

Gregsprincess I really hope AF stays away for you xx

Ladies im confused!!! Firstly, wanted to say my name is 'Lisa'! hehe

Just got back from Dr's and she made me do another test there and it came up faint!!!!! Im soooooooo lost. She said I have to take another one over the weekend and tomorrow and call her on Monday to go in and show her and then to get bloods done. My Af is due today and Im still cramping and now Im scared. Going to do groceries tonight so I will pick up some more tests and pray pray it comes up ok!! 

She also told me to start taking the folic acid tabs. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

littlecharli said:


> Gregsprincess I really hope AF stays away for you xx
> 
> Ladies im confused!!! Firstly, wanted to say my name is 'Lisa'! hehe
> 
> Just got back from Dr's and she made me do another test there and it came up faint!!!!! Im soooooooo lost. She said I have to take another one over the weekend and tomorrow and call her on Monday to go in and show her and then to get bloods done. My Af is due today and Im still cramping and now Im scared. Going to do groceries tonight so I will pick up some more tests and pray pray it comes up ok!!
> 
> She also told me to start taking the folic acid tabs.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

Morning Lisa, sorry that the app didn't go well, i heard that sometimes the Drs tests aren't as sensitive as the ones in shops so maybe thats all it is :shrug: will keep fingers crossed for you anyway 

I think af is not long away just checked cp and although its really high and seems closed there is yellowy/brown cm and the cramps are pretty bad in centre now (sorry TMI!!) :blush: just a waiting game now for full flow :coffee::growlmad:


----------



## tryin4baby

morning ladies, am holding my wee in until i go up mums. Lisa sorry the appointment didnt go to plan, but if its anything like here our doctors use the ic tests that i am using, which we know are a load of poop haha, am sure when you do a test later all will be well :hug:

i just saw someone get a bfp on a test in the pregnancy section and shes 13dpo and hers is really faint so im guessing if i am preg then it will be just barely visable today. My dad might be going near the out of town boots today while in work so he said if he does he will pick me up a frer, so least i will know for sure then, and its buy one get one free so will have 4 lol.

Greggsprincess, could the yellow/brown cm be implantation bleeding? im hoping it is for you :flower:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Tryin - fingers crossed for your test later, i don't know how your managing to hold your wee though i nearly burst today after holding for 10 minutes as i was busy lol!!

I think its actually af, would be nice if it was implantation it would explain all the symptoms that i've had but the cramping is quite bad like normal at start of af! Have decided if she does show with full flow i am going to try see the gyno out here see if he can perhaps see if things are working correct on my side


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies... 
Tryin I sooo cant wait to see your test darl... happy you are being positive. 

Gregsprincess... Yeah could it be implantation? have you tested again? 

I just took another test and the line came up right away!!!! And its darker than the control line.. freaken dr stressed me out. Will go for bloods on Monday now so Im hoping all is still well! 

heres my test...
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> Tryin - fingers crossed for your test later, i don't know how your managing to hold your wee though i nearly burst today after holding for 10 minutes as i was busy lol!!
> 
> I think its actually af, would be nice if it was implantation it would explain all the symptoms that i've had but the cramping is quite bad like normal at start of af! Have decided if she does show with full flow i am going to try see the gyno out here see if he can perhaps see if things are working correct on my side

im managing to hold it on ok at the moment been peeing a lot through the night, thats when i seem to pee more.
Im really hoping it is implantation for you hun, but if it is the evil witch i wish you all the :dust: in the world for next month and hope that everything is ok:hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> Hi Ladies...
> Tryin I sooo cant wait to see your test darl... happy you are being positive.
> 
> Gregsprincess... Yeah could it be implantation? have you tested again?
> 
> I just took another test and the line came up right away!!!! And its darker than the control line.. freaken dr stressed me out. Will go for bloods on Monday now so Im hoping all is still well!
> 
> heres my test...

I knew it would be a massive positive hun, i just got that feeling that you will sail through this pregnancy :happydance: so pleased, bet you feel so much better now :) 

on a off note well sort of, i was bored last night and i was just messing about online and found a tarrot card reading thing so i picked my card and one said that longed for conception will happen this month, needless to say i freaked and turned the computer off :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

oh, and my names danielle


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle!! no way which website was that?? What a sign hun!

How long is it till you test? hehe


----------



## WishfulX1

Congratulations lisa! No doubting that positive!! What test is that? How many dpo are you? Congrats again :D 

So excited for u trying, don't know how u are managing to wait! I'm only 9dpo today but heading to boots to get the frer tests as can't miss a buy 1 get 1 free :) will just have to do my best not to use them!! 
My husband goes to turkey for 2 weeks on Saturday to see his family so think I might do one Saturday morning, 11dpo just before he goes! 

Xx


----------



## tryin4baby

WishfulX1 said:


> Congratulations lisa! No doubting that positive!! What test is that? How many dpo are you? Congrats again :D
> 
> So excited for u trying, don't know how u are managing to wait! I'm only 9dpo today but heading to boots to get the frer tests as can't miss a buy 1 get 1 free :) will just have to do my best not to use them!!
> My husband goes to turkey for 2 weeks on Saturday to see his family so think I might do one Saturday morning, 11dpo just before he goes!
> 
> Xx

i got my ic's to keep my poas addiction going until i get the frer:haha:

really hope you get a BFP hun especially before your husband goes away will keep everything crossed for you.

not sure if im 10 or 11dpo today as i counted day 1 when i got the negative opk, but i could have ovulated later that night. Im just hoping my eyes were not playing tricks on me last night when i saw the line on the IC


----------



## Gregsprincess

Lisa - drs always trying to put a downer on things i doubt that test could get any darker positive :haha: I'm leaving testing until i know if af going to show her full flow

Danielle - i love tarot cards me and my friends used to do each others in UK (using the books we weren't perfect at it)

Im suzy btw


----------



## littlecharli

WishfulX1 said:


> Congratulations lisa! No doubting that positive!! What test is that? How many dpo are you? Congrats again :D
> 
> So excited for u trying, don't know how u are managing to wait! I'm only 9dpo today but heading to boots to get the frer tests as can't miss a buy 1 get 1 free :) will just have to do my best not to use them!!
> My husband goes to turkey for 2 weeks on Saturday to see his family so think I might do one Saturday morning, 11dpo just before he goes!
> 
> Xx

I was 7-8dpo when I got my faint line then 9dpo I got my good lines! I am at 15dpo now.. I thinK? lol or 14dpo. One of those but Af was due today. oh and its a First Response!

All the best and I hope you get ur BFP before hubby leaves! Keep us posted :winkwink:


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> Danielle!! no way which website was that?? What a sign hun!
> 
> How long is it till you test? hehe

no idea what website but it totally freaked me haha. well im off up my mums shortly, good job as im dying to wee:haha: and then will do the frer tonight if my dad manages to pick one up, so that will be about 6, will have 4 anyway so can do another tomorrow morning too


----------



## littlecharli

all the Best Danielle!! cant wait to find out!


----------



## fluffywabbit

Lisa , congrats and any other ladies who got a bfp. i kinda skipped around lol :winkwink: and good luck to the rest:hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Done my IC and can see a line when i hold it up to the light, so can my mum and brother. Wont call it a BFP though until i can see a line without squinting. Hopefully will have frer later. My bbs are so sore today too.


----------



## Babykiser

morning ladies, sorry im late to the party...its only a little after 8am here in the states :)

*lisa*- lines look great today, and i agree with everyone else those dr test are alot stronger than what we buy in the store! for instance i took an ic today and the line looks the same as it did on cd10!!!! and im cd13.

*gregs*- i hope that isnt af knocking on the door....IB hopefully!!! fx'd for u!

*danielle*- i cannot wait until u test!! i know its going to be something good!! omg u better post a pic as soon as u can! :)

*wishful*- fx'd for u hun!!!!!!

well update on me, btw im Brandy. i have had some cramping and its kinda freaking me out...i hope this baby sticks!! last night i has the most awful pinch of pain, it only lasted for a few seconds, but now it has me wondering :( im so scared that this pregnancy will not hold and im trying to stay positive but its hard. i go to the dr on sept 1st(my bday) and i dont know what the outcome is going to be!! ahhhhhhhhh i wish this was easier!


----------



## tryin4baby

im sure if you zoom you can see the line.
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 100


----------



## Gregsprincess

Thanks Brandy i'm just waiting it out now to see - haven't had anything on toilet paper yet (TMI) but sometimes takes a while to get going. My birthday is the 2nd was really hoping for a BFP before but if af does kick in i'm going to enjoy myself with some vodka!

Perhaps your pain was the bean getting more comfortable in there, doesn't the implantation take a while as everything adjusts into place and separates?!

Am feeling headachey and dizzy this afternoon though and have had the worst taste in my mouth since yesterday, no matter what i eat and drink it won't go.

Danielle - i have really gone off those IC i think in future i'm going to spend a bit more and that way i will hopefully control to poas addiction. Fingers crossed that it is your line though!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

tryin4baby said:


> im sure if you zoom you can see the line.

Thats the kind of line i was getting evil tests :haha:


----------



## Babykiser

i think i see it!!! :happydance: stupid ic's!!! they dont do any justice!! but i think this may be it for u hun!!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

thier horrible tests, getting a FRER tonight :)


----------



## Babykiser

*gregs*- yea i suppose ur right. it just scares me because of my previous mc, but with that one i didnt think anything was wrong...no pain, no spotting, no nothing. hmmm well i will just have to wait till my dr appt. iam going to take a digi tomorrow and see what it says, when i took it at 10dpo i got a negative.

oh and about ur cramps and spotting, i had the same af cramps befor i got my bfp!! i would have sworn that af was here, but i there was no blood! i had horrible backaches too. i seriously thought af was on the horizon.


----------



## tryin4baby

I keep staring at the pic on my phone and i can sooo see a line.
suzy its not over hun until af shows properly, am still hoping its implantation


----------



## Gregsprincess

BTW i'm suzy as everyone has introduced themselves properly now :haha:

I think this will be it for you Danielle with the FRER. I had so many people tell me the IC's were good for value and accurate no evaps etc then since i started using them i only read bad things and they do nothing but add confusion!

Brandy - i'm sure it will all be ok but i can understand why you worry, i'll probably be the same and i've never even been pregnant before, it's like a constant relief checking a test that the line is still there. One thing i'm quite happy about when it does happen is in Cyprus apparently they scan from 6 weeks i think and every 3 after that


----------



## tryin4baby

im so scared to do a FRER later incase its a bfn :(
im keeping my FX'ed for us! xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

tryin4baby said:


> im so scared to do a FRER later incase its a bfn :(
> im keeping my FX'ed for us! xx

Maybe save it for FMU then the HCG will be bubbling away :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> im so scared to do a FRER later incase its a bfn :(
> im keeping my FX'ed for us! xx
> 
> Maybe save it for FMU then the HCG will be bubbling away :thumbup:Click to expand...

my dads just leaving work now to call in the out of town boots, im getting a 2 pack and its buy one get one free so will have 4 so it would be wrong not to try one tonight, and i will also do one in the morning if tonights is negative


----------



## Gregsprincess

:haha: i like your thinking, i would probably reason with myself like that!! 

I'm definitely on cd1 as flow is more red now, oh well just have to have some more fun practicing this month


----------



## tryin4baby

while i wait, can you see this?
 



Attached Files:







newagain.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 55


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> :haha: i like your thinking, i would probably reason with myself like that!!
> 
> I'm definitely on cd1 as flow is more red now, oh well just have to have some more fun practicing this month

so sorry the witch got you hun, shes evil. Im sending you all the :dust: in the world for next month, keep thinking positive :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

well my dad text they only have the one test packs left and dad got the last one, so i dont know if i should do it tonight or tomorrow ????


----------



## Gregsprincess

i'd save it until the morning but if you have BOGOF then you still have two tests


----------



## tryin4baby

they didnt have the free test hun i had the last one in the shop?


----------



## Gregsprincess

oh i wasn't sure if thats what you meant. Save it for morning then. Just noticed your other pic too and i see a line!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> oh i wasn't sure if thats what you meant. Save it for morning then. Just noticed your other pic too and i see a line!!

glad im not the only one to see a line:happydance: i want to use the frer now, ive not been to the loo since 3 so at 9 that will be 6 hours, but im dying for a wee :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

u have even better bladder control than me, at least you know your pelvic floor will be in good condition :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

just done frer was a BFN, so im guessing im not preg even with all the symptoms, so will just wait for the witch now next week


----------



## Babykiser

are u sure it was negative hun??


----------



## tryin4baby

yeah theres no line, maybe i should have waited until the morning? i shall keep testing with my ics as i only had one frer the last in the shop, af not due until next tues/weds so got a long wait lol, just dont understand all the symptoms im having


----------



## 9babiesgone

this thread is amazing. congrats littlecharli!!!

your symptoms sound alot like mine so hopefully I wll be joining you on the preggo train soon. (8 days till I test)


----------



## tryin4baby

just read that only 57% get positive at 6 days early, im only 10/11dpo so maybe i should think positive its not over until the witch shows right? got a feeling i only implanted day before yesterday so might not be enough hcg yet, plus ive been drinking so maybe my wee was diluted


----------



## Babykiser

9babiesgone said:


> this thread is amazing. congrats littlecharli!!!
> 
> your symptoms sound alot like mine so hopefully I wll be joining you on the preggo train soon. (8 days till I test)

:hi: welcome!!! sending loads of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Babykiser

tryin4baby said:


> just read that only 57% get positive at 6 days early, im only 10/11dpo so maybe i should think positive its not over until the witch shows right? got a feeling i only implanted day before yesterday so might not be enough hcg yet, plus ive been drinking so maybe my wee was diluted

ur still not out yet!!!! yes for now i would keep using the ic's!!!:flower:


----------



## tryin4baby

9babiesgone said:


> this thread is amazing. congrats littlecharli!!!
> 
> your symptoms sound alot like mine so hopefully I wll be joining you on the preggo train soon. (8 days till I test)

welcome hunnie, fingers crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks tryign4baby and babykiser!!

: )


I am just hoping this is it.


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> just read that only 57% get positive at 6 days early, im only 10/11dpo so maybe i should think positive its not over until the witch shows right? got a feeling i only implanted day before yesterday so might not be enough hcg yet, plus ive been drinking so maybe my wee was diluted
> 
> ur still not out yet!!!! yes for now i would keep using the ic's!!!:flower:Click to expand...

im a bit downhearted, but im thinking i might only be 10dpo as im counting the day after my positive opk as 1dpo but if my egg wasnt released until the evening that day then i would be 10dpo today and not 11dpo...i have about 12 ics left and a normal first response which i will use mon/tues if the witch has not shown...i shall be positive ive still got plenty of days of testing yet, maybe my ics will get darker if i am :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think you probably just tested too early, don't feel too down about it the witch still hasn't shown her face.


----------



## tryin4baby

thanks hun, you are all a really great support in here :)
only thing i can do is just keep testing until the witch shows up and if shes does theres always next month xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

tryin4baby said:


> thanks hun, you are all a really great support in here :)
> only thing i can do is just keep testing until the witch shows up and if shes does theres always next month xx

It does make it easier having other people to go through it all with :hugs:

I'm off to get some :sleep: 12.30 here already. Speak to you tomorrow....keep thinking positive :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

Gregsprincess said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun, you are all a really great support in here :)
> only thing i can do is just keep testing until the witch shows up and if shes does theres always next month xx
> 
> It does make it easier having other people to go through it all with :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to get some :sleep: 12.30 here already. Speak to you tomorrow....keep thinking positive :thumbup:Click to expand...

night hun and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Fluffy81

I was due af today, I have a regular 26 day cycle but she has't shown yet. At
Symptoms I have experienced are sharp shooting pains in my sides and around my belly button, af like cramps, vivid dreams, spots and short sharp headaches plus I went to have a sip of beer last nite and I instantly felt sick. I tested the other day and got a bfn, today I poas and I thought I saw the faintest of lines but I'm really not convinced so will wait and see what tomorrow's brings!

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust! Xxxx


----------



## Babykiser

fx'd for u fluffy!! :dust:


----------



## Bernadette87

Good morning!

No sign of AF yet, but I am getting that feeling that it is not my month. But I don't feel too bad about it, Just going to try and chill until next week (some how :haha: ) I'm on CD 27 so still have a few more days AF could appear on. Ran out of ICs, but I have a Clear blue digital and a FRER. But I really want to save them to see a BFP

I can't believe how frustrating and long the TWW is. :coffee:

trying - Any luck yet? I really hope you get your two lines today. I understand your frustration, I have done several tests and I could sware I can see two lines but they are so faint, and the camera does not pick them up. I really hope you get yours today, if not we can be buddies for next month :thumbup:

Charli - How is it all going? Hope you are doing well! I loved your Pics, the reality of your BFP must be setting in now! how exciting! 

13 DPO

Mild Twinges
Heavy feeling on my bladder
Loads of creamy CM
Tender Nipples
Nausea
 Beginning to feel quite tired

So all of the above (except tiredness) I've had for about a week :shrug: We shall see :winkwink: 

Any updates anyone? Keeping my FX for you


----------



## tryin4baby

morning bernadette
im dont know if im going to test today, i dont know if i want to see anymore bfn, i think i should of done the frer this morning and not last night, think my urine was too diluted!!!

i have had heartburn all night, first time ive had it in my life and my bbs are so sore still. Ive not been to the loo yet just in case i do decide to take a test.

you have some really good signs there, i hope you get your :bfp: soon, and yes we can be bump buddies next month if we both get the evil witch soon :hug:

hope all you ladies are feeling good today


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning all

Bernadette - sorry it was BFN still but could still be too early, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Danielle - i always seem to need a wee when i read about you holding yours and i always thought i had really good bladder control :blush::haha: Maybe wait and test tomorrow but i know how the desire to see the BFP controls the mind.

Now AF has shown good and proper i am promising myself to relax about it more and not test until af is late next month - its too much stress wondering if its + or - 
At the minute i'm trying to decide if i want to try any different vitamins but i usually forget to take them :blush:


----------



## Bernadette87

danielle -it is so heart breaking seeing BFN :nope: I'm going to hold off testing until the 1st now, unless of course she gets me. When is she due for you? With me being so irregular, I average at about 29 days. Try to hold off testing until tomorrow or Sunday. 

Gregs - I normally for get my vitamins as well! I have some which can be taken before and during early pregnancy, which includes folic acid. But I suppose every so often is better than never! It is unfortunate that she got you, but I may very well be joining you in the next few days! Time will tell. I have a friend staying over this weekend, so that should make the time go quicker. Have a short shift tonight and tomorrow evening, working always takes my mind off TTC & TWW

Just wanted to share a little story, about 5 years ago I was pregnant. I was not tracking my cycles or anything as we were not TTCing so I paid no attention to AF or "symptoms". Anyway, one morning suddenly out of the blue, I began to get severe sickness, so bad I could not keep anything down, not even water; and my BBs were so sore, I struggled to walk. I spoke to a friend and they suggested I did a PG test. BFP - but only faint! I went to the Docs and had a scan the next week. I was 10 Weeks! Unfortunately, did not make it to term, but, remembering that kinda helps my TWW as I may not get a early BFP, but I may be forced to wait longer!


----------



## littlecharli

Hello Ladies xx
Bernadette - Im so sorry for your loss and Im still having all FX for you and hoping that AF does not show. Big hugs hun x

Danielle - It could be that your wee wee (hehe) was too diluted, I definately see a line on the IC!!! Do you think you will test in the morning? I know its hard seeing BFN's I was shattered aswell. I know saying to keep positive is hard, I really am praying that you get your BFP cause I see those lines! And I pray that you all get them x 

Gregs - Im sorry Af showed and hope that next month is yours. xx

Welcome too to the new ladies on the thread! All the best with your tests.. cant wait to see them! 

How are you all doing? and symptoms?? 

Im 15 or 16dpo.. man I am lost.. lol. My boobs are def bigger and nausea only seems to hit morning and night. I had to go buy a big block of cookies and cream chocolate and of course eat it in 1 go and now I feel ill! hehe.. Im trying to control my weight too even though Im not a big person! lol. Still cramping and very exhausted (dosnt help that my little man isnt well and up all night too, he is better now) 
Ive never been able to have naps during the day and now Im struggling to stay awake! 
Enough of my rambling... 

Hope you are all well.... cant wait to read your updates xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Suzy...im so sorry the witch has got you fully, she is so evil but im sending you all the dust in the world for next month.

Bernadette...thats a good story and good to know, i think my poas addiction will take hold and i will have to pee on one today haha, im such a naughty girl. My af is due 30th/31st

lisa...your allowed to eat as much as you want now, thats my excuse cos all im doing is eating, i have so many symptoms its hard to think im not preg...i see lines on my tests from yesterday morning too, if they are really bfn then its cruel lol, i saw someone not get a bfp on an IC until 13dpo so that gives me some hope.


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> Suzy...im so sorry the witch has got you fully, she is so evil but im sending you all the dust in the world for next month.
> 
> Bernadette...thats a good story and good to know, i think my poas addiction will take hold and i will have to pee on one today haha, im such a naughty girl. My af is due 30th/31st
> 
> lisa...your allowed to eat as much as you want now, thats my excuse cos all im doing is eating, i have so many symptoms its hard to think im not preg...i see lines on my tests from yesterday morning too, if they are really bfn then its cruel lol, i saw someone not get a bfp on an IC until 13dpo so that gives me some hope.

hehe well if you take one today let us know when you do, I shall keep checking and keep my FX for you, I hope this will be the one!! xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

will deff let you know, ive had so much heartburn since yesterday its getting right on my nerves now


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle you have alot of positive symptoms and you too Bernadette keeping everything crossed xxx 
Danielle if you test pls post it xx


----------



## tryin4baby

BFN...again, not going to test again now unless af doesnt show. Am going to stay positive and look forward to next month :)


----------



## littlecharli

Sorry to hear Danielle, :( Still going to keep posi for you xx you still having symptoms?


----------



## tryin4baby

yes hun, still got sore bbs, stomach cramps and heartburn :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0076.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 71









IMAG0077.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle... Im being serious when I say that I see a faint line on that Frer.. have u tweaked it? I see a thin pink line...


----------



## tryin4baby

i tried to tweak it but cant see anything, maybe im not good at line spotting. Will have another go now


----------



## tryin4baby

just had another go at tweaking and dont see anything :( will see what happens next few days i think, maybe im one of them with low hcg


----------



## Bernadette87

Sorry about you BFN :nope: But stay positive, it is not over until AF comes! 

xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> Sorry about you BFN :nope: But stay positive, it is not over until AF comes!
> 
> xxx

thanks hun, im going to stay positive, theres always next month :hugs:


----------



## littlecharli

All the best hun xx always :)


----------



## Bernadette87

Update: Ok, Well here is how it is. I was going to wait to test until next week. But my partner seems to have become as impatient as me. So he came home with a cheepy. This is the result - is there a line? I think so, but I think it might be an evap

for some reason I can't seem to post two pics so here is the one I had a play with.

Let me know what you think :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-26%25252014.44.11.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 55


----------



## tryin4baby

i deff see a line hun...i so hope this is your :BFP: i shall try and tweak for you


----------



## tryin4baby

oh am feeling dizzy today too arghhhhhh


----------



## Bernadette87

This is the original pic -
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-26%25252014.44.11.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 41


----------



## tryin4baby

heres the tweak...looks pink to me hun :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-262525252014_44_11.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> This is the original pic -

can see a shadow on this one hun:happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> oh am feeling dizzy today too arghhhhhh

I've ready dizzyness is a sign :thumbup: I really hope it will be good news for you :happydance:


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> oh am feeling dizzy today too arghhhhhh
> 
> I've ready dizzyness is a sign :thumbup: I really hope it will be good news for you :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks hun, i just cant work out why i would be having positive opks and negative hpts, im just so confused:nope:


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> Bernadette87 said:
> 
> 
> This is the original pic -
> 
> can see a shadow on this one hun:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: I'm not going to say BFP just yet, it is very faint, I'm not too sure if it has any colour to it or if it is just an evap :shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else getting hot flashes. I am 6dpo, and getting a ton of them. alogn with dizziness, cramping, bloating, boobs have gotten a tad bigger, backache, twinges.

I dont know sounding good so far. and having a ton of cm, creamy cm.

? does it sound promising?

good luck bernadette I hope this is your :bfp: fxed fo ryou.


----------



## tryin4baby

yes sounds very promising!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks trying4baby, how are you doing?


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> Bernadette87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> oh am feeling dizzy today too arghhhhhh
> 
> I've ready dizzyness is a sign :thumbup: I really hope it will be good news for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, i just cant work out why i would be having positive opks and negative hpts, im just so confused:nope:Click to expand...

Soooo frustrating, you with your +ive opk and me with faint lines. our bodies are cruel :haha: AF is due about the same time for the both of us, I hope this is our time :happydance: I don't know much about opks so I shall google them. xx

9babiesgone - your symptoms sound good, i have loads of cm as well, keeping my FX for you! when are you going to test???


----------



## 9babiesgone

september 1st, I am going to test, I should be 12dpo then. Iam so anxious though this wait is killing me.


----------



## tryin4baby

9babiesgone, im doing ok, loads of symptoms and pos opks but bfn htps, im so confused haha


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh I am sorry trying4baby!! I hope this is just too early to test!! I didnt get a positive till i was 8 weeks with my daughter 

so there is hope!! fxed for you :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa*- aww u poor thing so tired already!!! hope u can get some energy back soon! glad your LO is better. sonds like u are on your way to a fantastic pregnancy :)

*bernadette*- i deff see a line on that test!!! hope this is it!!! :)

*9*- your symptoms sound great!! i had loads of creamy cm right after O, and 6dpo i was very dizzy!! almost that whole day!

*danielle* - still early for u too hun!!! and some of those test u posted i seen lines on them!

as for me.......a little more tired than usual, i take about 2 naps a day and go to bed early. im eating more, and trying to drink loads of water!!! not too many cramps, but hopefully my little bean is ready for this 9 month ride :)


----------



## tryin4baby

well i worked out my ovulation properly and i was counting the day after my positive opk as 1dpo when infact i had the ewcm and o pains on 15th so actually 16th is 1dpo soi i am now 11dpo....


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> *lisa*- aww u poor thing so tired already!!! hope u can get some energy back soon! glad your LO is better. sonds like u are on your way to a fantastic pregnancy :)
> 
> *bernadette*- i deff see a line on that test!!! hope this is it!!! :)
> 
> *9*- your symptoms sound great!! i had loads of creamy cm right after O, and 6dpo i was very dizzy!! almost that whole day!
> 
> *danielle* - still early for u too hun!!! and some of those test u posted i seen lines on them!
> 
> as for me.......a little more tired than usual, i take about 2 naps a day and go to bed early. im eating more, and trying to drink loads of water!!! not too many cramps, but hopefully my little bean is ready for this 9 month ride :)

you get as much sleep as you can hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Babykiser said:


> *lisa*- aww u poor thing so tired already!!! hope u can get some energy back soon! glad your LO is better. sonds like u are on your way to a fantastic pregnancy :)
> 
> *bernadette*- i deff see a line on that test!!! hope this is it!!! :)
> 
> *9*- your symptoms sound great!! i had loads of creamy cm right after O, and 6dpo i was very dizzy!! almost that whole day!
> 
> *danielle* - still early for u too hun!!! and some of those test u posted i seen lines on them!
> 
> as for me.......a little more tired than usual, i take about 2 naps a day and go to bed early. im eating more, and trying to drink loads of water!!! not too many cramps, but hopefully my little bean is ready for this 9 month ride :)

thanks gives me hope!!



tryin4baby said:


> well i worked out my ovulation properly and i was counting the day after my positive opk as 1dpo when infact i had the ewcm and o pains on 15th so actually 16th is 1dpo soi i am now 11dpo....

it is still early. you could get an :bfp: in the next few days. :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

tryin4baby said:


> well i worked out my ovulation properly and i was counting the day after my positive opk as 1dpo when infact i had the ewcm and o pains on 15th so actually 16th is 1dpo soi i am now 11dpo....

ah ha!! see....i didnt get a real good line until 11dpo and that was with a frer. but since u have the ic's i would give it a day or so. or with fmu:thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

yep will keep on testing, am also thinking the pain i had at 8dpo at night could have been implantation so maybe hcg is very low. cant even walk down the stairs now without bbs hurting


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really think you are knocked up just not enough hcg yet. if your boobies are sore. I think that is a very good sign.

fxed


----------



## tryin4baby

9babiesgone said:


> I really think you are knocked up just not enough hcg yet. if your boobies are sore. I think that is a very good sign.
> 
> fxed

Thanks hun, thats what im thinking too well thats what im hoping:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am hoping for you too!!

:hugs:

fxed


----------



## tryin4baby

ive just had the most horrible pain ever on my lower left it really hurt, i had to stand up!!


----------



## tryin4baby

my bbs started hurting at 3dpo too, very early!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all,
I'm new here and joining this thread late, but I love all the support that's being given to each other!! 
We "tried" for the very first time this month, so this is all new to me. (have no kids yet) Trying not to over-analyze or notice every tiny little thing...but last week I had some nausea, shortness of breathe, and was super tired. The symptoms seemed to stop, and then yesterday I noticed some (TMI) brown spotting on my toilet paper. I started getting cramping last night and now feel a little nausea again. AF is due on Mon, I took a FRER today and a BFN. Maybe still a little too soon to test since I may have just had implantation bleeding last night?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Curlyq111 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here and joining this thread late, but I love all the support that's being given to each other!!
> We "tried" for the very first time this month, so this is all new to me. (have no kids yet) Trying not to over-analyze or notice every tiny little thing...but last week I had some nausea, shortness of breathe, and was super tired. The symptoms seemed to stop, and then yesterday I noticed some (TMI) brown spotting on my toilet paper. I started getting cramping last night and now feel a little nausea again. AF is due on Mon, I took a FRER today and a BFN. Maybe still a little too soon to test since I may have just had implantation bleeding last night?
> Thanks for your help!!

Hi and welcome:flower:

im in the same boat as you im ttc #1 also. Ive had loads of symptoms and still getting BFN, i worked out today im 1dpo less then i thought so thats cheered me up a bit.

The brown spotting you have described sounds like old blood so it does sound like implantation bleeding, if thats the case then you wouldnt be producing enough hcg yet to get a BFP, i would test maybe sunday morning if you can wait that long :) I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## tryin4baby

well took an IC tonight and yep BFN again..why do i torture myself like this??? had a really bad pain earlier and i had to stand it hurt so much...wondering if it could have been implantation, but if it was then surely i wouldnt have had any symptoms before that? 

hope everyone else is feeling ok?


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe just wait a few days. 

:hugs:

I know how you feel, I already want to test, and Iam only 6dpo. yikes!!

and I am not going to bc I am not even close to where you are. LOL


----------



## Babykiser

*trying*- so sorry those ic's are playing tricks with your mind, i just know i seen a line on one of them. and im pretty sure that i had symptoms before my little eggy implanted. if anything i had less symptoms after the fact.

*9*- oh my goodness, yes 6dpo is early...but i started testing around that time, maybe before hehe! thats good you are able to hold out.

*curly*- :hi: and welcome aboard! you may be right about the spotting that u had, possible IB. good luck hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I need to hold out for my sanity!


----------



## Bernadette87

Curlyq111 - Welcome! GL keep us up to date with your symptoms and testing :flower:

tryin4baby - it is pure torture this TWW, keep us all updated though, really really hoping this is it for you :hugs: How are you feeling today?

9babiesgone - If you can hold out DO IT!!! if even for your own sanity :haha: it is just so tempting with all the cheapies out there, I would do it every time I went to the loo if I had the chance!!!!!! 

This evening, well early morning, I couldn't sleep at all so I posted my pic in the PG test forum and some people have tweaked my photo, there is defo a line there, but I'm still not convinced it is a proper line yet. :shrug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/717171-bfp-evap-need-some-eyes.html

If anyone feeling like having a look I have posted the link here ^^^^


----------



## littlecharli

Hello Ladies how are we all doing?? 

Bernadette - I see a line most def and its thick too!! All the best hun xx

Danielle - Im sorry you got another BFN I hope its just cause the HCG is low... and your symptoms are v positive. Dizziness I have been getting now for the last 2 days. I need a sugar hit sometimes (chocolate of course!)

Curly - Welcome!!! Yep, the ladies in here are soooo supportive and lovely xx

9babies - 6dpo is early hun, cant wait to hear about ur tests and more symptoms x

Im very tired today and breaking out something bad on my face! Today I had a bad cramp and it woke me up so Im hoping all is ok. No bleed or anything... 
Took my last test today so I can take back to Dr's on Monday and finally get my bloods done. 

I just did a progression pic of my tests hope you ladies dont mind me posting it. Im just a little over excited lol. You see I never thought I would have another baby... hubby was a definate NO NO on the situation for a very long time and then he said one day out of the blue " you know you have done so much for me.. I want to see you happy and I would love another baby" Completely shocked me! Plus I have had alot of ruptured cysts.... 

Thanks for listening ladies... cant wait for your updates xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## cdj1

Can someone plz take a look at my chart...I think its triphasic but I dont have any symptoms except a bit of indigestion last nite and some imaginary twinges from time to time!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli - loving the progression lines, those two lines are gorgeous :haha:
wishing you a H&H 9 months, 

cdj1 - I'm not too sure about your chart I'm afraid! But let us know how it goes, we all love to hear symptoms, even the imaginary ones :winkwink:

Well here I am, CD 28!!!!! OMG is has taken for ever to get here no sign of AF yet, but I still have a few days before I can be sure. In March she made me wait until CD33 before she turned up, so I might still have another 5 days of limbo :coffee:

Tender nipples - BBs feel heavy today as well, but not sore
Loads of creamy CM - just to add, my CP is still very high and soft 
Heavy feeling on my bladder

Thats all the symptoms I have today ladies, the nausea has gone; perhaps is was just the effect of TWW that gave me nausea. Hoping that my test was a BFP but I have resisted the urge to re-test so far!!!!!!

Any updates??


----------



## Flutterbabies

Trying to stay sane and not symptom spot. Made so much harder by looking after my 3wk old neice...this is so hard :(


----------



## tryin4baby

morning all, am still holding my wee in yet again lol, bathroom isnt free anyway so thats a good excuse, am hoping i get more of a line today instead of the ones i can only see when i tweak!!!

Bernadette that is so your BFP wish mine would show up like that although im 2 days behind you so maybe it will soon (praying) im so pleased for you hunnie.

Lisa love those lines and im so glad you have now got the longed for baby growing in you after what you have been through.

Flutterbabies fingers crossed for your BFP this 2ww drives you insane doesnt it?

9babaiesgone you have amazing willpower keep it up

as for me well i wish the heartburn would go away IF i am pregnant i hope i dont have it all the way through, having cramps still but doesnt feel like af cramps which i always get, these feel different.

will update you when i test :)


----------



## Bernadette87

You are not too far behind me at all, so maybe today will be the day :thumbup: got everything crossed xxxxxxx


I'm still not convinced its a BFP, I'm so used to trying to find a line and now one has appeared I don't believe it! I'm afraid to test just in case I get a BFN, but we shall see, I will test Monday, CD 30 if AF doesn't appear


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> You are not too far behind me at all, so maybe today will be the day :thumbup: got everything crossed xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> I'm still not convinced its a BFP, I'm so used to trying to find a line and now one has appeared I don't believe it! I'm afraid to test just in case I get a BFN, but we shall see, I will test Monday, CD 30 if AF doesn't appear

im keeping everything crossed for you that the evil :witch: stays away.

I think if i get another BFN today that i will not test again unless af doesnt show up on tuesday am fed up now of my eyes playing tricks on me, im still wondering if the bad pain i had yesterday was implantation, but then i think would i be getting symptoms before implantation then read that higher protesteron levels relax stomach muscle so maybe...arghhhh i have to stop the what ifs lol


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle have you tested yet?
Bernadette u goin to do another hun?
Flutterbabies.. awww 3 week old niece... too cute! FX crossed for u xx


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> Danielle have you tested yet?
> Bernadette u goin to do another hun?
> Flutterbabies.. awww 3 week old niece... too cute! FX crossed for u xx

i'm too scared to test! :haha: going to try and wait until Monday. I really think it could be an evap line. I've chucked the test away now, because it is really discoloured (and my partner said it was gross cuz it had pee on it!!!) but I have taken like 10000000 pictures! 

Flutterbabies - I love having my little cousins around, but I have to admit, I do deep down get a sever case of jealously it can be so hard. But we shall get there :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

im still holding on to me wee, am just trying to decide if i want to test or not, dont know of i want to see another bfn, next month im not testing until af is late. Ive just been tweaking my tests and im sure i can see a line on them, but i dont know if its just wishful thinking, i know i wont be buying ICs next month


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> im still holding on to me wee, am just trying to decide if i want to test or not, dont know of i want to see another bfn, next month im not testing until af is late. Ive just been tweaking my tests and im sure i can see a line on them, but i dont know if its just wishful thinking, i know i wont be buying ICs next month

This is the first time in a long time I have used ICs, they are just too tempting! If my test is an evap, I will defo be waiting until AF. I'm all full of confusion as I don't want to get my hopes up. 

Wait another day or so then you can be sure it is defo a bfp or bfn, although I can fully understand the urge to test! :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

ive got 5 ICs left, ive used so many this month. I think i might wait until mon/tues to test now, will wait about another half hour and see how i feel


----------



## Bernadette87

Been looking for fertility friend and I they have some statistics, I shall share with you;


Average DPO for first +tive is 13 DPO
Average DPO for "false" -tive is 10
Percentage of +tive at 10DPO is only 10%

So I suppose it shows that waiting is best! But I still can't help myself :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

well i tested looks like a bfn again but sometimes i can see a line. have become thirsty all of a sudden...thanks for the stats hun


----------



## tryin4baby

actually i can see a line a few seconds after i posted the last post. tweaked it also and can see a line. take a look at my thread. x


----------



## littlecharli

Will do babe!!! 
Bernadette - still got my fx crossed hun xx


----------



## Babykiser

wooh finally got caught up on the posts....i need to get on a different time zone hehe!

*lisa*- lovely progression pics hun!!!! glad to see the lines getting darker!

*bernadette*- i looked at the post of ur ic and it looks positive to me!!! :) hope this is it and those ic are doing something right!

*danielle*- today is 12dpo for u correct? did u post the ic u took today? and thirsty was one of my symptoms too!

*cd*- i looked at your chart, not really a pro at charts, but your temps are looking great.

*flutter*- ugh i know this tww can be so difficult, but hang in there hun, hope a :bfp: is at the end of it!!

*9*- omg u are still holding out on testing!! hehe i love ur strength! u are amazing!!!

as for little ol me, doing ok today. not really noticing anything, feeling pretty normal besides the extra eating. go to the dr in 5 days so im excited and a little scared, but hope all is well. im kinda relieved after taking a digi yesterday..it was nice to see the pregnant on the screen! :dust: to u all!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Yep posted a thread in 2ww with my test hun x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babykiser. I am so so tempted to test today. but I must resist the urge


----------



## Curlyq111

I'm due for AF on Monday, had the spotting 2 nights ago, and have had pretty bad cramps for the past 2 1/2 days. Last night's were really bad, I was sure AF was here, but she isn't. I couldn't sleep, the cramps were that bad! Not sure what this means, but maybe will test Sun, or hold off to Mon if I can...!


----------



## tryin4baby

hi ladies
well i think ive got my BFP but its very very faint, will do another in morning and hope its darker, lots of people can see it so thats a good thing right?
still got heartburn and thirsty, doesnt feel like af is on her way like normal.
Also got sore hips, dont know if thats a sign? and ive got veins everywhere!!!

hope everyone is doing ok?

off to bed now so catch up tomorrow


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> hi ladies
> well i think ive got my BFP but its very very faint, will do another in morning and hope its darker, lots of people can see it so thats a good thing right?
> still got heartburn and thirsty, doesnt feel like af is on her way like normal.
> Also got sore hops, dont know if thats a sign? and ive got veins everywhere!!!
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok?

I def see it you know it! hehe... The blue veins are a great sign!!! Esp if its ur first. I have them everywhere however having 2 already they have never left but more prominent now. Awwww hun cant wait to see another test! 

How is everyone else doing today?

Im just tired and crampy.. nausea has settled (I think its cause Im eating something every 2 hours) cant wait to see all your updates! :winkwink:


----------



## 9babiesgone

does anyone else cramp at 7dpo and found out they were pregnant??


----------



## Bernadette87

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is well

Babykiser - fantastic news on your digi!!!!!! :happydance: it must be sinking in now!!!!! :baby:

danielle - I've had a look at the pics, I'm sure I see something, but not too sure, looking forward to seeing darker lines!! Been looking at so many tests recently I see pink lines when I close my eyes :haha:

I'm going to give you all a bit of an update: Well my partner is very excited about the line on the test. I've seen lines before that he has been very skeptical about and has said "I don't think that's a line" 

But this on, he says he can defo see it. He said sweetest thing to me earlier; "After 2 years we have finally done it, I'm so happy" - I'm continuing to remain skeptical, mainly because I do not want to be disappointed if AF shows up, so I'm bracing myself for the worst. 

Anyway, my bbs have been so sore, it is almost a sharp pain in the muscle around and under my breast rather than the BBs themselves, which I find very unusual, because it is radiating through my BBs, like a shooting pain running thought them. I've had tender BBs before and this is a very different pain. Comes on intermittently, not with movement or touching them. Sorry but that's the best way to describe it......Anyone have any thoughts? I will have a look on google see if I can find something.

Also, with regards to AF, I went to the about an hour ago, when I wiped I saw a tiny bit of brown mucus. I'm hoping it is not AF. I've not had any cramping and normally she lets me know when she is here. But I suppose I shall find out soon, Any thoughts???? Personally, I think AF is on her way :cry:

Other things which have happened today, my lightheadedness and nausea is back, my CP is still high & soft, and plenty of creamy CM

Sorry to go on a bit!!! Baby dust to everyone

EDIT: my BB pain feels kind of like cramping! I think that's the best way to describe it


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa*- ahhh and the sickness kicks in :( hope its not too much hun.

*9*- i actually had light cramping from 3dpo until my bfp!!

*danielle*- gonna go and look at your tests right now!!!!!! :) :)

*bernadette*- as far as the sore bb, i dont know. my bb's have not been sore at all! weird but they havent. and i hope this is not af on the way! gl hun!

well since it late where u ladies are at the moment(only 7:50pm here) i will talk to everyone tomorrow! toodles!


----------



## littlecharli

9babiesgone said:


> does anyone else cramp at 7dpo and found out they were pregnant??

Yep me! I was crampy since 3dpo.. alot of cramping that got worse each day.. all the best hun!


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette... those symptoms are still strong hun you going to test again? 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone have bad breakouts? Man my face is disgusting! lol.


----------



## tryin4baby

morning all
bernadette...i hope the witch has stayed away for you, when will you test again if she doesnt show?

Lisa...my face feels so different, ive got dry skin and little spots everywhere. Hope the sickness stays away for you

Brandy...how you freeling today? you can have my bbbs if you want mine are so sore lol, but if its what i have to go through to get a LO then so be it :)

9babiesgone...any news hun? when will you test?

will do another IC in a bit i so hope it shows something today


----------



## littlecharli

Cant wait too see it darl! 
What time is it over ur side of the world? Its 740pm in the evening here.


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> Cant wait too see it darl!
> What time is it over ur side of the world? Its 740pm in the evening here.

im nervous, keep thinking what if no lines show:cry:

its 10.40am here hun


----------



## littlecharli

Darl you just take another one when your ready xx


----------



## tryin4baby

well ive done one and i so can see the line, even my mum can see it but i cant seem to pick it up on camera, its deff pink and it came up within 3 minutes...im still not 100% convinced, im terrible i know


----------



## tryin4baby

i just held the test up and shone the torch on my phone through the test and there is a line clear as day....so ive come to the conclusion that i AM pregnant...i think im in shock!!! Lisa all the lines you saw you deff saw them :)

my mums going a bit mad lol, its her first grandchild, shes quite young too, she had me when she was 17 and im 19 so she will be 37 when he/she is born...i know 19 is young to have a child but i want the relationship with my child that me and my parent have :)

Thank you wonderful girls for all the support you have given me, and if any of us are not preg this month then we shall wait for you next month :) :dust:


----------



## Bernadette87

danielle - So have you got your BFP then??? :happydance:

well, I think I am out. I'm feeling terrible, had some spotting so I'm pretty sure AF is on its way :cry:

So happy for all your girls BFP, Will anyone be joining me for next month or am I the only one who AF has visited??


----------



## littlecharli

omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> danielle - So have you got your BFP then??? :happydance:
> 
> well, I think I am out. I'm feeling terrible, had some spotting so I'm pretty sure AF is on its way :cry:
> 
> So happy for all your girls BFP, Will anyone be joining me for next month or am I the only one who AF has visited??

hun, im 98.9% certain im pregnant, i dont know how dark i think these lines will go before i believe it lol, but when i shone the light through it was deff pink, am sure ive read that evaps cannot be seen through the back of tests?

i hope af stays away for you hun i really do:hugs:, have you still got symptoms?

Oh you wont get away from us that easy:haha: because we will be all over you with our baby dust buckets :) and also when you do get your BFP if it is next month, then we need someone who is due a month after otherwise it will all be over too quick...im still holdin out on you getting your BFP this month though babe


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!

thank you soooo much hun...as for the test i cant get a good pic, have posted in the preg test bit in my thread, am waiting for someone to come here to hold the camera while i shine the light to get a pic xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette87 said:


> danielle - So have you got your BFP then??? :happydance:
> 
> well, I think I am out. I'm feeling terrible, had some spotting so I'm pretty sure AF is on its way :cry:
> 
> So happy for all your girls BFP, Will anyone be joining me for next month or am I the only one who AF has visited??

Darl are you sure its AF? I had a little spotting a few days ago too.. but all is ok. Has AF come full flo? sorry.


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!
> 
> thank you soooo much hun...as for the test i cant get a good pic, have posted in the preg test bit in my thread, am waiting for someone to come here to hold the camera while i shine the light to get a pic xxxxClick to expand...

Oooh cant wait!!


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!
> 
> thank you soooo much hun...as for the test i cant get a good pic, have posted in the preg test bit in my thread, am waiting for someone to come here to hold the camera while i shine the light to get a pic xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh cant wait!!Click to expand...

whats your due date babe? mines 8th may


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!
> 
> thank you soooo much hun...as for the test i cant get a good pic, have posted in the preg test bit in my thread, am waiting for someone to come here to hold the camera while i shine the light to get a pic xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh cant wait!!Click to expand...
> 
> whats your due date babe? mines 8th mayClick to expand...

Ummm i think May 3rd! Let me check.. hehehe... and my bday is May 15th!


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlecharli said:
> 
> 
> omg post a pic!!!! Please!!!! I told you I saw your lines woman!! hehehe Im soooooo happy for you!!! Oh please darl if your ready to have a baby you go for it!! Who cares what ppl say about ur age! As long as you are happy thats all that matters!!
> 
> thank you soooo much hun...as for the test i cant get a good pic, have posted in the preg test bit in my thread, am waiting for someone to come here to hold the camera while i shine the light to get a pic xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh cant wait!!Click to expand...
> 
> whats your due date babe? mines 8th mayClick to expand...
> 
> Ummm i think May 3rd! Let me check.. hehehe... and my bday is May 15th!Click to expand...

awwww so you could have baby on your bday then if you go over:happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

yep May 3rd it is! Unless dr tells me otherwise... :) 
my son was 2 weeks early and my daughter 6 days early.. so im hoping for a May baby but prob not. OMG... soooo excited for you!


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> yep May 3rd it is! Unless dr tells me otherwise... :)
> my son was 2 weeks early and my daughter 6 days early.. so im hoping for a May baby but prob not. OMG... soooo excited for you!

so does this mean we are bump buddies :)
im excited too, for us all, now all we need is bernadette on board :)


----------



## littlecharli

yep woo hoo!! Dont give up bernadette please xxx 
Tues better hurry cause I wanna see that FRER! hehehe... 
I have to go to bed now darl, sorry. Son at school tomorrow.. early start. Also Im starting to feel MS coming on.. big hugs to you all!

Cant wait to see your posts in the morning xxx and maybe another IC Danielle? hehe :)


----------



## Hope85

Hi, i just read thsi thread, congrats to all of you with your BFP's. Can i have yoru advice, ive had slight cramping since 4dpo, on 10dpo i has a little amount of light pink on the paper when i wipped, i'm now 12dpo and still have slight cramps.. i'm praying its not AF on her way.. My temps are still up too.


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> yep woo hoo!! Dont give up bernadette please xxx
> Tues better hurry cause I wanna see that FRER! hehehe...
> I have to go to bed now darl, sorry. Son at school tomorrow.. early start. Also Im starting to feel MS coming on.. big hugs to you all!
> 
> Cant wait to see your posts in the morning xxx and maybe another IC Danielle? hehe :)

night babe, chat tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Hope85 said:


> Hi, i just read thsi thread, congrats to all of you with your BFP's. Can i have yoru advice, ive had slight cramping since 4dpo, on 10dpo i has a little amount of light pink on the paper when i wipped, i'm now 12dpo and still have slight cramps.. i'm praying its not AF on her way.. My temps are still up too.

:hi: and welcome

sounds to me like it could be implantation bleeding:happydance: normally the egg implants between 6-12dpo so i think thats a good sign, especially as your temps are still up.
I think i implanted either on 8 or 10dpo because i had really sharp pains on those days. keeping my fingers crossed for you hun...when will you test?


----------



## Hope85

oh, i hope it was implantation. i'm thinking i will test Tuesday or maybe Wednesday morning. i dont want to do it too early and get that horrible BFN.. how long after IB can you test?


----------



## tryin4baby

Hope85 said:


> oh, i hope it was implantation. i'm thinking i will test Tuesday or maybe Wednesday morning. i dont want to do it too early and get that horrible BFN.. how long after IB can you test?

i say leave it if you can until 12dpo, i have been testing since 5dpo (poas addict) and ive had so many bfn's until yesterday that i was driving myself mad and i wouldnt want someone else to go through that, im 13dpo today and using ICs and they are really faint, they dont show good lines at all. it was only yesterday at 12dpo that i could actually see something, even though lisa (littlcharli) could see them all the time. Im sending you lots of :dust: and really hope you get your :bfp: because the bleeding does sound positive


----------



## Babykiser

:( i feel so left out being in the states!!! damn time zones!!! hehe

*lisa*- holy crap hun, u are just getting all the pregnant symptoms! :( i have none, but i hope that doesnt mean bad news. im actually welcoming ms and eveything else lol

*danielle*- i seen that test!!! i would say :bfp: for sure!!! :yay: im sooooo happy for u!!! welcome aboard the baby train!!!

*bernadette*- aww hun im sorry u think af is on the way :( i really hope u are wrong

*hope*- hi and welcome to the thread! i agree with trying, if u can hold out on testing do it!!! i also started testing early and it was not fun seeing bfn all the time! we all have our fx'd for u hun!!

not much going on for me...no symptoms but staying positive about it. last night i was sooo hot i could'nt even sleep!!! had to trade places with dh so i could be closer to the fan! not sure if thats a preggo thing or not......have an appt this coming thursday so hope all goes well.


----------



## Hope85

Well i will be 12dpo tomorrow, so by wednesday i will be 14. Just have to hold out now, got to keep my self busy. 
Thank you for the warm welcomes and baby dust...


----------



## Bernadette87

Trying - So happy for you babe!!!!! When you do another test I wana see you lines :thumbup: - I know cameras don't always show the lines, very frustrating.

littlecharli - Not full flow yet, but I think it will become full flow soon, I keep checking. 

Hope - Normally takes a few days after implantation before the HCG will show up in your urine, so give it about 4 days after. Even that might still be a bit early! The TWW is so difficult!!!!!!! Sending baby dust :flower:

I've got some bright red spotting now, so I think it will come on proper later today. My partner has been amazing with me today, I can tell he is feeling just as crappy as me. So heart-broken, considering the test I did, it was a clear positive. Must had been a really convincing evap line......Had a good cry earier, but I am used to the disapointment. I've had years of it. Just going to pick my self back up, we are having a drink and a takeaway tonight :winkwink:

My AF in September is just after my partners 25th B'day, so I would love to give him that as a prezzie. I never thought it would take this long or be this hard as such a young age, we begun to try when we were 22. 

Sorry go on a bit, just feeling a bit down :cry: 

I shall be keeping up-todate with how your pregnancy is going! Keep you fingers cross I can join the Bump-Club next month :thumbup: I'm going to keep optimistic!!!!! :happydance:

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> :( i feel so left out being in the states!!! damn time zones!!! hehe
> 
> *lisa*- holy crap hun, u are just getting all the pregnant symptoms! :( i have none, but i hope that doesnt mean bad news. im actually welcoming ms and eveything else lol
> 
> *danielle*- i seen that test!!! i would say :bfp: for sure!!! :yay: im sooooo happy for u!!! welcome aboard the baby train!!!
> 
> *bernadette*- aww hun im sorry u think af is on the way :( i really hope u are wrong
> 
> *hope*- hi and welcome to the thread! i agree with trying, if u can hold out on testing do it!!! i also started testing early and it was not fun seeing bfn all the time! we all have our fx'd for u hun!!
> 
> not much going on for me...no symptoms but staying positive about it. last night i was sooo hot i could'nt even sleep!!! had to trade places with dh so i could be closer to the fan! not sure if thats a preggo thing or not......have an appt this coming thursday so hope all goes well.

thank you babe, its doing my head in though with it being so faint, irl its there but cant get it on camera properly. My veins on my :holly: are so prominent (sp) and they are huge and really sore. Heartburn is driving me mad too whenever i eat the heartburn follows. ive heard hot flushes are a symptom hun, so you have got one:happydance: hope all goes well for you thursday. i suppose i best make an appointment too:happydance:

Im not too good and where what states are in the US, but ihope the hurricane isnt in your path babe, if it is please stay safe. What time is it where you are? its 14.30pm here, i live in wales in the UK


----------



## tryin4baby

Hope85 said:


> Well i will be 12dpo tomorrow, so by wednesday i will be 14. Just have to hold out now, got to keep my self busy.
> Thank you for the warm welcomes and baby dust...

I would start testing from tomorrow but hold out until weds if you can hun. Time does go slow doesnt it


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> Trying - So happy for you babe!!!!! When you do another test I wana see you lines :thumbup: - I know cameras don't always show the lines, very frustrating.
> 
> littlecharli - Not full flow yet, but I think it will become full flow soon, I keep checking.
> 
> Hope - Normally takes a few days after implantation before the HCG will show up in your urine, so give it about 4 days after. Even that might still be a bit early! The TWW is so difficult!!!!!!! Sending baby dust :flower:
> 
> I've got some bright red spotting now, so I think it will come on proper later today. My partner has been amazing with me today, I can tell he is feeling just as crappy as me. So heart-broken, considering the test I did, it was a clear positive. Must had been a really convincing evap line......Had a good cry earier, but I am used to the disapointment. I've had years of it. Just going to pick my self back up, we are having a drink and a takeaway tonight :winkwink:
> 
> My AF in September is just after my partners 25th B'day, so I would love to give him that as a prezzie. I never thought it would take this long or be this hard as such a young age, we begun to try when we were 22.
> 
> Sorry go on a bit, just feeling a bit down :cry:
> 
> I shall be keeping up-todate with how your pregnancy is going! Keep you fingers cross I can join the Bump-Club next month :thumbup: I'm going to keep optimistic!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower:


i just want to give you a massive hug right now:hugs: I really dont know what to say except im really sorry babe. I cant imagine how hard it is for you especially after those lines you had:cry: im sending you all the :dust: in the world for next month, and i will be here for you. You go on as much as you want to babe. Have you been to see the dr after trying for so long? there is always a space fr you in the baby club with your name on it:hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

Thank you so much!!! I'm so happy for you. When you can get a picture I wana see it :-D xxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats trying4baby!!
and so sorry bernadette :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bernadette - I hope it's not af maybe it's just spotting, will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Danielle - congratulations


----------



## tryin4baby

Thanks all, will test again in morning, dont know if the line will get any darker now, but hope so


----------



## Curlyq111

Ahh, AF showed early. Guess I'll be back here in a few weeks. :) I guess that being my very first time trying, I'm not too frustrated yet..!


----------



## tryin4baby

sorry AF showed up hun, sending you lots of :dust: for next month


----------



## Bernadette87

Curlyq111 - That's a shame, got my FX for you, GL for next month xxxx

I think AF is trying to torture me, I have not had any cramps yet and the bleeding is so slight, it is less than when I Oved. There is defo a flow, because I can see it when I wipe, it is bright red, but there is hardly any staining on my liner. (sorry if TMI!)
Very frustrating, my partner is convinced I'm PG....Going to see where the next few days take me!

Any thoughts ladies???


----------



## tryin4baby

i really think your pregnant hun, especially after that test you did the other day.. 
it could just be normal light bleeding that some people have in early pregnancy. good luck hun, fingers are crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> i really think your pregnant hun, especially after that test you did the other day..
> it could just be normal light bleeding that some people have in early pregnancy. good luck hun, fingers are crossed for you :dust:

I'm very frustrated! I wish I knew one way or another. I have ran out of ICs and I don't want to use one of the expensive tests just incase it is AF coming. Shall see how the bleeding progresses. Going to see my Doc this week anyway, so I shall ask him about it :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck hun, FX'ed!!! xx


----------



## tryin4baby

ok so heres tonights test...wish i could send one to you bernadette so that you could see whats happening :hug:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 51


----------



## tryin4baby

right im off the computer now so chat tomorrow ladies, :hug: all round...will prob check on here on my phone but cant post as its to slow xx


----------



## Hope85

tryin4baby said:


> Hope85 said:
> 
> 
> Well i will be 12dpo tomorrow, so by wednesday i will be 14. Just have to hold out now, got to keep my self busy.
> Thank you for the warm welcomes and baby dust...
> 
> I would start testing from tomorrow but hold out until weds if you can hun. Time does go slow doesnt itClick to expand...

OMG!! i was wide awake at 5:30 this morning, couldnt get back to sleep as i took my temp and it was still up, then i just got thinking, so i took a test and i got a BFP.. i thought the test was faulty so i did another and i got the same results. i will be buying some first response tests today and testing again tomorrow morning. thanks for the baby dust, it must have helped. Please pray for a sticky bean this time... xxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Hope85 - Congratulations! That's fantastic news, post the pics if you can so we can all have a peek :haha:


----------



## Hope85

Here is my BFP... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Bernadette87

OMG WOW they are really good lines!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations xxxx

:flower: :happydance: :thumbup: :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## Hope85

Bernadette87 said:


> OMG WOW they are really good lines!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations xxxx
> 
> :flower: :happydance: :thumbup: :kiss: :cloud9:

Thankyou Bernadette, how many dpo are you? i had slight bleeding at 10dpo and 11dpo. :dust:


----------



## littlecharli

Woo hoo another BFP!!! CONGRATS HOPE!! Those are great lines!!!! 

Curly... sorry u are out.. I wish you all the very best for next month xxx

Bernadette.. with my son, I bled and I bled dark brown and red for 6 weeks and I was still pregnant.. Please stay posi and let me know what the dr says.. is it still the same kinda bleeding and are you having any tummy pains? FX for you hun xxx 

Babykiser - darl everyone is diff, my bestie with her first 2 was on cloud nine the whole way through.. no symptoms at all!! Lucky woman! hehe... she is preggo with her third and is copping it all! hehe. Me, i have pretty much always had the morning sickness. 

Danielle my darling that line is as clear as day and I am sooooo excited for you!! When are you going to take that Frer? Is your AF due tomorrow? BUMP BUDDY!!!!! Woo hoo xx

As for me I went to the Dr this morning and had my bloods done! Sooo excited.. not excited in the fact that my 2 yr old daughter loved watching it all! I get my results back in 2 days and I cant wait.. just to confirm it all. :) 

As for symptoms.. still feeling ms.. pretty much all day now esp when I wake up and still having a lot of cramps... worries me a little but I know its suppose to be fine. Boobies are a little bigger but not really painful.

Cant wait to hear where everyone is at xx


----------



## tryin4baby

Hope85 said:


> Here is my BFP... :thumbup:

fab lines hun:happydance:
h&h 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

morning all, hope everyone is doing ok?

bernadette...how you feeling today, has the bleeding stopped?

brandy...lucky you not having symptoms, you can have some of mine if you want :haha: my bbs are so heavy and sore, which is really funny for me cos ive not got much anyway lol.

Lisa...sorry you got the ms...im ok so far, am hoping it stays away...cant wait to hear your blood results, we dont get blood taken here until we go for the 12week scan, just a routine check up at the doctors with the midwife at 8 weeks.

i will do a test in a bit am hoping the lines are darker today, will take my FR on weds when af doesnt show up hopefully, would still really like dark lines.


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle I will wait patiently for another test! hhehe.... 

where are the other girls? Hope you are all ok.. 

I am having some really bad cramps and im worried... I hope I dont bleed!


----------



## tryin4baby

not sure where everyone else is babe?
im sure ive read the cramps are normal, something to do with a stretching utreus? sending you hugs hope they stop soon, will keep everything crossed for you babe that all is ok, am sure it will be.
will post my test as soon as i do it...off for a shower so back soon xx


----------



## littlecharli

where are you??? hehehehe


----------



## Bernadette87

Hello ladies, hope you are all well :thumbup:
I'm still a bit confused, I'm sure this could be AF as it came at about the right time (15 DPO) but it is not heavy, there are a few tiny clots in it. 

Last night I had no cramping, I normally get loads; today I had a few painless twinges. My CP is still very high and soft and (TMI I know sorry) I still have loads of CM which is very stretchy (I'm confused :haha:) the CM and Bld seems to be very watery.

Normally AF begins with very sharp painful cramping, which affects my legs, (my partner laughs at when when I walk all bend over!!!!) And normally very heavy. I'm going to see how today progresses, if the flow increases then I will deffo know I'm out, But ATM it is less than when I Ovulate.

Hope85 - congratulations again, I was 14DPO when it started, so its about the right time for AF, but we shall see
littlecharli - I hope you begin to feel better :hugs:
Danielle - Are you going to test today???? I love seeing them two lines :happydance:
Curly - If I'm out we can buddy up for next month :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette...i really think you should test, ive got a feeling its just breakthrough bleeding which is quite common ive heard...do you normally have bad cramps with af? and the cm sounds promising, im really wanting you to test babe, but i dont want to make you test if you dont want to :hug:

yep did another test and i put it in my thread in the preg test bit :) lines are getting darker


----------



## tryin4baby

....
 



Attached Files:







new test.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Bernadette87

Been stalking your test page, yeah I can see your lines getting darker LOVE IT!!!! I'm in two minds about testing at least I would know for sure, ATM I'm counting it as AF and I shall see my doc this week, he knows my situation so I'm sure he will be able to give me same answers. 

just checked my CP and it is now even higher than last night, I can't even reach it :shrug: and only a bit of bld, still enough for me to wear a liner though. You ladies have been fantastic I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't rant on here!!!!!!!!!!

All my friends say "It'll happen, just relax" So I've given up talking to them about it. Haven't even showed them my test. I love my friends soooo much, but unless your in this situation it must be hard to understand. 

So i just want to say THANKS LADIES!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## Babykiser

*curly*- sorry hun :hugs:

*hope and danielle*- congrats on those wonderful :bfp: :yippie:

*lisa*- yes im sure u are right, i just need to appreciate having no symptoms. are u still cramping?? hope all is well.

*bernadette*- im with danielle...i also think u should test! has af ever not came on as strong like it usually does?

as for me...sorry i was a tad bit MIA yesterday, i had a bad day. im so happy and grateful to be pregnant, but its so hard for me to not think about things that could go wrong :( and in the back of my mind i know i am not 100% connected to my little bean because im afraid to lose him/her. i know it sounds horrible, but its how i feel. i told dh that i didnt think things were going to go well and he got really angry that i said that! he yelled at me and said that i was crazy for saying that and then we didnt talk for the rest of the day. i want this baby sooo bad and i want all to be ok, but i know i need to be positive.....its just really hard. sorry for the rant girls..thanks for listening :)


----------



## tryin4baby

you are more then welcome babe thats what we are here for, really does not sound like af to me...do you think you will wait until you see the doctor before you test? High cp is a good sign too, surely if it was af it would be low? ive really got a good feeling you know, ive just looked at your test again and it just seems so posiive xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> *curly*- sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> *hope and danielle*- congrats on those wonderful :bfp: :yippie:
> 
> *lisa*- yes im sure u are right, i just need to appreciate having no symptoms. are u still cramping?? hope all is well.
> 
> *bernadette*- im with danielle...i also think u should test! has af ever not came on as strong like it usually does?
> 
> as for me...sorry i was a tad bit MIA yesterday, i had a bad day. im so happy and grateful to be pregnant, but its so hard for me to not think about things that could go wrong :( and in the back of my mind i know i am not 100% connected to my little bean because im afraid to lose him/her. i know it sounds horrible, but its how i feel. i told dh that i didnt think things were going to go well and he got really angry that i said that! he yelled at me and said that i was crazy for saying that and then we didnt talk for the rest of the day. i want this baby sooo bad and i want all to be ok, but i know i need to be positive.....its just really hard. sorry for the rant girls..thanks for listening :)

Thanks babe

you rant away, i cant imagine how it would feel to have a mc, but as it happened to you before of course you are going to be worried until you get your scan and see everything is ok, i know its easier said then done but try not to stress to much babe, :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

Babykiser - awwwwwwwwww hunny. I supose it must be hard, after wanting something for so long, it is only natural to be scared about what could happen. Have you seen you doc yet? Perhaps when you get your scan booked etc. you might feel a bit more settled. Remember, now you are PG your body and all your hormones are changing so quickly, it is natural to be scared. It just shows you love your Bean already :flower: Sending my love to you :flower: xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Babykiser, I just read that you have no symptoms? Is that right? The reason I ask is that my chart has gone triphasic which it has never done, but I have no symptoms apart from fatigue and backache! I am only 9DPO, :af: due in 4 days x


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> you are more then welcome babe thats what we are here for, really does not sound like af to me...do you think you will wait until you see the doctor before you test? High cp is a good sign too, surely if it was af it would be low? ive really got a good feeling you know, ive just looked at your test again and it just seems so posiive xxxx

I keep looking at my pics (the test is discoloured now so I had to throw it away!), I can def see a pink line!!!! My partner can too, ARGH driven me mad :haha: Yeah I'm going to wait untill I see my doc before I test again. I'm thinking a test might not work with blood. Even if this is AF I'm defo going to make sure I get my babybump BFP next month so I can join the rest of you :thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

*cd*- thats right...none at all! ive had fatigue and small backaches too, but none of the more serious stuff, ie ms, sore bb, cramps......

*danielle&bernadette* - thanks for the support girls! being on this site does help me alot! and my dr appt is for this thursday(my bday:)) so im hoping for good news, dont think i will get a scan though as i will only be 5 weeks.


----------



## tryin4baby

well good luck hun, be good if you get your :bfp: this month but if not we will wait for you :D x


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats hope.

hope everyone is doing well.

I am getting super anxious.
9dpo now.


----------



## tryin4baby

9babiesgone said:


> congrats hope.
> 
> hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am getting super anxious.
> 9dpo now.

when will you test hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

wednesday and thursday.

which is 11 dpo and 12 dpo


----------



## Bernadette87

9babiesgone said:


> wednesday and thursday.
> 
> which is 11 dpo and 12 dpo

OOOO not long now! FX for you hun xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I really need this to be it.


----------



## tryin4baby

im keeping everything crossed for you.

bernadette...how you feeling this afternoon?


----------



## Bernadette87

9babiesgone - I really hope this is your time, I can understand your frustrations!!!! :flower: Hold in there only a few more days to go, we are all looking forward to what happens :happydance:
danielle - I'm feeling ok, popped to sainsburys, was going to buy a test, but didn't want to pay £4 just to confirm AF was here! 

Still got some light bleeding, no cramps, feel like I'm wasting liners as there is hardly anything on them. I think it looks like more because it has the consistence of water, been looking on google, it could be breakthrough bleeding (like you said) or I may not have OVed this month. I WISH I HAD SOME ICs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 

How are you all feeling this afternoon????????

:kiss:


----------



## tryin4baby

I have got a feeling that its breakthrough bleeding dont know why but i do, i just feel that your pregnant especially after those lines you got...if i could send you my last IC i would babe. i really hope you get good news when you got to the doctors, i shall be keeping everything crossed for you :hug:
I bought some tesco tests earlier, will do one later and one in the morning, hopefully will show lines.
Im feeling ok, a bit tired, and very sore bbs, also my hips are much wider.


----------



## Bernadette87

When I eventually get my BFP I will be testing everyday to see them lines getting stronger!!!!! But for now I'm doing pretty good holding off! make sure you get plenty of rest, remember now you are PG its ok to nap during the day :happydance: When you POAS again post them so we can all see!!! xxxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

thanks babe and will deff post the pictures. you have amazing willpower not testing xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

bernadette I am praying that this is just ib bleeding. and you are pregnant.

fxed for all of us.

and congrats trying4baby I dont know if I said that already. LOL


----------



## tryin4baby

thank you hun x


----------



## tryin4baby

tesco tests.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0155.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 22









new tesco.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 22









new tesco2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bernadette87

Love your lines

So happy for you babe


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow I can really see those lines


----------



## tryin4baby

thank you for all the support ladies, you have been a massive help and im always here for ALL of you. xx

forgot to say yesterday that when i got that definate positive on my Ic iit was my parents anniversary :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Just popping in to say i shall be off to bed soon...

bernadette...i shall be thinking of you tonight and be on here tomorrow...i really want this for you babe.

Lisa...hope the ms is not to bad for you

brandy...hope your feeling ok :hug:

9babiesgone...how many days left until testing? any more symptoms?

hope...how you feeling?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

well backache, boobs sore, dizziness, lots of cm, and very wet down there all the time. cramping on an doff lightly.

I guess pretty much the same as I have been having.


----------



## tryin4baby

9babiesgone said:


> well backache, boobs sore, dizziness, lots of cm, and very wet down there all the time. cramping on an doff lightly.
> 
> I guess pretty much the same as I have been having.

sounding good hun :happydance:

you will soon be able to test.

right thats me off for the night unless i pop on on my phone...night all :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

Night Night xxxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Morning ladies!!!

Danielle - MASSIVE CONGRATS!!! woo hoo... sooo happy babe those lines are great!!!!!! So happy to be your bump buddy xx

Bernadette - Babe if you are wasting panty liners I dont think thats ur AF! Im praying for you hun... are you going to test before Dr? All the very best !!

9babies - not too long now! Come on days hurry up! lol 

Babykiser - darl, I cant imagine how you must be feeling. I can just say that I do feel a little the same like this baby isnt going to stick. Last night I had some really bad cramping and I kept running to the loo like I expected to see blood. Today I woke up soooo happy I just feel elated to be pregnant and still in shock that I am. Thinking of you hun.. hope you feel better soon xx

To everyone else I hope you are all well... xxx 

Today.. as I mentioned just feeling happy! Still cramping though... I read that at this stage the uterus is growing at a rapid rate so it must be from that! FX crossed. Cant wait for Dr on Thurs to see how my bloods are! I just wanna call them but I cant lol. Im still shocked that I got a BFP at 7dpo and everyone is scaring me with the thought of twins! lol... 

Cant wait to read your posts xx


----------



## littlecharli

Lordy I was craving a coke.. bad I know... got one and omg its tastes like crap! Dont even taste like coke... ewwwwww :)


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli - Its great to hear that your bean has taken over :haha: Has it sunk in yet????
It is really unusual that you got your BFP at 7dpo!!!! Thursday seems such a long way off to wait, I'm looking forward to see what they have to say, perhaps it is twins!!!!!! Have you told anyone yet, or are you going to wait until 12weeks? 

I woke up this morning to find the bleeding had begun again, so I decided not to test, I really think this classes me as out :nope: I'm guessing that this just an unusual period, but that's not a problem once it stops I can begin BDing again. Going to see my doctor to see what the next step will be, I'm keeping optimistic:thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

Morning all

bernadette...im so sorry the bleeding has started again:hugs: am still hoping that its breakthrough bleeding though...whens your doctors appointment?

lisa...im glad your feeling happy today, that bean is deff a sticky, and you did get an early bfp so maybe you are having :baby::baby::haha:

Brandy...how you feeling today?

9babiesgone...hows the symptoms today? how long until you test?

Hope...where ya gone lol


----------



## andersondyson

Hello ladies......wow Ive finally got to the end of the thread after reading for about an hour.....I have really enjoyed the journey!!

Massive congrats to those of you with BFP, you must be so happy!

I think Im around 5dpo but Im having some pretty strong symptoms....boobs are so so sore and Im feeling really sick ATM.

Iv also had backache, runny nose, sneezing and some blood in my nose (TMI sorry)

Im wondering if I maybe OVd earlier than what I had thought! 

I had really bad cramping last thurs and assumed it was Ov but now Im messing with my own head and wondering if it was implantation.......

Ive been PG twice before and thats the only time my boobs hurt so much and I felt so sick! (had severe morning sickness both times :-(

Im going to POAS even though I know its going to be a BFN!!!!

I will let you know results later xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

:hi: and welcome

those sound like really good symptoms, especially the nose bleeds, as for the bbs that was my main symptom, they are hurting so much, cant wait for when the hormones settle down so i can walk up and down stairs without the pain, but im willing to take whatever is thrown at me for me and my little nemo :)
ive had the runny nose too and sneezing, ive got more hipache rather then backache. i shall be waiting for your results and hoping its a :bfp: my symptoms started at 3dpo xxx


----------



## andersondyson

tryin4baby said:


> :hi: and welcome
> 
> those sound like really good symptoms, especially the nose bleeds, as for the bbs that was my main symptom, they are hurting so much, cant wait for when the hormones settle down so i can walk up and down stairs without the pain, but im willing to take whatever is thrown at me for me and my little nemo :)
> ive had the runny nose too and sneezing, ive got more hipache rather then backache. i shall be waiting for your results and hoping its a :bfp: my symptoms started at 3dpo xxx


It was reading your journey that gave me so much hope as I noticed that the symptoms were similar from similar DPO. :thumbup:

I took a opk and a hpt......stupid I know but i know u understand lol.....as expected BFN hahaha but not too worries as I know its way too soon. 

Im just soooooo impatient as I have actually got symptoms.....last month I didnt get anything so wasnt too bothered when af arrived.....if she comes this month I will be devistated :cry: coz we have to take a couple months break after this cycle :nope:

FXed and I will kepp u updated :flower:


----------



## littlecharli

Welcome Andersondyson!! :flower: Good luck with your testing hun cant wait to hear about the results! Im a POAS addict and love looking at ladies sticks! omg that sounds soooooo stalkerish! lol. 

Bernadette Im sorry that you have started bleeding again, is it heavier? If its light it still could be breakthrough bleeding, is it red? It sorta hasnt sunk in yet, however in zumba tonight I couldnt hold my belly in and caught myself in the mirror sometimes and thought.. crapolas im preggo! lol. 

Danielle I have hip pain too.. I hope you dont get MS either hun! And I love that you called your little bean nemo sooo cute!!! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone I hope all is well with you all xx 

I went to zumba tonight and did alright.. didnt go as hard as I normally do but I love it and hope I wont have to give it up. I was actually feeling a little down tonight (long story) so Im hoping that I stay strong and happy in mind. 
Might call dr to see if blood results are in tomorrow morning x


----------



## Jools2

Wow - like you andersondyson i too have been reading over an hour but enjoyed the journey as you say!

Congratulations and hugs to all, for the good news and the bad - i'm about 5/6 dpo and desperate to poas! I posted on another thread earlier - no 'real' definate symptoms but had achy pains like barely noticeable af pains for last couple of days - ov pains last thurs so trying to hold out until the weekend - should have the cheapie test sticks in post today and would you believe i kept my fmu in a tub to test!! what am i like - i know its def going to be bfn but i'm so impatient and ordered 20 sticks so i can test everyday until af due (13th sept - 34 day cycle)

This thread is great at keeping positive so hopefully they'll be a few more bfps this month - hugs to all!! (not sure how to do the fancy pictures!!)


----------



## littlecharli

Jools2 said:


> Wow - like you andersondyson i too have been reading over an hour but enjoyed the journey as you say!
> 
> Congratulations and hugs to all, for the good news and the bad - i'm about 5/6 dpo and desperate to poas! I posted on another thread earlier - no 'real' definate symptoms but had achy pains like barely noticeable af pains for last couple of days - ov pains last thurs so trying to hold out until the weekend - should have the cheapie test sticks in post today and would you believe i kept my fmu in a tub to test!! what am i like - i know its def going to be bfn but i'm so impatient and ordered 20 sticks so i can test everyday until af due (13th sept - 34 day cycle)
> 
> This thread is great at keeping positive so hopefully they'll be a few more bfps this month - hugs to all!! (not sure how to do the fancy pictures!!)

Welcome darl!! :flower: Oohhh another POAS addict I love it! hehe... Hope you get ur tests soon are you going to test as soon as they come? All the best hun!


----------



## tryin4baby

andersondyson said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> :hi: and welcome
> 
> those sound like really good symptoms, especially the nose bleeds, as for the bbs that was my main symptom, they are hurting so much, cant wait for when the hormones settle down so i can walk up and down stairs without the pain, but im willing to take whatever is thrown at me for me and my little nemo :)
> ive had the runny nose too and sneezing, ive got more hipache rather then backache. i shall be waiting for your results and hoping its a :bfp: my symptoms started at 3dpo xxx
> 
> 
> It was reading your journey that gave me so much hope as I noticed that the symptoms were similar from similar DPO. :thumbup:
> 
> I took a opk and a hpt......stupid I know but i know u understand lol.....as expected BFN hahaha but not too worries as I know its way too soon.
> 
> Im just soooooo impatient as I have actually got symptoms.....last month I didnt get anything so wasnt too bothered when af arrived.....if she comes this month I will be devistated :cry: coz we have to take a couple months break after this cycle :nope:
> 
> FXed and I will kepp u updated :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry it was a BFN hun, but at 5dpo its still very early and i wouldnt think you have implanted yet or maybe you could be implanting now...the symptoms your having this early on could be caused by higher progesteron which you get if the egg has been fertilised, so still plenty of time left for you hun, try not to get too downhearted about the BFN though i know how you feel....i didnt get a proper line until 12dpo
:dust: to you and i will be looking forward to your updates:hugs:


----------



## Jools2

I know it'll be bfn if i poas today - should really wait until the weekend but not sure i have the willpower! and i did keep my fmu today!! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

littlecharli said:


> Welcome Andersondyson!! :flower: Good luck with your testing hun cant wait to hear about the results! Im a POAS addict and love looking at ladies sticks! omg that sounds soooooo stalkerish! lol.
> 
> Bernadette Im sorry that you have started bleeding again, is it heavier? If its light it still could be breakthrough bleeding, is it red? It sorta hasnt sunk in yet, however in zumba tonight I couldnt hold my belly in and caught myself in the mirror sometimes and thought.. crapolas im preggo! lol.
> 
> Danielle I have hip pain too.. I hope you dont get MS either hun! And I love that you called your little bean nemo sooo cute!!!
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone I hope all is well with you all xx
> 
> I went to zumba tonight and did alright.. didnt go as hard as I normally do but I love it and hope I wont have to give it up. I was actually feeling a little down tonight (long story) so Im hoping that I stay strong and happy in mind.
> Might call dr to see if blood results are in tomorrow morning x

Lisa..sorry your feeling down babe:hugs: i expect its due to all those hormones flaoting about...i hope you can keep up the xzumba too as it sounds like you really enjoy it. Good luck with your results babe am sure all will be fine.

My hips look so wide now, probs cos its my first time so everything is going look so different to me lol. Ive actually got a little belly which i never get as im super skinny and only a size 6 so going up in sizes will be a good thing:thumbup:

My Mum has named my bean Nemo, its her fav film so she thinks of it has the little fish in the egg at start of the film :haha:

Bernadette...how you feeling this afternoon? :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Jools2 said:


> Wow - like you andersondyson i too have been reading over an hour but enjoyed the journey as you say!
> 
> Congratulations and hugs to all, for the good news and the bad - i'm about 5/6 dpo and desperate to poas! I posted on another thread earlier - no 'real' definate symptoms but had achy pains like barely noticeable af pains for last couple of days - ov pains last thurs so trying to hold out until the weekend - should have the cheapie test sticks in post today and would you believe i kept my fmu in a tub to test!! what am i like - i know its def going to be bfn but i'm so impatient and ordered 20 sticks so i can test everyday until af due (13th sept - 34 day cycle)
> 
> This thread is great at keeping positive so hopefully they'll be a few more bfps this month - hugs to all!! (not sure how to do the fancy pictures!!)

Hi and welcome hun
will be looking forward to reading your poas posts :) hope you get your :bfp: this month.

its amazing how far we have all come in this thread since Lisa (littlcharli) made the first post on 14th august. so much has happened in 2 weeks, and we still have a long journey ahead of us but i know it will all be worth it :)


----------



## Bernadette87

Welcome andersondyson & Jools2!!! I'm glad you've enjoyed reading about us :haha:
andersondyson - sorry you got your BFN, but it is still early days yet, its not over until AF appears!!!

Jools2 - Not long to go until you can POAS GL :kiss: but there is no harm in testing early :haha:

littlecharli - :happydance: Glad you enjoyed zumba, I don't see why you should have to stop, as long as you don't over do it! Check with doc when you see him.

Trying - Nemo its sooooooooo cute!!!!! LOVE IT xxxxxx. How are you feeling?

No the bleeding is not heavier, its just still hanging about, its not fair :brat: feel really heavy in my pelvic area, keep checking to see how the bleeding is, but it is nothing like my normal AF. Perhaps I didn't OV this month? Just got back from the shop, brought some cheapies so I shall hold my pee and POAS later! That way we shall know for sure. Either way it comes out I shall be happy that the wondering is over.


----------



## tryin4baby

bernadette....i think your doing the right thing by poas later, it must be so hard not knowing whats going on, i shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you, it certainly doesnt sound like normal af babe. Shall be waiting for your result later :hug:


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette I have my fx for you hun!! I hope that you get some answers as to whats happening too xx 

Danielle - u are tiny!! I was a size 6 before my son... now a 10 and feel so out of shape! lol. We must share belly pics soon lol. You mum is soo cute and I love the name xx 

Jools not long to go till you can POAS again I know its hard not too!! 

Omg I put this up 2 weeks ago.. wow.. time flies! hehe... still shocked at how long the thread is going xx 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Babykiser

hello everybody :hi:

once again i have been hiding in the shadows, but i want to come out :)

*lisa*- ohhh my dr appt is on the same days as yours! i havent got any blood work done yet, they will do it at my appt. but im sure all is well with your little one.

*9*- how many dpo are u today??? are u going to be testing soon???? im excited!

*danielle* - have u scheduled your first appt yet? and how have u been feeling?

*bernadette* - sorry about the bleeding :hugs: still no regular af though right?

*anderson* - hello and welcome!! your symptoms sound very promising and dont worry about that bfn(boo) you are still very early. but who am i to talk i started poas at like 4dpo hehe!! so i had plenty of bfns!!!

*jools*- hi there! you are also still early, but i wouldnt worry about the no symptoms thing....im almost 5 weeks and i have no symptoms at all!!!! please keep us update when u test :)

and as for lil ol me.......im doing better today, trying my best to keep a positive attitude! i will admit that for the last two nights i have read a kiddie book aloud to my little baby...lol yes i know he/she doesnt even have ears yet, but it makes me happy :) i did take an ic yesterday and the line was very light....and today my temp was lower than 98!! im trying to keep in mind that i took the ic with very diluted pee and i havent took my temp in about a week, and the room was colder. not sure if any of those things have any effect, but im going to go with it. cant wait till thursday so i can finally get some answers!

glad to see everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Yes we shall deff have to share bump pics :) time flies doesnt it.
i will have to make an appointment at the doctors soon, but am waiting until maybe thirsday before i do just to make sure the :witch: stays away, then will have my first midwife appointment in about 4 weeks :) 

hope the ms isnt too bad for you now Lisa...im hoping i follow my mum who didnt have any sickness with the 3 of us xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Babykiser said:


> hello everybody :hi:
> 
> once again i have been hiding in the shadows, but i want to come out :)
> 
> *lisa*- ohhh my dr appt is on the same days as yours! i havent got any blood work done yet, they will do it at my appt. but im sure all is well with your little one.
> 
> *9*- how many dpo are u today??? are u going to be testing soon???? im excited!
> 
> *danielle* - have u scheduled your first appt yet? and how have u been feeling?
> 
> *bernadette* - sorry about the bleeding :hugs: still no regular af though right?
> 
> *anderson* - hello and welcome!! your symptoms sound very promising and dont worry about that bfn(boo) you are still very early. but who am i to talk i started poas at like 4dpo hehe!! so i had plenty of bfns!!!
> 
> *jools*- hi there! you are also still early, but i wouldnt worry about the no symptoms thing....im almost 5 weeks and i have no symptoms at all!!!! please keep us update when u test :)
> 
> and as for lil ol me.......im doing better today, trying my best to keep a positive attitude! i will admit that for the last two nights i have read a kiddie book aloud to my little baby...lol yes i know he/she doesnt even have ears yet, but it makes me happy :) i did take an ic yesterday and the line was very light....and today my temp was lower than 98!! im trying to keep in mind that i took the ic with very diluted pee and i havent took my temp in about a week, and the room was colder. not sure if any of those things have any effect, but im going to go with it. cant wait till thursday so i can finally get some answers!
> 
> glad to see everyone is doing ok!!

hey babe, ic's are terrible, i got better lines on a less sensitive test yesterday then my ics so i wouldnt go by what they tell you...i expect the room ebing colder would make a difference to your temp too babe. glad your feeling more positive too :hugs:

going to wait until AF is late which i think she would be showing her face normally around the 1st, so as soon as i know she has deff packed her bags and moved out for 9 months then i will be phoning the doctor:happydance: Im feeling ok, just very sore bbs and hips, i suppose with me being so small i have a lot of stretching to do...call me strecharmstrong:haha::haha:


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser said:


> hello everybody :hi:
> 
> once again i have been hiding in the shadows, but i want to come out :)
> 
> *lisa*- ohhh my dr appt is on the same days as yours! i havent got any blood work done yet, they will do it at my appt. but im sure all is well with your little one.
> 
> *9*- how many dpo are u today??? are u going to be testing soon???? im excited!
> 
> *danielle* - have u scheduled your first appt yet? and how have u been feeling?
> 
> *bernadette* - sorry about the bleeding :hugs: still no regular af though right?
> 
> *anderson* - hello and welcome!! your symptoms sound very promising and dont worry about that bfn(boo) you are still very early. but who am i to talk i started poas at like 4dpo hehe!! so i had plenty of bfns!!!
> 
> *jools*- hi there! you are also still early, but i wouldnt worry about the no symptoms thing....im almost 5 weeks and i have no symptoms at all!!!! please keep us update when u test :)
> 
> and as for lil ol me.......im doing better today, trying my best to keep a positive attitude! i will admit that for the last two nights i have read a kiddie book aloud to my little baby...lol yes i know he/she doesnt even have ears yet, but it makes me happy :) i did take an ic yesterday and the line was very light....and today my temp was lower than 98!! im trying to keep in mind that i took the ic with very diluted pee and i havent took my temp in about a week, and the room was colder. not sure if any of those things have any effect, but im going to go with it. cant wait till thursday so i can finally get some answers!
> 
> glad to see everyone is doing ok!!

Hey darl welcome back! Glad to hear you are being more possi. Those IC's are terrible.. I had up and down results on those all the time! hehe same time dr's appt cool! Do you have to wait a couple of days for results too? Hope you get ur answers hun! xx all the best :flower:


----------



## Babykiser

lol at strecharmstrong!!!! and yea im sure u are right! and omg i should be the main person saying ic's are horrible..hehe! i have had problems with them since day one!

and yes im feeling better thanks to u ladies on here!!!! :hugs:


----------



## littlecharli

Just wanna say goodnight to you all... its nearly 11pm here and Im tired xx hugs to you all xx


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa*- yes i believe i have to wait a few days to get results, but last time i was pg they never told me the results....i think i will call and ask for them this time around.

goodnight hun! lol its so weird just getting up on this side of the world! only 8:48am


----------



## coshea

Hey girls!!! I am back from my week away. SOOOOO the witch came. BOO! But you know what it is OK considering it was the AF after I m/c and she was super duper heavy. Probably meant to be that I didn't get knocked up.

So now I wait.....BORRRRRRING!\

BUT congrats to BABYKISER AND TRYING!!!!!! I didn't read all the message because there were pages and pages of them. Bernedette me and you will try together for a June baby :)

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

Babykiser - let us know how you appointment goes! Some people go through the whole pregnancy with no symptoms, so try not to worry too much 

coshea - AF is no good!!!! Yes, a June baby sounds fantastic, BBQ birthdays!!!!!!! I hate all this waiting, feels like a lifetime! When do you expect to OV in about a week or so?? 

It is so weird, we have some going to bed, some just getting up, and here in England it is mid-day!!!!!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

lisa good night hun. 
aw sorry the :witch: came. next month will be a better month for you, we will wait for you :D x


----------



## cdj1

10DPO and BFN and now even my PMT has gone..apart from the crankiness :lol:
My chart is still triphasic! Grrrr I know I am not pregnant!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

never say never hun, still plenty of time for that :bfp:

Bernadette...what time will you be testing babe?


----------



## tryin4baby

well heres my fr from today its a 50miu test so my hcg must be quite good :)

Please be a sticky little nemo :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0157.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow trying. amazing lines!!


sorry coshea for the :witch: :dust: for next cycle


cd dont give up 10dpo is still early.


----------



## Bernadette87

argh, I'm frustrated, I looked at my test. No line, so I thought thats ok. No probelm. But on a closer look, I saw a line, called my partner and he said "I can see that".....the only problem is I think it is in the wrong place, it is on the test strip and it can be seen on the side, just like the control line. But it is soooooo far away from the control line. WTF :dohh: 

I had to lift the top layer off just so I could take a pic of it because it was not showing up......what do you think girls?
 



Attached Files:







WTF.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 35


----------



## tryin4baby

going to have a look for you now. are you on about the line you can see right at the end?


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> going to have a look for you now. are you on about the line you can see right at the end?

Yup, it is still on the white tesing strip, it just a loooong way from the control :huh:


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> going to have a look for you now. are you on about the line you can see right at the end?
> 
> Yup, it is still on the white tesing strip, it just a loooong way from the control :huh:Click to expand...

well if it is a line babe thats a :bfp: can you ask in the preg test bit? can you do another? and if the same line pops up i would say its meant to be there:hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

heres the invert babe
 



Attached Files:







WTF2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tryin4baby

I dont think a line that dark would show unless its a positive babe xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry I dont see a line but it probably bc my eyesight sucks. I hope someoen else can figure it out for you.


----------



## tryin4baby

your on about this line right?
 



Attached Files:







WTF2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 9babiesgone

on 2nd look I can see a very faint line. do you mean at the end?


----------



## Bernadette87

yeah it seems to be in the wrong place, just after the "dip" part of the test......weird


----------



## tryin4baby

whats the name of the test?


----------



## Bernadette87

First VUE, It is one of the cheapies, I didn't want to spend too much for a BFN, but now I wish I had


----------



## tryin4baby

im googling, trying to find someone who has had a positive with one xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

bernadette I am praying this is your :bfp: and it gets darker.


----------



## tryin4baby

well ive just read that they dont give out many evaps so thats a good thing, but for some reason i cannot find any pictures of positive ones, grrrrrrr...i shall keep looking


----------



## tryin4baby

ive found this and it does look like the test strip is close to the dip end
 



Attached Files:







imagesCA989J3Z.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tryin4baby

well its deff pink i know that much babe, im so hoping its a :bfp:


----------



## tryin4baby

can you take another pic babe of the test on a flat surface?


----------



## Flutterbabies

This thread is keeping me in suspense haha...I wanna know if its a BFP????? :D

Good luck babe xxx


----------



## Babykiser

OMG Bernadette!!!!!! im really hoping this is ur :bfp: it is strange that the line would be so far away from the control line, but my theory is if its negative NO line will show up a all!!!! :) my fingers and toes are fx'd for u!!!!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

dropping in to wish bernadette good luck at the doctors in the morning i will check first thing to see how you get on and i shall be sending you all the luck in the world :hug:

Lisa...hope you had a good nights sleep..how you feeling today?

Brandy...how are you?

9babies...hope your test gets darker hun, and whats your name?

sorry if i have missed anyone hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

my name is shana.


thanks so much!


----------



## littlecharli

Hello ladies!!

Hi Shana!! How you feeling today?

Bernadette that is a BFP!!! Looking at what Danielle found on the net it looks like the pos/neg line is way over... are you going to get another test?

Danielle - that pic is sooo beautiful hun! Told you I saw a line! hehehe... how are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing??? 

Im ok. Still just feeling sickly in the morning and cant do my jeans up anymore! Lucky I have kept my belly belts from prev. pregs lol. I seem to have popped out alot! 

Cant wait for updates!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am doing ok, feelnig kinda sickly. 

but good overall


----------



## Babykiser

Hello ladies! 

Shana- did u get a bfp?!!! Congrats Hun!!!!

Well no good news to report here....I had some brown spotting today which turned into a full red flow with cramps!! :cry: so it looks like af came! Maybe I had a chemical??? Not quite sure what happened! I cried lots today, but I'm determined to have a baby so on to next cycle....I'm sad but I want to move on! I have a dr Appt on thursday but not sure if I'm going to keep it or not.

Glad to see everyone is doing well, and I will be stopping by until everyone gets a :bfp: u ladies have been amazing!!!


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Shana- did u get a bfp?!!! Congrats Hun!!!!
> 
> Well no good news to report here....I had some brown spotting today which turned into a full red flow with cramps!! :cry: so it looks like af came! Maybe I had a chemical??? Not quite sure what happened! I cried lots today, but I'm determined to have a baby so on to next cycle....I'm sad but I want to move on! I have a dr Appt on thursday but not sure if I'm going to keep it or not.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well, and I will be stopping by until everyone gets a :bfp: u ladies have been amazing!!!

Oh no.. Im sooooo sorry so very sorry. I hope next month is yours hun xx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry babykiser. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

babykiser - Such sad news :cry: Defo see your doctor, all this TTC business is heartbreaking........lots of love & :hugs:

9babiesgone - just had a look at your pics, I don't know if I see a line, could be too faint to show up on camera or it could be the fact I've just got out of the shower!!!!! I hope you get a darker line next time so we can call see!!!!!!! :thumbup: Congratulations hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxx

littlecharli - Ahhhh so exciting to hear your PG, it is seeming more and more real everyday, soon you will have a proper bump!!!!! :happydance: have you called your doc for the results yet or are you waiting until tomorrow???

As for me well, the bleeding has all but stop now, just pink when I wipe, this last two days of spotting has seemed to last for ever!!!! That heavy feeling on my bladder came back last night, and I'm peeing for England. I have no idea what is going on I'm very confused. I'm off to the Doctors in about an hour, hoping he can shead some light, but I'm worried he will just say "it was a light period"

Hope you are all well lots of love :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Brandy...:cry: im so so so sorry babe, sending you massive hugs and all the :dust: in the world for this cycle.

Lisa...I cant wait to say my jeans dont fit anymore lol, sorry your still getting ms.

Bernadette...Hurry back from the doctors, i so hope its good news.

Shana...Congrats on the BFP:happydance:

Im feeling ok, just hopinh AF stays away now, im so nervous. Going to phone the doctor later to make an appointment, it will seem much more real then :)


----------



## littlecharli

bernadette any news????? I sooo think u are still preggars!

Danielle.. I have put on so much weight! and my gut has popped out.. bloated bad! 

I called the Dr this morn and the results are in! But I have my Appt tomrrow at 1pm so dont know anything till then!! Im soo anxious... 

How are we all today?


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> bernadette any news????? I sooo think u are still preggars!
> 
> Danielle.. I have put on so much weight! and my gut has popped out.. bloated bad!
> 
> I called the Dr this morn and the results are in! But I have my Appt tomrrow at 1pm so dont know anything till then!! Im soo anxious...
> 
> How are we all today?

Ahhh how horrid of them not letting you know over the phone, keeping you in suspense like that! :haha: 
My doc wants me to do a MSU and bring it in the morning, I can call him tomorrow at 5 and he will tell me the results. I said to him, I just want to know one way or the other. He said it is a possibility, but I shouldn't get my hopes up. I'm thinking that maybe this spotting/bleeding might just be a light period. But anyway, he is a really good doctor, been with him for years and he is really great with me :thumbup: once we have it conclusivly either way I have decided to go ahead with further testing to see why I can't get PG. 

I'm feeling very positive today and i'm determined to get PG by the end of the year :happydance:

littlecharli -I can't believe how PG you are feeling! Soon enough you will be having a BabyBump!!!!!!!! Must be fantastic, I'm really looking forward to feeling like that again. Weirdly, the first thing I missed when I lost my PG was the morning sickness! I hated it at the time, but when I stopped feeling sick I cried so much. (sorry if I've put you on the downer!!!)


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette no way are you putting me on a downer :) I expected the MS as I had it with my first 2 for the 1st 3 months! Im sure cause I have had 2 already my belly was going to pop out straight away! lol. 

Darl I hope you get yours answers tomorrow and I wish you all the best. I cant imagine what u must be going through not knowing whats going on. Lets us know how you go, great big hugs to you hun!!


----------



## tryin4baby

bernadette, im keeping everything crossed for you for good news tomorrow, least you will have an answer one way or another, and i so admire your positive attitude. :hug:

Lisa i can see my belly has taken on a round shape, im normally really falt but theres deff something there, and has for my hips i didnt know i had any until the last week :haha:


----------



## Bernadette87

Morning sickness sucks so much!!!! I couldn't keep anything down, I got it before I knew I was PG, I actually thought I had food poisoning or something. It was my friend who suggested a PG test. I thought I was dying, couldn't keep food down, even moving make me sick!!!!!

All PGs are different, so maybe you will skip the sickness this time :happydance: I think your belly knows whats going on cuz of your other pregnancies so is getting ready :haha:

I'm so used to AF coming each month (well 22 - 25 days!!!) with such a vengeance, normally in so much pain and heavy. This month is the complete opposite, just frustrating. Me and Doc had a good chat and now I'm completely relaxed. 

Just out of curiosity, how old are you? I'm 24, from East Anglia (UK) and I work in Healthcare at my local hospital (patient care and carrying out tests like ECGs and bloods etc). I have family out in Aus, in Brisbane and Cairns, I'd love to go one day but my partner doesn't like the thought of the long flight (wimp :haha:) I had an Australian passport when I was a child (obviously the visa has run out now!!) and I* think *I'm still classed as a citizen

Anyway enough of my rambling! Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> bernadette, im keeping everything crossed for you for good news tomorrow, least you will have an answer one way or another, and i so admire your positive attitude. :hug:
> 
> Lisa i can see my belly has taken on a round shape, im normally really falt but theres deff something there, and has for my hips i didnt know i had any until the last week :haha:

Thanks babe! How are you today??? If I didn't stay positive I think I'd go mad. Been doing some mad cleaning today to try and pass the time, getting the house spic and span. :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Bernadette87 said:


> tryin4baby said:
> 
> 
> bernadette, im keeping everything crossed for you for good news tomorrow, least you will have an answer one way or another, and i so admire your positive attitude. :hug:
> 
> Lisa i can see my belly has taken on a round shape, im normally really falt but theres deff something there, and has for my hips i didnt know i had any until the last week :haha:
> 
> Thanks babe! How are you today??? If I didn't stay positive I think I'd go mad. Been doing some mad cleaning today to try and pass the time, getting the house spic and span. :hugs:Click to expand...

i hope time goes quick for you so tomorrow gets here sooner :)
im ok, felt a bit sicky last night, but not too bad, seems to have gone this morning. shall be phoning the doctor soon to make my appointment. xxx


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette Im only half an hour from Brisbane! If you ever come be sure to let me know! :) I am actually from Sydney and have moved up here for hubbys work. My whole life and family are there and its hard being alone up here, I have met wonderful ppl but I miss my family and Bestie to death. 

Im 31 years old and a stay at home mummy, was working up until my daughter was born.

Danielle, I hope you have a wonderfully MS free pregnancy, can you still believe it?? Hehe I cant. I soo cant.


----------



## Jools2

Hi ladies!
Bernadette - fingers xd you'll get the answer we're all hoping for or at least you'll know one way or the other and can refocus - but here's hoping its the BFP!!
Well, i tested this am and surprise surprise a big bfn!! don't know why i put myself through it - i wanted to wait until the weekend but i'm such a poas aholic!!!! I even bought the ov tests to see if there was the faintest line on that - i read somewhere there can be - but obviously not! Oh well - i know i'm still way too early really at only 6dpo!

Hope all you bfps are feeling well - tryin, littlecharli (and anyone else i missed along the way) - sorry i'm soooo bad with names!!!

Hopefully i'll be getting a bfp at the weekend or early next week - wonder if anyone is starting to test then - must have a look??!! Also, my period (if a 34 days cycle same as last month) isn't due until 13th sept then surely the earliest i would get bfp would be around 7th/8th??

Thanks girls - you're such a support!


----------



## Bernadette87

Jools2 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Bernadette - fingers xd you'll get the answer we're all hoping for or at least you'll know one way or the other and can refocus - but here's hoping its the BFP!!
> Well, i tested this am and surprise surprise a big bfn!! don't know why i put myself through it - i wanted to wait until the weekend but i'm such a poas aholic!!!! I even bought the ov tests to see if there was the faintest line on that - i read somewhere there can be - but obviously not! Oh well - i know i'm still way too early really at only 6dpo!
> 
> Hope all you bfps are feeling well - tryin, littlecharli (and anyone else i missed along the way) - sorry i'm soooo bad with names!!!
> 
> Hopefully i'll be getting a bfp at the weekend or early next week - wonder if anyone is starting to test then - must have a look??!! Also, my period (if a 34 days cycle same as last month) isn't due until 13th sept then surely the earliest i would get bfp would be around 7th/8th??
> 
> Thanks girls - you're such a support!

Well they say wait untill you miss your period, but with longer cycles I think it is ok to wait until 14 DPO, but lilcharli and trying did get their BFP really early! I don't always test, sometimes I can hold off and sometimes (if you can believe this) I forget all about it!!!!!!! No harm in testing again at the weekend :hugs: Yeah I have heard of Ov tests showing BFP in pregnancy, but I don't really know because I've never got a positive on them when I test for ovulation. So I gave up on them:dohh:


----------



## tryin4baby

lisa - no i cant believe it!! i always thought i would never get pregnant or it would take me forever to get pregnant but noooo worked so quick!! xx


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle it only took me 3 months and I was struggling with that! lol... 

Just wanna say goodnight ladies... cant wait to catch up tomorrow... cant wait for my test results! :) Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## andersondyson

Hi ladies, I started reading your thread yesterday. Did any one who has got their BFP had implantation bleeding? Im 6dpo and started bleeding this morning.....just wondering....if you had it, what was it like and how long did it last??

Im hopeful coz I read that implantation usually happens around 6dpo.......??

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

Night Lisa sleep tight.
Jools sorry you had a BFN but its still really early, so plenty of time for that :bfp:
bernadette, how you feeling this afternoon? 
Booked my doctors appointment, next monday at 5.10. xx


----------



## tryin4baby

andersondyson said:


> Hi ladies, I started reading your thread yesterday. Did any one who has got their BFP had implantation bleeding? Im 6dpo and started bleeding this morning.....just wondering....if you had it, what was it like and how long did it last??
> 
> Im hopeful coz I read that implantation usually happens around 6dpo.......??
> 
> Thanks ladies xxx

Hi hun
didnt have any bleeding but had pains at 8dpo so guessing thats when i implanted. Bleeding at 6dpo is a good sign hopefully. Ive read its normally brown/pink discharge and light and can last from a few hours to a few days...heres some info i hope you will find useful:hugs:
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/implantation-bleeding.html


----------



## Bernadette87

andersondyson said:


> Hi ladies, I started reading your thread yesterday. Did any one who has got their BFP had implantation bleeding? Im 6dpo and started bleeding this morning.....just wondering....if you had it, what was it like and how long did it last??
> 
> Im hopeful coz I read that implantation usually happens around 6dpo.......??
> 
> Thanks ladies xxx

Implantation in normally mild spotting not lasting very long, the link trying gave you has some good info. After implantation, you start to produce hCG, so its takes a few days to reach a high enough amount to test in your blood and then a few more days after that to produce enough for your urine. So I'd say 4/5 days before you could get a decent result....But then again every single woman and every single pregnancy is different, hormone levels are different in everyone. It has been know for people not to get their BFP until 5 weeks! It is all about your hormone levels and how your body metabolisms :thumbup: hehe sorry for the mini science level


----------



## Babykiser

hi girls!

*lisa*- omg u cant zip your jeans already! wow :) your little baby wants to be shown to the world(bloat or baby) he/she will do it somehow! cute

*danielle*- glad to see everything is coming along well! 

*9*- glad to see u have got on the baby train, hoping to be there again soon!

*bernadette*- oh my cant wait until you get results back from the dr. i am glad you are feeling better though, it nice to have caring doctors!!

*anderson*- sorry i can be of no help, i have no IB after ovulation.


well im still bleeding, like af...like a medium flow just like af when she comes. i am still going to see my dr tomorrow and she what she can tell about what happened. im feeling better today, did lots of crying yesterday but im ready to start over. i dont think my pregnancy is viable(hope i used the right word lol) but hope the dr can give me some answers. thanks for all the kind words...u guys are great!


----------



## tryin4baby

hope you get some answers at the doctors tomorrow hun, im glad your feeling positive and im sending you all the baby dust in the world for next month. xxx


----------



## Bernadette87

WOW there are three of us seeing the Doctor tomorrow! I hope we all get good news! Trying - ahhhh such a long time to wait, I hope the time flys by! I shall be wanting up dates Monday evening :thumbup:


----------



## tryin4baby

i shall let you know as soon as im back. my mum was saying they dont do much at our doctors, think they send a sample of urine off to the hospital and then tell you to come back when your 8 weeks to see the midwife.

what time have you got to go back tomorrow? did the dr say to you that it might be breakthrough bleeding as its so light? has the bleeding stopped now?


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> i shall let you know as soon as im back. my mum was saying they dont do much at our doctors, think they send a sample of urine off to the hospital and then tell you to come back when your 8 weeks to see the midwife.
> 
> what time have you got to go back tomorrow? did the dr say to you that it might be breakthrough bleeding as its so light? has the bleeding stopped now?

Bleeding has all but stopped now, get it every so often. He didn't say what it might be, but he believes there may be a possibility that I am PG. I told him it is very unusually light and watery and immediately he said we would test, but didn't want to say any more cuz he didn't want me to have false hopes! Bless him, I can see what he means.
I need to give the surgery a call tomorrow at 5 then he will call me back inbetween patients :thumbup: Then perhaps I shall get some answers

If I'm not PG I shall go back next week to see what my options are to investigate, I'm feeling very positive no matter the out come. :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

so have you just got to give a sample in morning? he sounds like a very nice doctor babe, and yes i can understand him not saying too much :hug: at least you will have your answer tomorrow and then if you want any more help you know its there if you need it. Im keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Thanks babe, yeah just an MSU tomorrow. Shall take it from there, at least it gets the ball rolling! I have to be off now to work, I shall catch up later 
Lots of Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

chat when your next on babe xxx


----------



## m3mommy

hey ladies. i'm coming jump in the chatting. :)

i never had any implantation bleeding. not even cramping. i did have a dip at 6dpo, and my chart went triphasic at 7dpo.

my first dr appt is friday. i can't wait. i'm so happy that i'm prego again, and dh is finally believing it because i took a digital today. definitely 100% bfp. :happydance:


----------



## andersondyson

Bernadette87 said:


> Thanks babe, yeah just an MSU tomorrow. Shall take it from there, at least it gets the ball rolling! I have to be off now to work, I shall catch up later
> Lots of Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx



Wishing you so much luck in for your doctors app in the morning.....looking forward to you finding out whats going on. I hope its the best news for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## andersondyson

m3mommy said:


> hey ladies. i'm coming jump in the chatting. :)
> 
> i never had any implantation bleeding. not even cramping. i did have a dip at 6dpo, and my chart went triphasic at 7dpo.
> 
> my first dr appt is friday. i can't wait. i'm so happy that i'm prego again, and dh is finally believing it because i took a digital today. definitely 100% bfp. :happydance:

:happydance: massive congrats on the bfp xxxx :happydance:


----------



## coshea

Bernedette - I think usually CD 18. So 11 days from now. I used to be a 28 day, 14 O day but since my last baby it changed so who knows if the m/c reset my cycle again. I hope you get good news at the docs tommorrow!!

9babies - Thanks! I think next month will be better.

Babykiser - I am sooooo sorry. Probably a chemical. You can try right away though.


----------



## tryin4baby

m3mommy said:


> hey ladies. i'm coming jump in the chatting. :)
> 
> i never had any implantation bleeding. not even cramping. i did have a dip at 6dpo, and my chart went triphasic at 7dpo.
> 
> my first dr appt is friday. i can't wait. i'm so happy that i'm prego again, and dh is finally believing it because i took a digital today. definitely 100% bfp. :happydance:

congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:

i didnt have no IB either :winkwink: xx


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies how are we all today... how did your Dr's appts go?????

M3mommy - Congrats and welcome!! 
Babykiser - Im soo sorry darl, I really wish you all the best hun and Im sorry that your going through all that xx 

As for me.... 

Well I went to Drs (5 weeks today) and bloods came back all good, confirmed im pregnant and no issues there. I told her about my cramping and lower back pain and cause I was having it so often she ordered me to get an ultrasound right away as it could be a tube baby or something else and she just wanted to be safe. 

The u/s tech said he couldnt tell me much, however he did say something was def happening (as in pregnancy) and it was def in the womb and all good. Couldnt see anything as yet, no heartbeat as its still early days and to come back in 2 weeks. I will get the full results Monday (will see dr then too) and Im just trying to keep positive and praying that all is ok with my little bean, however I cant help but worry..... xxx 

cant wait to see how you all are xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

awwww that sounds positive lisa, glad all seems ok, can understand your worry though, im having cramps aswell and keep thinking af is going to show up any minute. Im sure it will all be good news for you. Ive got to go to the drs on monday, im a bit worried as i was diagnosed with a mutilnodular goiter last month, basically i have an enlarged thyroid and i dont know if the hormones in my thyroid are working properly, i was suspposed to have a blood test but im scared of needles but when i see the dr monday i will ask again about it, my dr said last month that it is probably ok but i need to find out more really because if i have got something wrong with my hormones then i could pass it on to baby if untreated. 

bernadette...wishing you all the best for later, im praying for good news.
brandy...how you feeling today?

hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

well im off to have a blood test later today, to see what my thyroid is up to because i do not want anything to endanger the baby so will let you all know how it goes xxx


----------



## Babykiser

Hey ladies!

Bernadette- I hope all goes well for u today at the dr.

Lisa- glad to see your appt went well!!! :) I'm sure baby is doing just fine

M3mommy- congrats on ur :bfp: :happydance:

Danielle- Praying that your blood test is normal and they say your thyroid is not causing a fuss!

For me...off to the dr in about 3 hours. The bleeding has subsided and I believe everything has passed. I'm going to ask my dr to check my hormone levels just to see if anything is out of the norm. I'm feeling good and very positive! :)

I do have a question...when I first started bleeding would that count as cd1? Or should I expect a full period to come before I ovulate again? Thanks in advance girls


----------



## Bernadette87

Babykiser said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Bernadette- I hope all goes well for u today at the dr.
> 
> Lisa- glad to see your appt went well!!! :) I'm sure baby is doing just fine
> 
> M3mommy- congrats on ur :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Danielle- Praying that your blood test is normal and they say your thyroid is not causing a fuss!
> 
> For me...off to the dr in about 3 hours. The bleeding has subsided and I believe everything has passed. I'm going to ask my dr to check my hormone levels just to see if anything is out of the norm. I'm feeling good and very positive! :)
> 
> I do have a question...when I first started bleeding would that count as cd1? Or should I expect a full period to come before I ovulate again? Thanks in advance girls

I'd check with the doctor, but I think you will have to wait until your next cycle to ovulate, you hormones may prevent OV this month. But every woman is different. Ovulation occurs due to a delicate balance of hormones, it may resolve quickly but then again it might take a month or two. But it doesn't stop you from trying again this month! - sorry I couldn't answer this better! But defo check with the doctor
Danielle - I hope your bloods are all good! Love th pic of the digital test! woooooooo :happydance: seeing those words PREGNANT would make my heart skip a beat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

M3mommy - :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, I've not got my hopes up, I'm very positive the test will come back to say I was not PG and this is just a *very* light period. The bleeding offically stopped yesterday. Still got pain across the top of my chest radiating into my breast and shoulder, slight nausea on occasion. I've had these symptoms since about 5 DPO. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :kiss:


----------



## tryin4baby

well i had my blood test have no idea why i was scared, although my arm went blue because it took so long for the blood to come out, i can phone tomorrow for ther blood test results and depending on if the doctor has seen them will get the results, if not i will get them when i go to my appointment on monday. 

Brandy, i think you need to wait until your next period to ovulate again, fingers crossed you will get your sticky bean in october, i shall be checking to see how you are going and praying for you.

Bernadette, what time do you get your results? i have fingers crossed for you, and im glad your feeling positive.
yes i had to do a digital just to see the words, i thought it was going to say 1-2 weeks was quite shocked at 2-3 :haha: just got the cramps today same as they have been last few days, and im always hungry.

hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## tryin4baby

patiently waiting for news


----------



## Bernadette87

hope your test results are all good. Are you going to call or wait until Monday???
I've just got off the phone......no news yet, need to call back tomorrow. ARGH all this waiting! The lab must have been busy, receptionist said to call back about 11.


----------



## tryin4baby

arghhhhhhhhh noooooooooooo, sorry you have to wait until tomorrow babe, will be keeping my fingers crossed for a few more hours yet then :)

i will call tomorrow and see what they say, least if they are back i can relax over the weekend xxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hey buddies how are we all today?

Danielle I love that clearblue.. I have walked passed one soooo many times cause I just want to see those words!! The cheapest one I found is $18 im soooo tempted. How many weeks do they go up too? lol 40 weeks?

Bernadette - any luck on your tests results?? I m soo happy you are being positive and I hope the news is good. 

Brandy - Glad you are posi aswell and Im sorry I cant offer any info in regards to when Cd1 is but I wish you all the best and hope you get ur BFP this month! :) Let us know how you go on your test xx

Sorry if I missed anyone I hope you are all good! 

I fell asleep at 730 last night I was just soo tired and of course kiddies woke me up early! My son has a day off school today so will take them out for a play somewhere. The weather has been gorgeous lately. 

I cant believe how much food Im turning off one day I love it next day I cant look at it!! 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## tryin4baby

morning all :)

hows everyone today?

bernadette hope its good news :hug:

lisa how you feeling today ?

as for me im ok, cramps are easing off a bit now, got to phone at 3 for blood test results so will let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## littlecharli

Any news on your tests girls??? 

Omg Im sooo constipated sorry TMI but its made me put on 3 kilos and I feel ill... 
Boobies are getting bigger and sore and im just tired. 

How are we all??


----------



## tryin4baby

lisa, hope you feel abit better soon. my boobs feel heavy and still very sore!
cramps arnt to bad today thankfully x


----------



## Bernadette87

Morning ladies! 

Hope you are all well

Well, just called the doctors, the PG test was BFN, but I thought it might be. But he wants me to come back in next week to re-test if I don't get my period. I'm still confused, becuase I've not had a period yet. Just this spotting, not had any more since the other day. As soon as I rang and was told negative, I made myself a big cup of coffee, I've missed it sooooooo much :haha:
My suspicions were right, it was just a very light period. It's weird what our bodies do sometimes!!!!! So I've classed the day I started spotting as CD 1, I'm now on CD 6 so its time to start BDing again :blush: When I go back next week, we can get the ball rolling about what we need to do next to help aid me in TTC, I'm hoping he can give me a magic pill :haha:

Counting down the days until I can POAS - 20 to go :haha:

littlecharli - Sounds like you are getting every pregnancy symptom, bless you! Hope you are feeling well. :hugs: Some ladies sail though while others are hit with everything. Had you told you kids yet??

tryin4baby - FX for your Blood results today :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

awwww babe im so sorry this wasnt your month:hugs: but at least you have the answer now so are not in limbo anymore and can concentrate on next cycle. Im sending you all the :dust: in the world for next time and i shall be following you next month cos we are all waiting for you and brandy, we need some pregnancies after us so we can carry on with the excitment once some of the LOs are born:thumbup:

im so glad your feeling positive and im behind you every step of the way :hugs:

As for coffe im craving it but am limiting myself to 2 cups per day. trust me to want things that are not very good for you. 

xxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> awwww babe im so sorry this wasnt your month:hugs: but at least you have the answer now so are not in limbo anymore and can concentrate on next cycle. Im sending you all the :dust: in the world for next time and i shall be following you next month cos we are all waiting for you and brandy, we need some pregnancies after us so we can carry on with the excitment once some of the LOs are born:thumbup:
> 
> im so glad your feeling positive and im behind you every step of the way :hugs:
> 
> As for coffe im craving it but am limiting myself to 2 cups per day. trust me to want things that are not very good for you.
> 
> xxxx

yeah they say drinking no more than about 400mg of caffeine is ok (which makes about 2 cups) so its all good enjoy your coffee!!!!! I have found it so hard to limit my intake, I used to live on the stuff at work. Thanks for all the baby dust, I'm surprised how optimistic I'm feeling about all this! After 2 and a half years of TTC I would have thought I'd give up by now. 
There have been a few occasions when I've said I'm going to go back on birth control because I could no long stand the heart ache, but my OH always cheers me up :thumbup:

I'm determined to get PG this year, I don't want to be too far behind you guys :haha:
I'm off to work later, but let us know how your results are hun and I shall read about it when I get home 

Love & :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

ok babes, :hug: and :dust: xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette Im so sorry darl, I really am. I hope you are not too far behind us also hun and hope you get your BFP this month xxx All the best hun, stay with us now! dont leave... hehehe... Im just getting more MS thats all, Im pretty sure I was the same with all Pregnancys.. till that 12 week mark hits and Im all good again! lol. 

Hope you get your results soon Danielle xx


----------



## tryin4baby

sorry your getting ms hun, ive not really had any yet, although i nearly threw up after eating yesterday but i think i just ate too fast!!!

got to phone at 3 for results so will update soon as i know xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

well phoned for my results and they are not back so i have to wait until monday now, ive got my appointment monday evening but will phone in the day for the results, am hoping no news is good news xxx


----------



## Jools2

Hi there! i have been mia on here for day or so although been stalking you all still!!! :) 
As regards the coffee - why don't you switch to decaf? I switch when i was pg 1st time and couldn't tell the difference and never switched back!
Well, i tested with a 'unitest' internet cheapie today - again!! BFN as expected but i feel sooooo pg! i have the nausia (sp??), tired feeling in the afternoon which both happend with my last 2 pg - but still early for bfp i think - hope its not just my body playing tricks on me - that would be cruel!! 
I'm on day 23 and think i ov (i had ov pains) on day 14 & more on day 15 (stronger) so wondering when you think i should test with the hope of bfp?????........ 

How do you put on the funny faces and pictures - i can't figure it out on here!! :(


----------



## m3mommy

thanks everyone!

bernadette, you'll get it soon. fx for you. :)

charli, lots of morning sickness huh? i'm so glad i'v never experienced that. this is my second pregnancy, and so far so good. how many weeks were you when it started?

danielle, that sucks that you have to wait. :/ i would be going insane.

well i kinda am anyway. i went to my first dr appt today, and he scheduled my ultrasound for the 26th! the time will pass by soooo slow.


----------



## m3mommy

jools, click "go advanced" under the reply box. then the smilies will be to the right of the new box.


----------



## tryin4baby

just dropping in to say goodnight/good morning where ever you are in the world :)

m3mommy i hope time goes quick for you, i dont think i will get a scan until october sometime at 12 weeks. hope all goes well for you at the scan hun.

im tired tonight, think its been the excitment over the last few days catching up with me. 

hope everyone else is ok and lisa hope the ms hasnt been too bad last few hours.

catch up tomorrrow xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Good morning all (early here) hehe... 

Danielle I hope this weekend goes quick! So you can get ur results and me too! I have to pic up my scan results at 1030am and see the dr in the arvo! I just want to know now!!

M3Mommy hope time goes quick too so you can see your little one! 

Do you all have a scan at 18 weeks (around then) to check babys health and let you know gender if you want? I moved to a diff state (in Australia) and am so used to how they do things in Sydney that its annoying me! lol. 

MS is starting to get really bad for me and its constant. I just wanna spew, I feel seedy all day, you know like a massive hangover?? :)

Cant wait too see how we are going xx hugs to you all


----------



## Babykiser

so it didnt take me too long, but i finally caught up :) where to begin lol

*bernadette*- sorry about the bfn, but i will be with u this month ttc :)

*lisa*- glad to see all is still well with you, hope u can get some relief from the ms

*danielle*- sucks u have to wait for your test results(booo) but im sure everything is ok!

*jools*- sorry for the bfn, when is af suppose to come? 

*m3mommy*- aww so exciting you get to see your little baby soon :)

well i went to the dr yesterday(the 1st) and dr comfirmed my chemical. my beta results were at 3 :( so im going in on tuesday to get some blood work done, dr wants to make sure i dont have any underlying problem that is preventing me from staying pregnant. she also told me to start taking 81mg of baby aspirin daily and she gave me a precription for something called folgard...it folic acid, b6 and b12...a huge amount of each in one pill. so im excited to get blood work done, and if there is a problem hopefully the dr will find out what it is! ready to get back to ttc #1 :)


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser said:


> so it didnt take me too long, but i finally caught up :) where to begin lol
> 
> *bernadette*- sorry about the bfn, but i will be with u this month ttc :)
> 
> *lisa*- glad to see all is still well with you, hope u can get some relief from the ms
> 
> *danielle*- sucks u have to wait for your test results(booo) but im sure everything is ok!
> 
> *jools*- sorry for the bfn, when is af suppose to come?
> 
> *m3mommy*- aww so exciting you get to see your little baby soon :)
> 
> well i went to the dr yesterday(the 1st) and dr comfirmed my chemical. my beta results were at 3 :( so im going in on tuesday to get some blood work done, dr wants to make sure i dont have any underlying problem that is preventing me from staying pregnant. she also told me to start taking 81mg of baby aspirin daily and she gave me a precription for something called folgard...it folic acid, b6 and b12...a huge amount of each in one pill. so im excited to get blood work done, and if there is a problem hopefully the dr will find out what it is! ready to get back to ttc #1 :)

Hey darl, sorry to hear about ur chemical preg. I hope that you get some answers and you can proceed with TTC I wish you all the best hun xx :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

Wishing you all the best Brandy and im glad the doctor is helping you as much as they can, am hoping you will be joining us next month :hug:

Lisa, sorry your having so much ms, im so lucky ive not got any yet, hopefully i will be like my mum who didnt have any with her 3 pregnancies. 

Over here we get a drs appointment to confirm pregnancy, then at 8 weeks we see the midwife in the doctors. At 12 weeks we get a dating scan and get all blood work done at the hospital. At 20 weeks we then get the scan to check that everything is growing well with the baby and no abnormalities and if you want to know the sex. In between all that every 4 weeks until week 28 we see the midwife, then from 30 weeks onward until week 36 we see midwife every 2 weeks then from 36 weeks on we see midwife every week...phew thats a lot isnt it :haha:

hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Yeah that sounds like us over here Danielle, except dating u/sound is at around 7 weeks. 

I am putting weight on quick lol cause my tummy is yukky and I need to eat and Im craving maccas right now.. mmmmm hehehehe cheeseburger please!


----------



## Babykiser

thank you both! and yes i hope to be on the baby train soon. i hope u ladies will still continue to update, i would love to see how u are progressing!


----------



## tryin4baby

will continue to update, we wont be going anywhere until everyone in here gets their :bfp: xxx


----------



## littlecharli

Most definately!! As Danielle said we will be here until u all get ur BFPs then we can share that together too xxx


----------



## Babykiser

:)


----------



## littlecharli

where is everyone I miss your comments xx how are we all? 

I have my appt with Dr tomoz and pic up my scan results.. Im sooooo going to open them and have a look see hehe :)


----------



## tryin4baby

What scan results, have you had a scan already? im sure all will be well. or is scan results to do with blood lol, sorry for my not understanding. hows the ms?

im doing ok, no ms...yet. I just have very sore bbs and cramps on and off. get my blood results tomorrow and have my drs appointment so will let you know how it all goes :)

hope everyone is well, bernadette where are you? xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hey Danielle, I had a scan last week cause dr wanted to make sure all was ok cause I had severe cramping... 
Dr who did the scan said that he wasnt allowed to tell me much just that something is def going on (re pregnancy) and that not much else can be seen at this time and to come back another 2 weeks. I cant do that without dr referral so I hope she lets me get another done cause Im still paro, lol. 

my Ms is really bad atm... and today while I was out I had a massive cramp... made me double over.. :{


----------



## littlecharli

Hey Danielle, I took a OPK today and got a massive pos! hehe had 1 left!


----------



## tryin4baby

oh god yes i remeber you saying about the scan now, see ive got baby brain already...im sure all is well hun :) let us know what they say. Sorry you had a bad cramp, i bet that scared you a bit it would me too, the first 12 weeks are hard arent they trying not to wrry about every little feeling we have.

:haha: at the opk, ive got some left i might do one later xxxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

ooohh let me know how it comes up!! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

im going to take one in about an hour so will let you know :D


----------



## Icca19

Will an opk stay + if your prego?? 
Can you both up load your pics?


----------



## tryin4baby

mine have been positive since 6dpo, not taken one since about 12dpo, but will upload when ive taken one :)


----------



## Icca19

Did your surge ever come back down?
Iv had a + since CD17. I usually O around CD20-21. My temps show ovulation already
Iv taken an OPK every day and todays is SUPER dark and I'm on CD25. Idk what to think.
I took a hpt but it was a BFN

I'm curious to see your OPK
What CD are you on now?


----------



## tryin4baby

im on cycle day 33 now, ive done the opk and its positive :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0293.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babykiser

very nice danielle!!! :) question for u....last cycle i used clearblue digital opks...the one with the smiley face..have u ever used them? if so do u like the ic's better? i was thinking about getting some ic's but not sure how good they are.


----------



## tryin4baby

ive never used opks until this time as it was my first time ttc, so im very lucky, ive heard lots of people saying they have used the smilies and liked them, i found the ICs i used were very accurate. maybe ask in the ttc forum bit babe. hope your feeling well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babykiser

thanks hun! and yea i feeling ok, go back to the dr in 2 days so im excited about that!! i cant wait until u and lisa get some nice ultrasound pics to post!!! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

wishing you all the best for the doctors babe. Ive got my drs appointment tomorrow so will let you know how it goes. I think my first scan will be about the 26th october so will deff post scan pics. Lisa has got the results of her scan today so im hoping all ok there xxx


----------



## Babykiser

thank you! hoping to get some answers :) and yes please lest us know how everything goes at the dr...tomorrow is labor day here in the states so most dr's and things are closed.


----------



## tryin4baby

hope your having a good labour day, we had what we call a bank holiday here last monday where everything was closed. xx


----------



## Icca19

Oh that's so cool it stays +! 
Congrats!


----------



## tryin4baby

thanks hun, keep testing with your opks as they do tend to pick up hcg before hpt, well it did with me. i didnt get a positive on a hpt until 12dpo so your still quite early yet. sending you lots of :dust: and please keep us updated :)


----------



## Icca19

Thanks! I never knew that
And I won't go any where, this thread is exciting and full of info lol


----------



## littlecharli

Welcome Icca19!! All the best darl, mine looks like Danielles (trying') will get one up in a sec... 
I opened my results lol and is says something about two? OMG 2... I obv dont know really what its on about but it def says there is one that is around 7.1mm and measuring at 5w3days and EDD is 30th April now. That makes me at 6 weeks now. Going for my dr appt in a min so will see what she says!! :)


----------



## littlecharli

heres my OPK.. from last night.. sorry its a bit dried out now lol :)
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tryin4baby

TWO...omg, i would be so excited for you if your having 2, good to know scan was all good babe :) so happy for you, let us know what the dr says. Im off to the doctor later, ive been wondering if im having two also as seems everyone who took a digi same time as me got 1-2 weeks but i got 2-3 so im wondering if i have high hcg, theres no twins in my family as far as i know (mums adopted) and OH doesnt have twins on his side, so i think it would be very low % but you never know.

30th April, bit less time to wait now :) maybe if your having twins thats why your tests picked it up quite early. xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hi all!

Well dr says its only one... still dont understand what was said on the report. However, Im back for another ultrasound in 2 weeks time. She stated on the referral EDD of 2nd May.. Im so bloody confused about it all... so going to wait till my u/sound and see how far it comes up then and pray for a little heartbeat... 

How are we all going???? Danielle how did your app go?


----------



## tryin4baby

awwww sounds as if all is well though babe....you have a baby that cant decide when it wants to be born :haha: wishing you all the best for next scan. im sure all will be ok and that heartbeat will be good and strong.

Got my appointment in 4 hours so will let you know how it goes, ive had one blood test result back for full blood count and that was normal, will get the other 2 later as they were not back when i phoned, they are the ones for my thyroid and iron. xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Hi girls :hi:

Oh how exciting! You got your results! 
Lol do stress about a due date, they changed mine with my DS by a whole month! 
When will you get your first US?

Tryin, can't wait to hear your results!

So I took another OPK this am and its still super dark. Idk when ill take a HPT but I got my eye on the 15th


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa*- omg two babies!! that would be awesome...maybe u will get a suprise at your next appointment!! :) glad all went well!

*danielle*- cant wait till u come back from the dr!!! excited to hear your results!

*icca*- your chart is looking good so far, hope u get a bfp! gl hun!


----------



## tryin4baby

Icca, i admire you waiting that long to test, i started testing from 5dpo :haha:

Brandy, is it tomorrow you have the doctors, if so wishing you all the best.

I saw the doctor and ther midwife will phone me on friday to tell me what date i go to see her, while there i have blood tests etc.

As for my blood, the full blood count was normal :) and my thyroid is also normal, which was the one i was worried about, but i have got low iron so im on iron tablets and have to eat iron rich foods. The doctor has said i might be on the iron throughout pregnancy. 

Hope all ok? The doctor congratulated me too and my mum :) then my mum went to reception as the receptionist is her friend and said im going to be a nana :haha: xxx


----------



## Icca19

Haha I'm prob going to break and test early

:happydance: yey trying, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## tryin4baby

if you do test early keep us informed and post the pics, we like to line spot...im hoping you get a :bfp: xx


----------



## Babykiser

yay danielle!!! glad everything is ok!! :happydance:

and thanks for the good wishes for my dr appt tomorrow :) i should have the results by thursday or friday so i will be sure to post them!


----------



## Icca19

Ok I def will keep you girls posted ! 
I can't up load pic but if you girls have a photo bucket or something I could send it to id def do that!


----------



## tryin4baby

have you tested yet Icca?

im going to bed now ladies, and will update you with any more new symptoms or news tomorrow morning :)
night xxx


----------



## Icca19

No not yet! 
Soon though!


----------



## littlecharli

Whats the updates ladies?? Hehe 
Icca did you test??? 
Danielle Im soooo glad everything went well with your appt darl! Ur mum must be sooo happy! I have my mum and sister up here atm they came from Sydney to visit and im soo happy. :)


----------



## Bernadette87

Hey laides, Sorry I have not been here, just been a bit busy over the weekend
Very excited about your upcoming scans! Can't wait to see the pics:thumbup:

My little update - Doc wants me to do another PG test tomorrow because I have not got my period yet. I don't feel PG, have had some twinges in my pelvic are and some breast pain. I've never heard of a test taking so long to show positive, so I'm not keeping my hopes up. At least I don't have to pay for the tests, but I like the fact I've been given permission to POAS :haha:

It has made me worried a but though, in case he thinks it is something else (like ectopic) 

If any of you ladies have the time could you have a look at my chart? It is a bit weird, I've just had 3 days of temperature rises :shrug: It started on CD 7 which is far too early lol

Anyways, love you lots and let me know your updates xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

yayyyyy good to hear from you babe :)

will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, let us know how you get on. 

my tests were ok apart from iron so now on iron tablets. xxxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

I'm glad everything is ok, anemia is not nice so just be careful. Since your on iron tablets you should start to feel less tired now, I know the feeling! 

I can't believe its only been 10 days since you found out! Seems a lot longer than that, so much longer to go, I hope you enjoy your PG and I am determined to join you soon. Hopeful I can announce my BFP and join you in the 1st Trimester xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

well i for one am keeping everything crossed for you and cannot wait until you get your :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Icca19

hi girls :hi:
well i tested this am (BFN) but only cuz i got my BFP with my son on sept 6 2005 so i felt like i had to test.....just incase. but its still way too early 
im going to test on Sunday the 11th. its kick off for DHs football team and if i could susprise him with that too then he would be thrilled (even of they lose the game!) :rofl:

well hope everyone is well. I cant chat much today but ill check back in acouple days!!!
:dust:


----------



## Babykiser

*bernadette* - welcome back :) hopefully u can get some answers from the dr...i did look at your chart but im afraid i dont know what to make of it...im kinda bad at the charting thing...only my secind cycle doing it.

*icca* boooo bfn!!! but what a suprise that would have been to get it today :) but dont let those bfn's get u down..cant wait until u test again!!

well i went to the dr today and i got 11 tubes of blood drawn!!! holy crap!! but im glad my dr it taking this serious...but i wont be able to get the results for 2 weeks because of how extensive some of them are. the nurse said that they would trickle in, but not all of them will be done until 2 weeks. so let the waiting begin :coffee:


----------



## littlecharli

Hello Ladies!!! Missed you all so much xx

Babykiser ... sorry it is Brandy? Im a little lost and have forgotten. Im glad they are taking you seriously and that you will get some answers soon darl xx 

Bernadette - have you tested yet???? Im sooooo impatient! 

Icca - Sorry you got a BFN but dont give up yet darl xx 

Danielle - how are you feeling hun??? 

I dunno what day im on so Im just gonna go with whats below on my ticker. I have absolutely popped out and have been asked by 3 ppl already if Im expecting and were shocked by how big I am for 6 weeks! Esp the fact that im hardly eating! I put a pic below :) 
MS is bad and Im constantly feeling crap and still having cramps. My craziness has set in too lol.. laughing hysterically then crying hehe... 
Cant wait to read your updates xx
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## tryin4baby

Lisa..sorry your getting bad ms:hugs: hope it goes for you soon.
can clearly see your bump, cant wait until i get one, as you can see from the pic im very small lol. i cry at every little thing too so can relate to you on that one. whens your next scan? Im still getting cramps on and off, they are also in my back too so im guessing its everything stretching. i had to run to the loo yesterday cos i thought i was bleeding but it was cm (tmi) never had this much before so feels strnage.

Brandy...what tests have you had done altoghter if you dont mind me asking?

Bernadette...what time do you get the result of the preg test? im keeping everything crossed for you.

Icca..sorry about the BFN but its still early days yet and im hoping you get your BFP:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0179.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 21


----------



## littlecharli

oh danielle you are soo tiny!! and a cute little belly :) I remember being that small :)

My next scan is on Sept 19th... Im sure my little one is there.. lol but Im still paro!


----------



## tryin4baby

You can tell your little one is in there and seems to be growing nicely :) am sure all will be well with the scan, not too long to wait either. 
yeah im very small, be nice to put some weight on through this pregnancy. Think the doctor said the midwife will be contacting me on friday to arrange my first appointment.


----------



## 9babiesgone

did any of you bleed at 4 weeks and are still fine??

I have a very long history of miscarriage, and I am bleeding lightly no cramping. and I am freaking out.


----------



## tryin4baby

Not had no bleeding sorry, hope everything will be ok for you. Can you go to a&e or go to see your doctor or even just phone and ask them would they think? Maybe also ask in first trimester on here maybe there will be more people in there who can help you. let us know how things go, will be keeping everything crossed for you that all ok xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I cant go see anyone right now. my insurance is beinga pain in the ass. and after my last er visit. I really can not afford to go in again.

I will just wait it out. if it gets worse. I will have to go in. 

I dont really have much hope.


----------



## tryin4baby

:hugs: am keeping everything crossed for you that all will be ok xxx


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa* - yes its Brandy :) and i dont mind that u forgot, it happens! and omg ur belly is popping out already!! so cute!!!! hmm maybe there is more than one hehe

*danielle* - when ur belly starts to show it will be very noticable :) say bye bye to ur tiny waist! but its for a good cause ;) and about the tests im getting done, i dont know all of them, but i know dr is checking my thyroid, checking to see if i have a blood clotting issue, progesterone check...those are the ones i know.

*9* - hope all is ok hun :hugs: please go to the er if it gets worse.


----------



## tryin4baby

Brandy...hope all the tests are ok for you, and i hope that you will get your bfp soon as you deff deserve it :hug:

Lisa...hope your ms hasnt been to bad for you today.

Bernadette...where are you, hope all ok 

9...hope all is ok with you and that the bleeding has stopped now xxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Good morning ladies!

Hope you are all doing well. Love you bump pic, your so tiny! It is brill seeing a bump so quick, it must make it all seem real! 

I had a minor medical procedure done yesterday, feeling very very ill today, sick to my stomach. But I'm not PG, had a poas done before! I should be Oving soon, can't wait to enter the TWW again and begin symptoms spotting and POAS again.

My OH told me he is feeling very optimistic about this month. He said he can't explain it but feels it is going to happen this month, it's the first time he has ever said anything like that, so taking it as a good sign!

9babiesgone - I hope you get all sorted, sometimes women bleed with no pain at about the time they expect their period. I know it is easier said then done but try not to panic, and see a doctor when you can. It is very different in England as all our healthcare is free, must be very frustrating not to be able to see a doctor when ever you want. How are you feeling today? has the bleeding stopped??? :hugs:


----------



## tryin4baby

awwwww sorry to hear you had to have a small op babe, hope you feel better soon :hug: i hope this is your month too, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

hope everyone else is ok today? im feeling ok, am hoping ms stays away and that i follow my mum as she never had any. xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh not that great, went to the er, without insurance approval last night. and well it went ok. they gave me progesterone for next cycle. and I was told to see an reproductive endo doctor. but I am on the look for one. didnt give me a referral as I wasnt supposed to go in according to my insurance. they said for sure I miscarried, based on how much blood there was, and nothing in the uterus.


----------



## Babykiser

*danielle*- thanks hun!! i hope so too, im ready to try again :) how are u doing?

*bernadette*- hope u are doing ok after your operation :flower: and that would be great to be back in the tww!!! maybe i can be there with u...idk if im going to ovulate though..but im hoping for the best.

*9* - im so sorry hun :hugs: have u ever had any tests done to see why your mc are happening? i feel that some dr should be trying to help u to find a solution!


----------



## Icca19

hello girls :hi: just wanted to update my chart for you all and see how everyone is doing

im going to be testing on Sun! im so excited! 

Good luck to everyone else testing!
:dust:


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck Icca, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Brandy - im not to bad today thanks. had a few cramps here and there but nothing more than usual. got a migrain at the moment though :(
hopefully i'll feel better by tomorrow! 

9 - im so sorry to hear that hun, i hope you get answers real soon!

im going to catch some sleep now ladies.
hope everyone is feeling well! 
xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hello ladies!! missed you all :)

9 - Im so sorry about whats happening. I did have alot of bleeding with my first preg. and he was a threatened miscarriage but he stuck :) I was bleeding for weeks. I hope you will feel better soon lots of hugs xx

Bernadette - I hope you are feeling better hun xx Good luck as always for this month and please keep posting so we can see where you are at :)

Brandy - how are you feeling darl?

Danielle - ur going to have such a gorgeous bump! How have u been feeling?

Im doing ok.. same as.. starting to throw up alot and getting tired. Still being asked if Im preggo.. my friend reckons that soo rude of ppl! hehe.. dosnt bother me I just say yep! 

Hope we are all well xx


----------



## tryin4baby

hi all
Lisa sorry your throwing up, hope it doesnt last too long for you

hope everyone else is ok?

Wont be about much over weekend as me and oh and 2 friends are going away for the weekend, might pop on if i have time if not speak monday xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

not doing well I miscarried. been in a ton of pain and my insursance is a pain in the ass. 



how is everyone?


----------



## 9babiesgone

not doing well I miscarried. been in a ton of pain and my insursance is a pain in the ass. 



how is everyone?


----------



## waiting2start

Hey I am 2 dpo I am testing the 21st so far just aa big nauseous for about 2 minutes then I was good


----------



## littlecharli

9 - I am soooo sorry for your loss, have you gone back to the dr again? Have u had tests on why this is happening? I hope it all gets better for you soon babe, bug hug. 

Waiting2start - Still early days and I wish you all the best, keep us posted on ur symptoms xx

Icca - not long to go now!! Cant wait! 

Danielle - hope you have a wonderful weekend away! 

How is everyone else doing? Im still the same.. putting on weight like crazy and constipated like hell! Sorry TMI :) 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## angel4eva

i'm not due to test until the 14th, but last night i had the oddest dream, and for a few days my boobs have been quite painful and my nipples have been quite hard and even look different, but other then this ive been ok, well a little emotional maybe... 

anyone else with these symptoms?


----------



## Babykiser

*9* - :hugs: soo sorry for your loss hun , may i ask what the dr said? any insite as to why u keep losing your little beans?

*lisa*- awww its so cute that u have a little belly already? how do your two LO feel about u being pregnant? and im doing very good thanks!!!

*danielle*- hope u have lots of fun this weekend! :)

*icca* - tomorrow is the big day!!!!! please let us know how it goes!!


well im due to ovulate here in the next few days(hopefully) but this month i have been very relaxed! its been nice actually! im on cd12 and i have only taken one opk!!! i have been charting so im keeping track, but not tryna over do it :) im hoping i do ovulate though, because my tww will be a breeze....i will be on my honeymoon :) so hope all goes well!


----------



## littlecharli

Hey Brandy and Ladies! 

Glad you are feeling more relaxed this cycle hun, I hope this month is yours!! Where you off to on your honeymoon? My son is happy and says its a boy and wants me to call it Jordan, lol. My 2 yr old daughter actually said to me today you have a baby in your belly? I thought that was cute! 

Icca have you tested???? :)

Angel I didnt have sore nipples however I know thats a good sign of early pg, good luck hun!! 

Im still the same :) very tired... very very tired... im sure having 2 others little ones dosnt help either cause the are full on! hehe.. 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## tryin4baby

hi all. just got back from my weekend away.
had a good time!

im feeling great, think the iron tablets are working so thats good :)
had a few cramps here and there but other than that not much else to report on :haha:

going to buy a test later so i can see how dark it is :rofl: 
hope everyone is doing good!!
xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

heres my test. 5 weeks and 5 days. :) looks like a sticky!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0183.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## littlecharli

Hey Danielle, thats def a sticky! I still want to go get a digi! hehehe before my scan on Monday.... :) 
Glad you had a great time away! 
Im soooooo tired. :)


----------



## tryin4baby

lisa, i think you should buy a digi :haha:
aw im tired to, had to have a nap in the afternoon saturday. ive NEVER had naps lol.
xx


----------



## Icca19

Hey ladies how is everyone?

Well my test was a bfn. I took one this am that was a bfn too

Honestly I think im only 7dpo. I had that super strong opk around the 5th so Im expecting af to show this up coming weekend.....hopefully not! 

Idk though I dont have a single symptom! So im guessing im not


----------



## tryin4baby

it is still very early icca, as for pregnancy signs ive seen a lot of ladies on here who dont get any symptoms at all.
got my fx'ed for you xx


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi all. Hope everyone is doing ok?
Lisa how did the scan go? hope everything is ok.
Im doing good, no ms thank goodness but i do get really tired and my bbs are really sore.


----------



## littlecharli

Hello all, where is everyone? Bernadette where r u? 
Danielle, hope your well darl. My scan is on Monday coming... soo nervous! Im sure its a sticky as I have been throwing up every morning and am having ms all day. Its getting a bit much now, lol but I know its a good sign.. well I hope! 

Icca, thats still really early darl! Give it another 3 days at least, but then again 10dpo is still early and I know, no signs are good signs too!! 

Hope we are all doing well xx


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck for your scan hun, im sure we both have sticky beans :happydance:

midwife rang this morning, shes ringing me back next week and then tell me when she is coming to the house. soo exited :haha: xx


----------



## littlecharli

Ooh they come to your house Danielle? Thats awesome!!! 
We have lost everyone... where are u?


----------



## tryin4baby

yeah i know, saves me a trip :haha:

yes where is everyone?? its empty here now!


----------



## Babykiser

hi guys!!!! well ladies hehe

sorry i have been away for a few days(5 to be exact) i have been so busy doing last minute wedding stuff!! my big day will be here in 9 days and i still have things to get done!! ahhhhh....anyhow enough of my craziness, im glad everyone is doing well!! danielle or lisa do either of you have any pics to show yet??? :) i would love to see your little beans!!!!

i am doing ok..havent ovulated yet, and im on cd17, but im not freaking out. im trying to stay calm about it and not stress out. im hoping its just late or something but who knows. i leave for florida in 7 days and not back until oct 1st, as i will be having my wedding and honeymoon there. but before i leave i will try to get on to say bye to u ladies :) again glad to see u all are doing ok!


----------



## Upsydaisy7

Hi All! Hope it's okay if I join your group. I am 4-5 dpo. Everyone in this forum seems so friendly, encouraging and supporting and I think I could use a little of that in this tww. 9Babies I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My sister mc.24th cycles ago and is now 8 weeks with a sticky bean. I'm finding it so hard to feel the joy for her she deserves though. Though of course I'm happy if you take away my own sadness. 

Little charli your bump is amazing. :) I feel like I've got no hope. That said I normally show minimal symptoms until app 6 weeks. :) baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## MghnHsr

Babykiser what part of Florida are you getting married? I got married in may in Melbourne beach! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## littlecharli

Hello ladies xxx 

Welcome Upsydaisy! Cant wait for you to start testing... when will you? Congrats for your sister and I hope this month is yours xx

babykiser - omg so soon!! Congrats hun... I hope you can post some pics.. I love weddings! hehe.... I hope this month is yours hun! 

Danielle how u feeling babe? 

My oh my this morning sickness is really bad... last couple of days has been hell and I cant look at food or drink anymore... basically living off smoothies and even that I cant tolerate! Ewwwwww... 

Here is a pic of my scan at nearly 5 weeks... I thought maybe 2 gest sacs but I dunno, no yolk sac or embryo was seen at that stage. Im having my scan to confirm on Monday. :)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone??

still no AF or BFP for me!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Will keep everything crossed for you Icca.
Brandy cant wait to see the wedding pics.
Welcome everyone else, hope the BFPs soon come rolling in.
Lisa, that does look like 2 sacs doesnt it? cant wait for your scan on monday im as excited as you...sorry you have bad ms, i know how you feel my ms has started now, i feel really sick and can only eat at certain times ewwwww xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Yeah danielle its a pain hey... u look at all ur fave foods and feel ill right away! 
Icca are you goin to wait it out or see a dr? All the best for you hun xx


----------



## Upsydaisy7

Thanks girls! I'm really hoping to get preg soon. I'm so sorry to hear about your ms lc. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## tryin4baby

im just eating in small amounts, towards the evening i start getting better then and can eat anything before i sleep :haha:
but then morning comes again and im sick :( xx


----------



## littlecharli

awwww where has everyone gone? 

I have my scan tomorrow... very nervous!! :)


----------



## U347464

Congrats to all the BFPs on this thread. Hope to get mine soon.


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi all, hope everyone is well?
Sorry im not about much, am feeling really sick lately, some days im physically sick other days i just feel sick up until 3.00pm, then i can eat in the evening, hope it goes soon. My iron tablets seem to be working so thats a good thing.
Icca...any news.
Brandy abd bernadette hope your both well.
Lisa...will be thinking of you when you have your scan, cant wait to see the picture. Hope your feeling well? Xxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hey Ladies, 

Went for my scan today and all is well, got to see my little beanie! Just one ;) Measuring at 14.8mm and great heartbeat and puts me at 8 weeks tomorrow so Im due 1st May! 
I wont get my pics till tomorrow so will upload them then. Have another scan in 12 weeks :)

Im still very ill with MS and its seems to be getting worse everyday. I hear you Danielle :) Its soooo hard to look at all ur fave foods and wanna just throw up! lol. Hope you start feeling better xxx

Any news on everyone else? miss u all xx


----------



## ladyV84

hi girls HUGE congrats to those that have got their BFP ! woweee ! 

For those who havent yet lets think baby thoughts & hope we get ours soon! 

I am testing later today, period is 8 days late but got bfn on friday boooooo :( 


please keep your fingers crossed for me !!


----------



## amiii

Congrats to the bfps!


----------



## littlecharli

Lady I wish you all the best make sure you let us know :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Evening ladies, hope everyone is okay.

Lisa - glad your scan went okay and cant wait to see the picture :)

Hi to all the newcomers :happydance:

As for me, im okay now. was nearly sick this morning :( ive forgotton what it feels like to be non stop hungry :haha: but luckily i get better towards the night! having a cooked dinner now(potatoes, roasties, chicken, broccoli and gravy) yumm! (sorry lisa for making you feel sick) so my MS is actually MS :rofl: having my flu jab on october the 15th! glad im getting that out of the way, been having horrible shooting pains across my lower back but im sure that nothing to worry about.

P.s Bernadette says hi to everyone, sorry she has not been on shes been busy at work but will be back on in a few days :) xx


----------



## littlecharli

Just wanted to share my scan pics xx 7w and 6 days


----------



## Icca19

hey girls just wanted to say hi and i hope everyone is doing good.
AF got me over the weekend so im out this cycle but i did start my SOY last night !!!
So ill keep you up dated on how that goes!!

Congrats to everyones BFPs!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

hey everyone, hope your all doing good?

MS has deffenately hit, its so horrible and i hate it. but at least i can eat in the night which is a good thing! :thumbup:
alos abit dizzy, lightheaded and feel like theres alot of pressure above my eyes but i suppose thats to be expected!

Lisa - glad your scan went well hun, looks like a sticky :happydance:

Icca - sorry af came, but i wish you all the best for next cycle! 

xxx


----------



## littlecharli

Icca im sorry this isnt ur month.. hoping that ur next cycle works for you.. pls keep us posted!

Danielle sorry that ur getting it bad, Im the same its so severe that ive had enough and am going to the dr to get some drugs to help! 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## tryin4baby

aw lisa sorry to hear that, i hope the tablets you get sort it out. im not sick much so dont think i'll be going to the doctors unless it gets worse. 

xx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls
Ill def keep you posted!


----------



## tryin4baby

hope everyone is ok?
my midwife just phoned and wants me to go to the birthing centre this evening for my first appointment...so i shall update when i get back :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Just got back from meeting my midwife, her names Jane and she seems really nice. She explained what tests i would be having and also to tell me i would have my first scan between 12-14 weeks which would be the dating scan and they might also tell me the sex if they can see. My next appointment would be a blood test for downs syndrome at 16 weeks then another scan at 19 weeks, then thats it at the hospital, all the rest of the check ups will be at the doctor surgery from 24 weeks onwards :)


----------



## Bernadette87

LOL I've been on nights at work, so been too tired to come online, had a quick read through the posts. 

9babies - sorry to hear about M/C hope you are doing better now :hugs:

trying & chari - Glad to see your PGs are going well, love the scan pics cant wait to see yours trying!!!!!!

Babykisser - Hope you had a fantastic day, Congratulations :happydance:

Upsydasiy - Any news? have you tested yet???

Anyways, I was not PG last month....dont really know why I got a line...possibly an evap. It was so convincing! Anyways I'm about 9 - 12 DPO now as I had spotting on CD 13 - 16. I've attached pics, AGAIN I can see a line. But going to remain calm and not test for another 5 days or so (unless AF comes!!) The line is so fait it makes me go cross-eyed when I look at it! 

Lots of love xxx :kiss:

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x412/Baby_Bloomer87/wtf/2011-09-23144843-1.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x412/Baby_Bloomer87/wtf/2011-09-23144843-2.jpg


----------



## tryin4baby

I would say that is a :bfp: ive got a felling that line is going to get darker...am so excited for you cant wait to see your next test :) 

Im still feeling crappy, im hoping it goes by 12 weeks. xx


----------



## littlecharli

Hi GIRLS!!! Sorry I havent been on for a while ... :)

Bernadette - I soooo see that line!! What other symptoms are you having? 

Danielle - Thats great hun I cant wait to see your scan! I have my down syndrome scan at 12 weeks, then another at 18 weeks to see if all good and maybe find out sex... I dunno I think I will keep it a secret for myself.. I dunno! 

How is everyone else doing? Im still just v sick and tired :(


----------



## tryin4baby

Awwww i know just how you feel lisa, im fed up of being sick now :( did you manage to get tablets off your doctor?
Ive not got it as bad as you as in the evening i can eat but in the day im actually sick now. Hopefully at 12 weeks it will pass for us both. :hug:

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Avasmyangel

Hey girls! I'm 11-12 dpo and I'm trying to wait till AF is due tomorrow to test! I'm praying for a BFP!! Congrats to all the BFPs on thisvthread, hopefully i will be joining u soon!! Can you tell me some of your symptoms?


----------



## Bernadette87

welcome avasmyangel! Good luck with your test tomorrow I hope you get your BFP :thumbup:

Well, I've been looking at my charts trying to make sence of them, Ive got one on FF and on Count-down-to-pregnancy. FF is telling me I oved on CD 23 making me only 6 DPO and Count-down is telling me I oved CD 19 making me 10 DPO! So as you can imagine I'm a little bit confused :dohh:

My symptoms so far are
1. Increased thirst
2. I'm very hungry, my belly feels like its starving but when I eat I can only have a small amount before I feel full, then 20 - 30 minutes later I'm starving again!!!!
3. Been having pain/twinges in my lower abdomen when I go to the loo

So not too sure what to think, going to leave it a few more days before I test just in case AF is coming late this month.

How are you ladies doing today????

:kiss:


----------



## tryin4baby

Avasmyangel I hope you get your BFP :)

Bernadette...I dont want to get your hopes up too much but those were my symptoms especially the thirst...i so hope this is it for you....would love for you to be on this journey, cant wait until you test again.

As for the dpo confusion, do you think you had more ovulation symptoms 6 or 10dpo? im keeping everything crossed for you.

As for me ive been sick again today, its strange because its the same time each day about 3pm then im starving???? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## m3mommy

hey ladies! i know i sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while. haha. i've been SO busy. it's good to see that everyone is well! bernadette, that's what my first bfp looked like, and it didn't get darker for about 4 days. but i say congrats! 
as for me, i'm sick right now, boooo. bad head cold. but other than that, not feeling pregnant at all. we get our first ultrasound tomorrow, and we're sooo excited. a little nervous too. i will post pics after we go though! good day to everyone. :)


----------



## kristen

hey bernadette,

you know the pain you got when going to the loo was it like a heavy sort of feeling in your ovary at all or in that area? iv got that but am praying i dont get AF on the 28th.

Did any of you have ewcm 8DPO at all?? i never noticed it before in a yr webe been trying! and since then been feling sickly, empty stomached even after eating, diahhrea at 10DPO with severe cramps also constipated on same day! now if i push or cough i get a pain in my ovary not sure what thats about, had heart burn in the back of my throat at 10DPO and i dont suffer from this at all, my cm is currently watery n milk like?? am sure its usually sticky around this time a couple days before AF, think iv got tender boobs but more so in my left one which is like a dull ache which comes and goes, rarely get sore boobs but OC it has been known!-not sure if its to do with heartburn or if ive pulled a muscle!

been trying for 12months now this would be, i was so hoping to get a BFP before the 12 months is up, really praying this is my time! good luck to you ladies also hoping for a BFP x


----------



## Bernadette87

m3mommy - how was your ultra sound? Has it made you feel real :flower:

kirsten - The heaviness is not to one side, it is just in my lower pelvic area. It's a weird feeling, I've got creamy CM as well. When do you think you will test?

tryin4baby - I'm just confused about my charts now. I don't know which ovulation prediction date I'm going to stick to, my body has been a bit out of sync this month, temps all over the place! Anyway I'm on CD 30 atm no sign of AF yet so I'm not out :thumbup:


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA... I ended up in hospital because I caught gastro and was not able to keep anything down! Not even a sip of water... so the baby was suffering and my blood pressure was really low. Im home now and still not 100 % and had a little bleeding last night so now Im absolutely crapping myself thinking Im going to loose this baby. I havnt bled today though. My heartburn and MS are so bad and Im just miserable. 

On a good note I get to see bub again in 3 weeks for my next scan / nuchal scan to check for down syndrome also. 

Danielle, how have you been hun?

Bernadette have you retested again???? Those symps are very promising and I do see that line on the test! Sorry I cant help with the chart I have no idea on that, sorry hun! When will you test again? 

Kristen Good luck hun, I had a very heavy feeling down low since 3 dpo and def constipation still to this day. Have u tested? 

Mommy glad to have you back!! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone... cant wait to see how you all are doing xxx


----------



## littlecharli

BERNADETTE!! I just saw ur ticker!!!! OMG OMG OMG.. CONGRATS HUN!!!! Can I bump buddy with you too?


----------



## tryin4baby

Lisa, so sorry to hear you have been unwell and have been in hospital, i hope you are feeling better now. Sorry about the bleed too, am sure all is well though, i heard many women have light bleeding in the first trimester. i think we will be having our scans around the same time as mine will be at the end of october.

Bernadette am still so excited for you :) hope your feeling well.

im still suffering with ms, am being sick once a day but its only bial so least the food i eat in the evenings is staying down, although it feels like i have a constant hangover, cant wait for it to go. xxxxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x412/Baby_Bloomer87/BFP/2011-09-28114111.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x412/Baby_Bloomer87/BFP/2011-09-28113424.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x412/Baby_Bloomer87/BFP/2011-09-28113304.jpg

this is my hpt from this morning the line is darker!!!!! still faint though, but very obvious now! its still hard to see on the pics as these stupid tests have such a small window...and my hands were shaking......and I was crying :haha:

my only real symptoms atm are

I'm very very very hungry, I have been for a few days now, but didnt really connect the hunger with the pregnancy :dohh:
feeling pressure on my pelvis when I go to the loo


----------



## Bernadette87

littlecharli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA... I ended up in hospital because I caught gastro and was not able to keep anything down! Not even a sip of water... so the baby was suffering and my blood pressure was really low. Im home now and still not 100 % and had a little bleeding last night so now Im absolutely crapping myself thinking Im going to loose this baby. I havnt bled today though. My heartburn and MS are so bad and Im just miserable.
> 
> On a good note I get to see bub again in 3 weeks for my next scan / nuchal scan to check for down syndrome also.
> 
> Danielle, how have you been hun?
> 
> Bernadette have you retested again???? Those symps are very promising and I do see that line on the test! Sorry I cant help with the chart I have no idea on that, sorry hun! When will you test again?
> 
> Kristen Good luck hun, I had a very heavy feeling down low since 3 dpo and def constipation still to this day. Have u tested?
> 
> Mommy glad to have you back!!
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone... cant wait to see how you all are doing xxx

hey I hope you are doing better now.....I hope you symptoms begin to lessen so you can enjoy your pregnancy :thumbup:

O and of course we can be bump Buddies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Bernadette, that's a LINE!!! I can totally see it!!!!!!!!!

Looks like your eggo is preggo!! Congrats to you, and retest in a couple of days, just to make 100% sure, but I definitely see your positive line!


----------



## tryin4baby

yayyyyyyyyy can deff see that line now babe, especially in the 2nd pic no need for tweaking :) this is soooo exciting :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

wookie130 said:


> Bernadette, that's a LINE!!! I can totally see it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like your eggo is preggo!! Congrats to you, and retest in a couple of days, just to make 100% sure, but I definitely see your positive line!

Thanks you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

tryin4baby said:


> yayyyyyyyyy can deff see that line now babe, especially in the 2nd pic no need for tweaking :) this is soooo exciting :hugs:

Thanks you! I'm just a little disapointed thw windows are so small, But I shall be testing AGAIN in a few days (or maybe tomorrow :haha:)


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette cant wait to see your new test hehe... love those tests!! How have you been feeling? 

Danielle its terrible hey, its that constant feeling seedy (hungover) its so frustrating. I have had to buy antacid tablets too now, my goodness this baby is def my last! 

Im just feeling really tired and sickly, nothing new! 

How are all the other ladies doing?


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi all
hope everyone is well? my ms is starting to ease off as it comes and goes now and isnt constant, so im feeling a bit better.
Had my scan date today for the 24th october, bet the time will go so slow, but im excited :) xxx


----------



## m3mommy

bernadette- congrats!!!! i'm so happy for you!

danielle- glad to hear your morning sickness is slowing down. i'm sure the time will pass super slow before your scan, but the longer you have to wait, the more exciting it is when you finally get one. :)

as for me, we had our scan on monday. it was wonderful. we got to see our little bean who is textbook perfect. hb=156bpm. exactly the right length. perfect. it was so great to see it. :) daddy got to be there too, and when the dr said the heartbeat was 156bpm, oh said "yeah that's about what mine is right now too." it was so cute. :D


----------



## Bernadette87

m3mommy said:


> bernadette- congrats!!!! i'm so happy for you!
> 
> danielle- glad to hear your morning sickness is slowing down. i'm sure the time will pass super slow before your scan, but the longer you have to wait, the more exciting it is when you finally get one. :)
> 
> as for me, we had our scan on monday. it was wonderful. we got to see our little bean who is textbook perfect. hb=156bpm. exactly the right length. perfect. it was so great to see it. :) daddy got to be there too, and when the dr said the heartbeat was 156bpm, oh said "yeah that's about what mine is right now too." it was so cute. :D

Aww thats fantasic news! Glad to hear daddy got to be there too, and that everything is fine with ypur bean. I bet the scan makes it all seem real.
I can't believe I'm pregnant. I keep POAS just to check, I've got my midwife appointment in about 2 weeks bet the time will go so slow!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Ladies xx

3mommy thats wonderful news hun!! Did you rcv any of ur scan pics? Would love to see them xx

Danielle you are so lucky your ms is easing, wish I could say the same. I think the worst thing is that nothing tastes like its suppose too! and I have that blah taste in my mouth constantly! ewww 

Bernadette - dont worry I still pee on a stick sometimes! Its just the reasurrance I think, I was never like this with my first 2. post ur sticks up!! hehehe 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx big hugs to you all


----------



## Bernadette87

I shall get a collection of my sicks and put them in order :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette87

I've put all my tests together, here is my progression, its not the best photo but it clearly shows my little line getting darker. 

ps ignore the writting it actually begins at CD 32!
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-01 11.47.11.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## littlecharli

wow Bernadette!! those lines are def getting darker!! Cant wait for that digi! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi ladies
Fab lines Bernadette :) ive not poas for ages lol, i think the 30+ i went through was enough :haha:
hope your all feeling well? sorry the ms is still bad lisa, today was a good day for me, im wondering if the symptoms are wearing off now the placenta is taking over? I still feel sick on and off but not being sick. xxx


----------



## Bernadette87

I used my last cheepo this morning, we are going to use our digi in the morning! Yey, I'm excited and scared at the same time. I keep thinking it all must be a mistake and I'm not really preggers,
Get my test results from the doctor tomorrow as well, once everthing comes back I'm sure I will feel better. I think my pregnancy hormones are makes me a bit mad!

danielle - Glad your feeling better xxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Love it
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-03 06.26.32.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tryin4baby

yayyyyy got to love a digi....congrats again babe so excited for you :) hope everyone is feeling ok? 3 weeks today and i get my scan im sooooo excited to see little nemo for the first time. Going to have a go at finding the heartbeat later as i bought a doppler, wont panic if i dont as its still early :)


----------



## tryin4baby

how is everyone? xx


----------



## liz29

Hey Ladies... Can I join???? look at my chart and tell me what you think =)

cd1 ~ 9/14
cd8 ~ bd
cd12 ~ bd
o day ~ cd12 (i believe)

1dpo ~ nothing
2dpo ~ mild pains to right lower abdomen that increased to sharp pains through the night.. one small clump of white, thick cm (not usual for me)
3dpo ~ sharp, sharp pains to my right lower abdomen again.. so bad it would stop me in tracks at times... one more small clump of white cm..
4dpo ~ very mild cramping..
5dpo ~ mild cramping right about my pubic bone, and 1 sharp shooting pain to my right abdomen again... small twinges to my left side also.. no cm
6dpo ~ woke up with a cold, stuffy nose and sore throat.. very emotional, cried alllll day!
7dpo ~ sneezing like crazy and stuffy nose still, one sharp fast pain right ovary, cervix is high mushy and slightly open.. 
8dp ~ menstural like cramping in the evening (which i'm not suppose to start for 8 days) and super emotional and pretty #itchy =)

any thoughts or opinions will be great!!!! thanks sooooo much


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies!!

Bernadette LOVE THAT DIGI! I still wanna do one.. hahahaha CONGRATS AGAIN HUN!! How did your test results go? 

Danielle, glad you are feeling better babe.... I hope it stays that way!! How is everything else going? Made any purchases? 

Liz - those are great symptoms!! I had lots of lower abdomen pain and thinking I was going to get my period early or really heavy! and sharp pains also, keep us posted!! When will you test?? 

AS for me... well... still same ol' bad MS and nothing tastes right and extremely tired. :( 

Cant wait to hear from you all xx


----------



## liz29

thank you littlecharli!!!! congrats to you on your bump, that's soooo exciting :happydance:
well i have tested a couple of times all negative.. so i will probably try to wait until wednesday.. then i will be 10dpo


----------



## littlecharli

Hi all!!!

Liz how did you go, did you retest again?

Danielle - aww u got a doppler... how did you go? I have been looking at getting one too... I so want everything to slow down in this pregnancy hehe... So glad that your scan is coming up soon! Mines in a little under 2 weeks :) How have you been feeling? 

Bernadette you know I love that digi :)

I had the best day so far with eating! I managed to eat brekkie, lunch and dinner! Even though my tummy is upset right now, I could actually taste the food! soooo happy :) 
and still very tired :(

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## tryin4baby

Glad you managed to eat lisa, hopefully your ms is wearing off now :) what date is your scan? mines the 24th oct at 3.00pm.
Bernadette how you feeling babe? hope your not working to hard, take it easy now in work.
could you both send me your address by private message its for my xmas card list :) 

hows everyone else? anyone tested again or about too?

xxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle mines on the 18th Oct at 11am... cant wait!! 

Ok Ladies, I went and bought a car seat, the Ergo baby carrier and nappy bag! All on sale.. hehe... Im a little scared something bad is going to happen now but its on sale so I thought I may aswell grab a bargain!! 

Has anyone purchased anything?


----------



## myboysrmylife

Congrats


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how has everyone been?? 

im on my first cycle of soy!!! still waiting to ovulate though.

Congrats to the BFP!!!


----------



## Babykiser

hello ladies!!! im back!!!!! omg i have missed being on b&b so much!!! i had a wedding and a honeymoon, and it was fantastic!!! did not get a bfp last month, but its ok....i kinda took a little break to focus on my wedding since it was fastly approaching, but now im ready to get back into it!

Let me first say a huge congrats to bernadette!!!! that is a fantastic :bfp: :happydance:

*lisa*- i hope u are feeling better after your hospital incident!! sorry that happened hun! and i seen your ultrasound pic :) baby looks great!!!

*danielle* - glad to see u and baby are still doing well!!! have you gotten an ultrasound yet??

welcome to the new ladies on this thread!! wishing you all good luck on your journey to your bfp!!!

oh and here is a pic of me and hubby....we decided to jump in the pool at the end of our fantastic day...hope u all enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







pool.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## littlecharli

Babykiser said:


> hello ladies!!! im back!!!!! omg i have missed being on b&b so much!!! i had a wedding and a honeymoon, and it was fantastic!!! did not get a bfp last month, but its ok....i kinda took a little break to focus on my wedding since it was fastly approaching, but now im ready to get back into it!
> 
> Let me first say a huge congrats to bernadette!!!! that is a fantastic :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> *lisa*- i hope u are feeling better after your hospital incident!! sorry that happened hun! and i seen your ultrasound pic :) baby looks great!!!
> 
> *danielle* - glad to see u and baby are still doing well!!! have you gotten an ultrasound yet??
> 
> welcome to the new ladies on this thread!! wishing you all good luck on your journey to your bfp!!!
> 
> oh and here is a pic of me and hubby....we decided to jump in the pool at the end of our fantastic day...hope u all enjoy!

WELCOME BACK!!!! AND A MASSIVE CONGRATS HUN!! :flower:

I absolutely love that photo!! Where did you have your wedding? 
I hope you get your bfp this month hun!! 

Im still sick with bad heartburn and morning sickness and I am honestly over it and am praying, praying that it gets better asap!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bernadette87

Babykiser - congratulations and beautiful pic! Glad you had a fantastic day, sending all my love and wishing you get your BFP very soon

icca - good luck on soy! Let us know how it goes, keeping my FX for you too xxx

I've been having a few strong cramps lasting a few minutesover the last few days. They are so painful I feel like vomiting!!!! They only last a few minutes, so I'm just resting. Also this evening, I've had some brown spotting when I wipe. Spoken to the on-call nurse, she is not too concerned atm, but of course I had a total freak out!! It's not a lot, and I've got my first midwife appointment in 9 days so FX I can get a scan asap to put my mind at rest. I'm also worried becuase I'm rhetus negative blood group. 

How are you girls doing??


----------



## Babykiser

*lisa*- thank you soo much!!! we got married in florida on the beach!! it was awesome! and yes hopefully i can make something happen this month!! and im sorry u are still not getting any relief from the ms, hopefully very soon!!

*bernadette* -thanks hun! i really appreciate it! im glad to see u are doing well, im sure the brown spotting is normal. i hope all goes well at your appoinment!


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette I had a lot of cramping and still get some... brown spotting is ok hun, try not to panic and just rest xxx 

Brandy I have my fingers crossed for you hun xxx 

Where is everyone else hope you are all ok? 

Im still praying, praying that my heartburn and ms pee's off soon!


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi all.

Congrats Brandy to you and your husband, you both look amazing, glad you had a lovely wedding, and good luck for this month will keep everything crossed for you.

Icca...hope the soy works for you keep us updates.

Bernadette...try not to worry too much babe, brown spotting is quite normal, just rest as you are doing :hugs:

Lisa, sorry your still suffering with ms and heartburn hopefully it will go soon and you can have a stress freew 6 months :)

as for me, well i had to go to the out of hours doctor last night as was having bad stomach pains, headache, and not keeping anything down not even water. Turns out i have a water infection, constipation and bad ms, they wanted to take me into hospital but i said could i have tablets, so i have antibiotics for the infection, tablets to try and take the sickness away and i have to get some stuff today for the constipation, although i did go to the loo last night so i think the consipation is going. Im also dehydrated and have got a week to get hydrated or they will admit me to hospital. Hopefully i will feel better now as this morning i feel better then normal so fingers crossed the tablets are working :) xxx


----------



## Babykiser

*danielle* - thanks for the congrats!! im sorry to hear that u were not feeling well! i hope u get better so you dont have to go to the hospital :( please try and take it easy hun!! xxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Danielle - i hope you begin to feel better soon, sound terrible. Try to keep positive and I am sending all my love to you xxxxxx

My spotting only lasted about 24 hrs, all but disappeared now so I'm feeling a lot more confident. It was only a bit of brown scanty, but it really freaked me out!!!! 
Ever since we made our announcements, our phone has not stopping ringing! People keep calling and popping over for coffee, it's all beginning to feel real now. Considering I'm still lacking in symptoms - just tiredness, hunger and tender BBs, MS has not set in yet so I may be one of the luck ones 

Hope everyone is well, any updates???
xxxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

thanks everyone.

how are you all anyway?
today has been sooooo good, im feeling much better and have only had a little bit of naseau!!:happydance: and i can finally eat loads :haha: xxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Oh Danielle I am sorry you had to go through that and am so happy that you are feeling better today!! I love your little belly. 

Bernadette Im so happy your bleeding stopped and your not getting the dreaded ms!! 

Im at 11 weeks already and still the same.... I have my scan in 1 week and I cant wait cause my belly hasnt changed much at all, still the same at the pic. So im hoping all is ok, I guess that bad MS is a good sign! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Icca19

hello girls how are you all feeling? hopefully better, being nauseated sucks. 
my SIL is 9weeks prego with twins and shes been feeling sick too
:rofl: i cant wait to be nauseated too!
im 3DPO today on my first cycle with SOY, im so nervous this month, i really hoped it worked for me


----------



## Babykiser

Icca19 said:


> hello girls how are you all feeling? hopefully better, being nauseated sucks.
> my SIL is 9weeks prego with twins and shes been feeling sick too
> :rofl: i cant wait to be nauseated too!
> im 3DPO today on my first cycle with SOY, im so nervous this month, i really hoped it worked for me

good luck to you!!!! i hope soy did the trick!! i am also taking soy(3rd cycle) so im wishing for a soy bean too!! :thumbup:


----------



## littlecharli

Ladies!!! how are we all????? 

I just had my bloods today ready for my 12 week scan next Tuesday, which I cant believe is already here!! Still have bad MS and Heartburn and very very tired! 

Miss you all :)


----------



## Babykiser

Lisa- oh wow 12 weeks already!! Man has the time flew by!!! Sorry u still have bad ms, but I'm glad u and baby are doing well :) can't wait to see the new scan pic!!! xxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Wow congrats...your past your first trimester now right?

Well I had a bit of a temp drop today, trying not to worry, hoping its an implantation drop
Has anyone experiencd that? They say its not thst reliable


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi Ladies
hope your all ok?
Icca and Brandy im keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle and hope the soyhas worked for you both :)

Lisa sorry your still having ms and heartburn, cant wait to see your scan pics.

Bernadette, hope your ok hun, not seen you about on here for a few days.

As for me, the tablets have worked, water infection gone, i still feel sick on and off but its only for 2 minutes at a time then it goes so im now eating normally :) have heard little nemo's heartbeat a few times on my doppler which gave me butterflies. Got my scan a week on monday am so excited to finally see nemo :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Evening ladies,

Brandy and Icca I wish you all the best for this month, Im not too sure about the temp thing Icca I have never done it, hope someone can help you :) I think the 13 week mark u hit ur 2nd trimester. 

Danielle Im so happy that you are better and that you are not feeling too sick. I am going to order my doppler next week and I cant wait! Cant wait to see your scan pics too! 

Still extremely tired and am not sleeping during the night... ahh the joys! Although I swear I feel little movements sometimes.. esp if Im laying on my back and have my hand on my belly x


----------



## Bernadette87

Hey girls!

I'm hoping for little soy-beans for you two!!!! Keep us posted!

Icca - my chart was all over the place the month I got my BFP! So I Can't help you there I'm afraid 

I've been alright, just very tired and my BBs are so sore! Working is taking all my energy from me, as soon as I get home I'm too tired to move off the sofa! I've cut my shifts down, I no longer do nights or 12 hour days. but even the 6 hour shifts take all my energy! But I can't complain, I've still not had any morning sickness!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks everyone, this cycle is driving me bananas lol I think its mostly because I know I did somethind different


----------



## littlecharli

Bernadette Im so happy that you dont have MS and I pray u never do! Im now loving honey on toast, lol. 

Icca I wish you all the best hun when are you testing? 

I have 2 days till my scan.. excited and nervous!


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to test on wed the19th (9dpo) fri the 21st (11dpo) and sun the 24th (13dpo) 
AF is susposed to be here on mon the 24th....that's if I oed on the 10th

I'm symptom spotting like crazy, I can't help it lol 
But I know its just all in my head, it always is

Littlecharli can't wait to see your scan! :happydance:
I love ultrasound pics, I went to school for sonography. Its the first pics of your baby! I'm so thankful that we live in the time where we have that type of technology to be able to see what's going on inside of us while were with child, its absolutely amazing!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies!

Well I had my 12 week scan and all went really well!! I even saw what looks like a little doodle, hehe and the dr agreed and is quite sure its a boy. I couldnt believe how well I could see it, however we will see what happens at the 18 week scan! 
I have a low percentage for down syndrome and measuring great! Loved seeing little one bouncing around on the screen xx 

Here is a little pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey are you excited its a boy?
Hope all turns out well at your next scan


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi all
how is everyone?
Im doing ok, sickness is staying away :)
lisa glad all was ok at the scan, it looks like a boy to me too from the scan pic :)

Icca good luck for tomorrow hope we see those 2 lines

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies just wanted to show u my other pics... one is from the bottom up and looks like a boy! hehe... Icca I would love another boy as my son is the only boy in our families and friends! He needs a brother! hehe.. but if its a girl Im still happy! 

Danielle Im so happy that u are well... is ur belly popping out yet? 

My MS and heartburn is getting sooooo much better!! Just have to watch what I eat! 

heres the pics :)
 



Attached Files:







boy?.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









BABY1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tryin4baby

That little peanut is soooo a boy :) can see it so clearly on the pic.
Ive got a bit of a belly now slowly getting there, has your belly popped out? Ive heard the heartbeat everyday nemo is always in the same place. Got my scan on monday at 3.00pm and i cant wait, just scared of the blood tests.
Glad the ms ad heartburn is easing for you Lisa. I just cant stop eating now especially in the evening.

Icca any news?

Bernadette hope your ok hun.

Brandy hows things with you? xxxxx


----------



## Icca19

No not yet
I took one on tues and thought I had a slight bfp but 2 more the next day were a bfn so idk 
I'm 10dpo today (thurs) I'm not going to test again until Saturday
Ill keep you posted 

:happydance: yey def looks like a little boy your having!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

6 weeks today and hoping it is sticky


----------



## Icca19

Yey :happydance: congrats!!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies how are we all??? 

Danielle sorry is ur scan coming up? Cant wait to see your piccies!!

Icca dont give up yet!! When are you re testing? 

9babies - wow... its going so quick! How are you feeling? 

I cant believe Im almost 13 weeks, although by looking at my measurement dates per the scan I am 13 weeks today! But Im sticking to every tuesday for now... 
I thought I was getting over the dreaded MS and heartburn then 2 days ago... threw up my brekki and its come back full force, needless to say Im miserable. 

Im also feeling little movements, being my third Im sure its what Im feeling. :) 

Cant wait to hear from you all xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Doing great it seem to be sticking so far!


----------



## Babykiser

Hey ladies hope u all are doing well! Lisa your ultrasound pic is awesome!! And wow I'm surprised u were able to see baby is a boy!! That's great!!

Icca- any news yet?? I really hope u get your bfp Hun.

9- I'm glad your little bean is doing great :) cant wait to see pics!!

Danielle- hope things get better, when do we get to see your little bean?

As for me I'm on cd 20 today and still no ovulation. I did get another positive opk today so maybe I will O today. Last cycle I O'd on cd 20 also so guess I will see. Hope it's soon xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

hi girls. hope your all doing well.

lisa - sorry your ms has returned, hopefully it will go soon!
9babiesgone - keeping my fingers crossed that it stays a sticky one!
babykisser - fingers are tightly crossed for you and hopeing this is your month :)

as for me, i though my ms had eased off but today ive been sick 3 times, i can keep water down though and ate a few biscuits and an apple and kept it down.
my scan is on monday, im sooo sooo exited :happydance: its gone by so quick and cant believe im nearly 12 weeks!! 

xxx


----------



## littlecharli

I hear u Danielle goes sooo quick hey! Cant wait to see your pics!!! And Im sorry too that the ms has come back... frikken MS! 

Brandy hope this is your month darl xxx


----------



## Icca19

hello gals :hi: how is everyone doing? 

I just wanted to pop and let you all know I'm out this cycle (af arrived this am) 
On the up side I get to start a new cycle!!
And I'm going to try SOY again!

Ill keep you all posted on how this soy cycle turns out!


----------



## tryin4baby

awww sorry the witch showed up, will keep everything crossed for this cycle for you.

im feeling ok, took my sickness tablet today and managed to keep everything down and not be sick :)
Got my scan tomorrow at 3.00pm so will post the pictures when i get home.

Hope everyone is feeling well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Yey :happydance: cant wait!


----------



## littlecharli

Cant wait Danielle!!! 

Icca Im so sorry about the witch showing.... looking forward to going through another cycle with you xx hehe I hope this time its urs!! Good luck hun!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Ladies, I know most of you have gotten you BFP, and congrats on those! So amazing! I've actually spent the last few days reading through this whole thread. Just soo awesome!

I'm about 5dpo right now. Just ordering some ic's at the moment. Not testing until nest weekend. Af isn't due until the 31st and I really want to try and wait(lol)

I was suppper sick last night. Not throwing up, but boy I thought I was going to! And a serve headache. Anyone get anything like that at 4dpo? Waaayy too early isn't it?


----------



## littlecharli

TTCinBC said:


> Hi Ladies, I know most of you have gotten you BFP, and congrats on those! So amazing! I've actually spent the last few days reading through this whole thread. Just soo awesome!
> 
> I'm about 5dpo right now. Just ordering some ic's at the moment. Not testing until nest weekend. Af isn't due until the 31st and I really want to try and wait(lol)
> 
> I was suppper sick last night. Not throwing up, but boy I thought I was going to! And a serve headache. Anyone get anything like that at 4dpo? Waaayy too early isn't it?

Hi darl and welcome!! I definately had headaches early on and occasionally get them,and they come on bad. Feeling nauseas is a great sign too!!! Cant wait for you to test!! Keep us posted :) and good luck! :flower:


----------



## TTCinBC

Had a headache again last night. Not sure if it was because i was super tired. Yet couldnt fall asleep. Headaches dont happen this oftrn for me. But im discouraged as my temp isnt doing nice things. But also confused because its too early to drop for AF i thought. Any of you good with charts? 

Hope everyone is feeling great!!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

Good luck for this cycle TTCinBC will keep everything crossed for you.

Had my scan today and everything is good :) im due the 5th may now not the 9th, baby was moving all over the place and waved. Im underweight though so they have to keep an eye on me to make sure baby keeps growing properly, have to have a diet plan to make sure i eat lots. They couldnt tell me the sex today but will find out in a few weeks.

Heres my little nemo :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0007.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0008.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babykiser

hello girls!!

*Danielle* - omg i love your scan!! baby is looking great!!!

*ttc* - :hi: welcome!!! i hope u get your bfp soon!!! and i had a look at your chart and its looking pretty good. i dont think it has dropped that much. keep ur hopes up :)

*lisa* - how are u doing hun?


afm- i havent got my crosshairs on ff yet, but im pretty sure i may get them tomorrow. i think i am 3 dpo.....i have to wait for ff to confirm. but im hopeful this month, hope my and dh did it!! xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Awww so cute ! Love the pic !


----------



## littlecharli

Danielle!! Congrats hun those pics are gorgeous!!! Are u changing ur date then? Cause mine scan was measuring 5 days ahead so im now due April 26th.. should I change the date then? Im gonna guess and say its a baby girl xx

Brandy Good luck hun!!! I too hope this month is urs! 

TTC - Be posi hun.. xx

Icca how are u doing?

Im ok ladies, still throwing up everymorning and feeling crappy. I think its gonna be like this the whole way thru :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! Def trying to stay positive! 

Babykiser--thas for looking at my chart. Yea i had a look at it again and compared to a ton of other ladies charts and its really not so bad. 

Trying4baby---i love the scans!!! I cant wait until i get to do that again!

Littlecharli---so sorry about the ms. I never had it with my DD. Just 3 staight weeks of feeling like I wanted ti throw up. Sometimes I wished I could to get some relief! Lol 

Well had the oddest thing happen tonight. Was getting settled inti bed to read, and out of no where i had this strange burning/warm feeling around my left ovary/uterus area. Lasted about 30-60secs. Didnt have any pain, was odd. And now ive been having the slightest cramps. i have been gassy, so im not reading too much into the cramps, but that burning/warm sebsation was so weird. Im about 6-7dpo. Anyome have any idea? When i say burning, it was like...maybe a burning muscle? Oh its so hard to explain! Lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh and sorry for any spelling mistakes. I use my phone half the time and never notice until its posted, and its a pain to fix lol


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi girls 
I'm doing good, decided to try a natural cycle and discard the soy for the time being


----------



## littlecharli

ladies where are we all? How are you all??? 

I think Im getting a little better! As per my scan measurements Im 14 weeks already... wow... freaking me out! 

Cant wait to hear from you all :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Okay, so I know one of you wonderful ladies was having issues with tests. Did you have any problems with frer's? A line showed up, and then after the 10mins looked like it disappeared and then when I looked at it again (about 40mins later) the line was clear again. It was very very faint those first 10mins, and now it's easier to see. Sooo hoping it's not an evap or something!
Also had a few very very faint lines on IC's, but wasn't too sure. the frer I took with Mid-day urine after holding it for 5 hours and not having much to drink. Sooo confused!


----------



## Icca19

:dust: good luck 
When are you going to test again?

I'm just waiting to O....about 2 more weeks to go! Ah! I hate the wait to ovulate!


----------



## TTCinBC

This is my mid day test. Tried tweeking it. Light is crap, suns going down. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







pgtest3.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Icca19

I can see it! How many DPO are you?

I had a test like that last cycle at 7DPO. The same thing that you explained happened with the test I had too. 

:dust: are you testing in the AM?


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm 10 dpo...did the test you have turn out to be a positive?


----------



## Icca19

If you can hold off wait a day and test again! Lol I know its hard to do

Do you have any pics of your ICs
Idk FRERS are pretty reliable so if anything pops up it must be a good thing right?
Well I thought that before I had that happen last cycle lol


----------



## Icca19

No :-( sadly it did not


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh I'm sorry! Now I'm worried this isn't one either. I've been having sooo many issues with these damn tests. Well not necessarily the frer, but my IC's. I think I will wait and test on monday. fertility friend is now saying I'm not due for my af until wednesday. originally it had said monday, but that changed when I got my pos OPKs. I think I will wait until monday morning to test again. Probably the best idea


----------



## Icca19

:dust: well keep me posted! Can't wait to see what happens!
Good luck!


----------



## littlecharli

TTC how did you go? I do see that line for sure yes!! Def do one in the morning! 

Icca... hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! Ive decided to wait until tomorrow morning. If there really is a pink line, Im going to give it a day or 2 to darken up so there should be no mistaking it! Drove myself crazy yesterday! Lol


----------



## Babykiser

TTC- I really hope this is your bfp!!! that would be amazing!! I'm on my iPod so pics are not that great, but lots of :dust: your way!!!

Lisa- 14 weeks!!! Man it seems the time has just flown by!! Glad things are going great!

Icca- yay for ovulation! Hopefully U don't have to wait too long! xxxx

well 6dpo for me and of course I tested today!! :rofl: yea bfn for sure!! I said to myself ohhh I may see the start of something, but I'm sure I didn't!! Hopefully I can hold out until 10dpo, I really hope I get some good news xxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Lol I took a OPK this am (CD8) haha way too early but I NEEDED to.....I think I may be addicted!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies!! 

Brandy... hehe I was testing from 5dpo so ur not crazy! hehe good luck hun!! 

Icca - Im a POAS nut... I still wanna buy cheapies lol.. just to see that line even though my belly has popped out!!! 

Im feeling a little better however after I eat I feel sickly. 

Took my 2 darling children for their first trick or Treating tonight and they loved it and got lots of goodies!!! Halloween in Australia is not as big as it is in the states, however its getting bigger! I love it, and the kids enjoy it. :) Happy Halloween to you all


----------



## Icca19

:haugs: thanks ladies lol I feel better knowing I'm not the only one

:happydance: today is Halloween here in the States I can't wait!! DH gets to stay at home and pass out camnndy and I get to take our little one trick or treating
I can't wait to eat some candy! :rofl:


----------



## TTCinBC

Well not sure what the deal with the lines was, but i got af last night. I think I have an idea about them. But i dont really want to think about that too much. Anyways, on to next monrh_


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I was thinking the same thing too when that happened to me :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've just read this whole thread! :) what amazing support! 

Congratulations to all those with BFPs! And good luck to those waiting.

I'm about 3/4 dpo, not sure because I had a 3 day long positive opk on clear blue digi from tues-thurs last week so not sure when I O'd. Dtd on sat before and thurs and oh was away.

So far my lower back has been very sore, slight cramps and creamy cm all day. Appetite has increased loads too and been very tired

Really don't think I caught the egg this month but still have some hope. I'll be testing on the 6/7th nov x

Nice to meet you girls xx


----------



## TTCinBC

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: I was thinking the same thing too when that happened to me :hugs:

Yea i had a few faint pos and then the one on the frer and then yesterday morning nothing and then af last night. Sooo assuming it was a chem. but not much that can be done now. Just moving on to the next. Dont O again until the 26rh of november, so a ways off now sadly!


----------



## Babykiser

*ttc* - :hugs: sorry hun. we will all be here to support u in the new cycle!!

*ocean pearl* - :hi: hopefully you get a bfp! aww and dont count yourself out already!!!


well ladies i think i may had done it....again!!! lets just hope this one sticks!! well im only 7dpo today, but im a POAS addict!!!! so i took a test this morning with fmu and huge bfn....this afternoon when i got home i took another test, but i wasnt too optimistic because i had only held my pee for about 2 hours, but i said what the heck! so i took a frer and i got a very faint line!!! :) i called the dr right after and hopefully they can get me in tomorrow and do a blood test! also tomorrow (11/1) is the due date i was given when i was pregnant with my twins :cry: so bitter sweet to get a faint bfp today! i hope this is the real deal. what do u ladies think???
 



Attached Files:







7dpo1.JPG
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12









7dpo.JPG
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks babykiser! And I can definitely see the line on that first one! Congrats and I hope this one is a sticky for you!!


----------



## Icca19

I see it , I see it! 
Keep us all posted tomorrow am!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Icca19 said:


> I see it , I see it!
> Keep us all posted tomorrow am!!!!

thank you!!!! and i will make sure to update when i come from the dr tomorrow. because i have had mc's in the past i want to be seen now.
p.s. love u and lo's costumes!!!! very cute :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Babykiser said:


> *ttc* - :hugs: sorry hun. we will all be here to support u in the new cycle!!
> 
> *ocean pearl* - :hi: hopefully you get a bfp! aww and dont count yourself out already!!!
> 
> 
> well ladies i think i may had done it....again!!! lets just hope this one sticks!! well im only 7dpo today, but im a POAS addict!!!! so i took a test this morning with fmu and huge bfn....this afternoon when i got home i took another test, but i wasnt too optimistic because i had only held my pee for about 2 hours, but i said what the heck! so i took a frer and i got a very faint line!!! :) i called the dr right after and hopefully they can get me in tomorrow and do a blood test! also tomorrow (11/1) is the due date i was given when i was pregnant with my twins :cry: so bitter sweet to get a faint bfp today! i hope this is the real deal. what do u ladies think???

Thank you darling! 

I can definately see the line! Congrats! :flower:

I keep reading more and more that women get negatives with fmu and positives in the afternoon! V interesting and i will remember this when it comes to my testing day.

Awful heartburn last night and backache, plus some tiny cramps. I also had a really bad dizzy spell where I had to run to my bed and lay down as I felt really sick

Xx


----------



## tryin4baby

hi everyone, how are you all?

sorry i have not been writing in here much.

well as you can see im 13 weeks and 3 days, so nearly time for 2nd trimester :happydance:

im starting to feel better again, havent been sick in about a week just have that sicky feeling sometimes. also noticing i am getting tired really early now!
i think my stomach is starting to pop out more now, i heard it pops out at around 12 weeks anyway?

Brandy...I can see that line, im so happy for you, when do you get the blood results?
Ocean...I had really bad heartburn before i got my BFP that was my main symptom, will keep everything crossed for you.
Icca...i so hope you get your bfp this month...sending lots of baby dust your way.
Lisa....hows things, any little kicks yet?
Bernadette.....where are youuuuuuuuuuuu :)

hope everyone is doing good.

xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

tryin4baby said:


> hi everyone, how are you all?
> 
> sorry i have not been writing in here much.
> 
> well as you can see im 13 weeks and 3 days, so nearly time for 2nd trimester :happydance:
> 
> im starting to feel better again, havent been sick in about a week just have that sicky feeling sometimes. also noticing i am getting tired really early now!
> i think my stomach is starting to pop out more now, i heard it pops out at around 12 weeks anyway?
> 
> Brandy...I can see that line, im so happy for you, when do you get the blood results?
> Ocean...I had really bad heartburn before i got my BFP that was my main symptom, will keep everything crossed for you.
> Icca...i so hope you get your bfp this month...sending lots of baby dust your way.
> Lisa....hows things, any little kicks yet?
> Bernadette.....where are youuuuuuuuuuuu :)
> 
> hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> xxx

Thanks! Glad everything is going well for you!

Had bad nausea again this morning and another dizzy spell,cback is still very sore and nips are tingling?! Cm is creamy and thick. Still having some twinges in abdomen.

Can't wait to poas on Sunday!
:flower:


----------



## Babykiser

hey ladies!!! hope is all going well!!!

i go back to the dr tomorrow to get my beta resuts and iam going to get another test done, just to make sure my levels are progressing the the way should! :) xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Yey! :happydance: congrats!

I knew I saw a line! Lol


----------



## Babykiser

Hey girls!! How is everyone doing??? I hope all is well! Anyone have any new updates? Tomorrow I get the results from my 3rd beta test, hope I get good news xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Oh how exciting! Keep us updated! 

Well I am so proud to say that I'm in the 2ww, 4 days early! 
I hope this cycle is a success, I think we have a good chance this cycle. 
I'm not testing until the 22nd (ill be 12DPO) and its my anniversary too!
AF is due on Thanksgiving Day.....oh how I hope she doesn't show


----------



## Babykiser

Yay for being in the tww!! What a great anniversary gift that would be for the two of u!! And a nice early Christmas present!! Good luck to you!! xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Thanks :hugs: 

Good luck with your drs appointment
:dust:


----------



## littlecharli

LADIES!!! hello..... Sorry I have been AWOL I went interstate to Sydney to see my family and didnt have time to pop online!

Brandy - how u feeling and what were ur latest results? 

Icca - how u going?? 

Danielle - Ur belly has popped out!!! When is ur next scan? And im glad ur feeling better! 

To everyone else... how are u??? 

Im am at 17 weeks and feeling sooooooo much better! Still funny with some foods, but man I feel on top of the world.. except for the tiredness, lol.

Im feeling alot of movement way below and my hubby actually got to feel a little kick :) I have my 18 week ultrasound in a weeks time so hope all is well and we get to find out the gender :) 

Cant wait to hear from you all xxx


----------



## Icca19

Eh I'm doing better, just waiting to be out of ttc limbo, lol its teerrible, I have no patiences 
I only have 3 more days to go
Iv got some really bad evaps so I'm going to give it acouple days and test again

That's great your feeling better! :happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

icca, put ur tests up so we can see... wish you all the best hun!! xxx


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/C0C7DC50-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Here's is my BFN at 12DPO
AF is due to arrive in 2 days....I'm calling this cycle over :cry:


----------



## tryin4baby

Icca - sorry to hear that hun, hope it all goes well for next month. fingers crossed! 

Lisa - when is your ultrasound, hope it goes okay for you and im glad your sickness has calmed down.

my sickness has calmed down alot woohoo! 
ive got my 16 week gender scan today :happydance: will let you know how it goes :D 
xx


----------



## Icca19

Well AF just arrived :cry: looks like I'm not going to have a turkey BFP
But my next AF is due to arrive on Christmas....maybe ill get a Christmas BFP!

Oh how exciting tryin4baby! What do you think your having?


----------



## tryin4baby

fingers are crossed for you Icca...


well im having a GIRL! im so exited and happy, everyone thought i was having a girl aswell. :happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

DANIELLE CONGRATS HUN!! do you have any piccies to share?? and any names picked out? My scan is on Tuesday... so excited!! As im having the 3d and 4d one and never got too with my first 2. I am also feeling alot better!!! MS gone and heartburn settled thank the lord!! 

Icca Im sorry it wasnt ur month and Im hoping Santa brings u a very special gift :) 

I have a head cold now though and its annoying as Im not used to being unwell... 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Icca19

Oh congrats :happydance: that's wonderful!!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls, I hope I get a special gift for Christmas !


----------



## tryin4baby

thanks lisa... im glad everything is going fine for you. good luck for you scan tomorrow. dont forget to post pics :)


heres my little girly... sorry picture isnt good quality. im naming her Mia-Grace..
 



Attached Files:







373817_150802121688400_100002758405039_161186_1057577955_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies how are we all going? 

I have my scan tomorrow and am sooo looking forward to it! both kiddies at school and hubby took the day off work so will go to the scan then have a nice little lunch at the beach (we live on the coast) Im a tad excited! except for the holding ur pee in.... 

Will let u know how I go and hopefully we confirm the gender!! :)


----------



## Icca19

How how exciting! Id love to go to the beach! 
Hope your scan goes well, what do you think your having?

My sis-in-law just announced that she's having twin boys! :happydance:

Tryin4baby my stepdaughters name is Grace


----------



## littlecharli

Hi Danielle and Grace! And where are all our lovely ladies gone? 

Well, Im on team Blue! Which we sorta expected anyways and we are thrilled as our sons are the only boys on either side! (as in grandchildren and cousins, even friends!) Choosing a name is prooving difficult though!! 

Also, we had the 4d scan and my goodness he would not move! His head was burrowed into my placenta! Cheeky bugger, he would not move! Too cute! heres a pic of his little body ... from the back! :)
 



Attached Files:







baby4d.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littlecharli

oh i just read ur post wrong icca and I called u grace! Preggo brain!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, just wanted to pop in to tell everyone that i finally got my bfp! And on the month i thought we had missed our chance too. Ovulation moved up 8 days without me knowing, lol 
Am actualy 4 and 1 today. Any of you start feeling nausea about then? Woke up feeling sick this morning. Seems.to have passed for the worst past, but ugh, its not a nice feeling lol


----------



## littlecharli

TTCinBC said:


> Well, just wanted to pop in to tell everyone that i finally got my bfp! And on the month i thought we had missed our chance too. Ovulation moved up 8 days without me knowing, lol
> Am actualy 4 and 1 today. Any of you start feeling nausea about then? Woke up feeling sick this morning. Seems.to have passed for the worst past, but ugh, its not a nice feeling lol

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!! Thats wonderful news!! 

My MS started round 5 weeks and eased up at 14 weeks.... although most mornings I feel queesy! Im soooo happy for u xx All the best hun!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well im hoping for no ms this time. Didnt have it last time. Only nuasea for about 3-4 weeks. 

And thank you! We're still in shock. Starting to sink in! I keep looking at the test to make sure! I have none left, might pick up a few cheapies to ease my mind until i see the doctor next week


----------

